# Sultans of Smack



## Jairami

Hear Ye! Hear Ye!

Let it be known that Smackdown Productions in conjunction with Way Too Much Time, Ltd. have compiled for posterity the aforementioned corporations' available works to be protected from the ever-unrelenting message board scroll.

*Let it also be known that as no smackdown is perfect on the first try (at least not that I know of), please search for the original thread of the smackdown for corrections before posting here.*

But first, a message from our sponsors.

This public service announcement is made possible by the Board of Directors, including Morrus (chairman), angramainyu, and Darkness; the acting CEO of Smackdown Productions, Carpe DM; the secretary of smack, Jairami; and all the talented employees...

wmuench
floodland
reapersaurus
Black Arrow
Iku Rex
geniemalin
jeffhartsell
Caliban
Roland
creepy
Furious Puffin
.Ziggy

Thank you all.

Submissions welcome and encouraged.

This has been a non-profit transmission.

Smackdown Productions: bringing truth and light to the powergaming needy.

Now, without further ado…


----------



## Jairami

*Ayla Smackdown (Paladin Smackdown)*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

This tactic allows a high level Paladin to deliver a near-unmissable 250-500 points of damage in one round.

Tactic Title: Ayla Smackdown

Paladin (Ayla Flamehair), 16th Level

Feats Needed:
Mounted Combat
Ride-by Attack
Spirited Charge
Power Attack

Spells Needed:
Holy Sword
(Optional) Sacred Journey 

Items Needed:
Lance (any)
Boots of Speed
potions of True Strike

The Tactic:

Rd 1: (usually surprise rd)(partial Action): Activate Boots of Speed
(extra partial action): Cast Holy Sword

Rd 2: (partial action) Drink potion of True Strike
(standard action) Charge, smiting and power attacking 

The Damage: 

The base damage is:

1. Full Power Attack (16 pts=base attack. Note that True Strike more than compensates for this).

2. Smite (16 pts. If sacred journey has been cast, 32 pts). 

3. Holy Sworded Lance (5 pts.)

4. Strength (5 pts. I assume 5, b/c at the very least you should be able to get a 20 strength from a buddy casting an empowered bull strength giving 6 pt increase).

This equals, given sacred journey, gives 58 base points of damage, added to the weapon damage.

Note that in practice, Divine Might (see DotF scoop on RPGplanet), Divine Favor (spell), Bardsongs, etc. all add marginal points of damage here, but we'll keep it simple for now.

So, currently we're at a base of 1d8 (lance) + 58.

We then note a X3 multiplier from the spirited charge feat, AND an extra X2 from the holy sword. X3+X2=X4, under the rules.

Therefore, this attack, which is almost guaranteed to hit (our paladin has a + 35 or so to hit when she does it), will deliver a average of:

(1d8 + 58) X 4, equaling

4d8 + 232, which (given a 4.5 average on a d8) works out to 232+18, which is 250 points of damage. 

Note that on a critical hit, the x3 crit multiplier of the lance will also apply, leading to X3 + X2 + X3, equaling X6 damage. 

On a critical, the attack will therefore do:

6d8+348, which works out on average to 375 points of damage in one shot.

Variations of the Smackdown:

Try adding:
Divine Favor (extra +2 or +3, multiplied by 4)
Horseshoes of speed: doubles charge range of the paladin's warhorse.
Bardsongs (giving plusses to hit and damage)

Ayla's Special Smackdown (maxed out variation):

This version requires a party mage to cast mass haste, including the Paladin's warhorse as a subject.

Since the Sacred Journey grants two double-strength smites a day, the paladin may then do the above, but she can also wait for a new round (and power up additionally in the first rd of combat, usually with divine favor), then:

charge as a standard action, doing 250 pts of damage (on average) and then ride-by, per the feat (note: no attacks of opp for this, see the feat).

THEN, once she is past her target, she wheels and for her partial action, she:

partial charges, with the second smite. Note that this only works if the mass haste gives the paladin's warhorse the extra needed action for the second charge.

This, on average, yields 500 points of damage.

Questions? Comments? Improvements?

Very best,

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*Orcish Barbarian Smackdown*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

Ok, this one works best if the user is an NPC Fiendish Orc(so this one's for you, DMs), but the principles work fine for PCs too.

Required Race:
Half-Orc, Fiendish template

Required Classes:
Barbarian 6
Blessed of Gruumsh 9 (see Dragon #282)

Required Items
Orcish Double Axe (Greater MWeaponed to +5 / +5 by your friendly neighborhood cleric)
Boots of Speed (for haste)

Required Feats:

Ambidexterity
Two-weapon fighting
Improved Two-weapon Fighting

The Tactic Summary:

From surprise, the Blessed delivers a devastating charge. On the first round of combat, the Blessed then attacks 12 (yup, 12!) times.

The charge:

The Blessed charges, raging and using his Luck of Gruumsh ability to add +8 to hit, while smiting (from fiendish template), power attacking and using his Fist of Gruumsh ability to add to damage.

His attack is at: +15 base, +9 (luck of Gruumsh), +12 (strength: start with a 20 strength (18 +2 racial), add 4 for the level-ups (assuming 16th level here) then get +6 from an empowered bull's strength and +4 for the rage, puts you at 34 strength) and +5 (weapon). Also add +2 (charge).

This puts him at a +43. If you really want this to hurt, have him drink a potion of true strike first, and do a full power attack. Even without the TS, he can full power attack (15 points, let's say) and still be at +28, hitting AC 38 on average. Not bad.


Damage is: 

1d8 + 15 (power attack) + 18 (two handed blow means 1.5 * 12) + 15 (smite from fiendish template) + 5 (weapon) = 

1d8 + 53 + 3d6 (from Fist of Gruumsh), or on average, 68 points of damage.

If he crits (due to improved crit feat and keen weapon spell, if he has the sense to use them), he'll do: 

3d8 + 159 + 3d6, which is roughly 192 points of damage. Not too slouchy.

But the really nasty surprise comes the next round, now that he's closed with the enemy. 

The Blessed takes a full attack action, and uses his Thunderous Roar ability, so his main attacks are, if he's hasted, 

(partial action) +34/+34 
(standard action)+34/+34/+29/+29/+24/+24 as main attacks and 

+34/+34/+29/+29 

for his offhand attacks, giving a total of 12 attacks in one round.

Each attack does 1d8 + 12 + 5 (for main attacks) and 1d8 + 6 + 5 (for offhand attacks). 

If he were to hit on all attacks (which I'll address here in a second), he'll do 

8d8 + 96 + 40 (or, on average 172 pts of damage) from main attacks and 

4d8 + 24 + 20 (or, on average, 62 pts of damage) from offhand attacks.

The total? 234 points of damage in Round One, following the 68-192 points of damage he did in the surprise round. 

So the difficulty here is that he has to hit. That's true, but his lowest attack is at +24, and that's nothing to slouch at. Furthermore, four of his attacks are going to be at the highest level (+34) which is going to hit almost anything.

Paladin: "What ho, ye scurvy orcs! Flee my path, or suffer my righteous indignation."

Orcish Blessed of Gruumsh: SMACK! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM!

Paladin: "Gurgle..."

Orcs: "Thanks, Carpe!"

Ah, yes...Orcs are back.

Enjoy,

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*Jack the Knife*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

The idea: by making a Rogue who can use a wand of monster summoning to flank or a scroll to gain improved invisibility, you turn all of your attacks into sneak attacks.

Required:

Feats:

Quick Draw (to get the knives out fast--you'll be throwing some)
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot

Weapon finesse: Dagger (so you can hit with those daggers while improving your initiative and AC...both of which are crucial for this tactic).

(nice) Improved Initiative
(later, at higher levels) Improved Two-weapon fighting

Skills:

Use Magic Device (for wands of monster summoning).

Items: 

Wand of Monster Summoning
Boots of Speed
(preferably) Magical daggers (or if you can't get those, have your friendly cleric toss a greater magic weapon on one).

Classes:
1 ranger (so you can fight with two daggers)
Rogue (as many as you like)
Assassin (if you can get it)

Note: you can do this with any class that continues to gather sneak attack damage.

Ok, so the idea is simple: by taking 1 level of ranger (why anyone would take more than one is beyond me...what a terrible class) and the feats listed above, you are able to get a large number of attacks, either ranged or fighting with a dagger in each hand.

In the first round, throw as many daggers as you can. If you get surprise (and what rogue worth his salt can't?) do the following:

Surprise Rd: Haste (boots); (extra partial): throw dagger. Dagger gets (assuming Rogue 9, Ranger 1, Assassin 5) 8d6 sneak attack damage.

Rd 1: Hopefully you go first (since your dexterity is above 20 due to an empowered cat's grace, and you've got improved initiative, right?). If you do, then throw five daggers at a flatfooted target (4 due to rapid shot, 1 for the partial action). Each does 8d6 damage.
This is 40d6 in round 1.

If you don't go first, all is not lost. Use your partial action to either (1) use a scroll of improved invisibility or (2) use a wand of monster summoning to flank a creature. Then take your attacks as melee sneak attacks. Due to improved two-weapon fighting, you should get off five (three standard, two offhand) sneak attacks due to flanking. Each of these does 8d6; again, you do 40d6 in round one.

What makes this work is that if you summon your flanking creature on your turn, your opponent doesn't have a chance to take it out until you get your sneak attacks in. Sure, they kill your fiendish badger on their turn, but you summon another one. You get the picture.

Of course, if your opponents are incompetent enough to not be able to see invisible, then your best bet is to use improved invis (scroll) and rake them with thrown daggers. Also note that if the party has some way of stunning enemies (is there a monk in your party? See the Monk Smackdown listed here too. The Eyebite spell works great too here) you can simply wipe out anyone that is stunned. 40d6 goes a long, long way.

The usual method, though, is to haste up and throw an 8d6 shot in the surprise round, get the 40d6 sneak attacks ranged against flatfooted targets in the first round (by maxing out initiative bonuses so you can clock people who are still flatfooted), then monster summon / melee any remaining targets for 40d6 a round.

Variations:

Use a magical + mighty bow, and have a cleric throw greater magic weapon on the arrows. Let's assume a +3 mighty bow, and let's assume you're magicked up to have a +3 strength bonus. (Note that due to a recent sage advice ruling, you can use a mighty bow even if your strength doesn't currently match the mighty bonus on the bow). The Cleric can give you +4 arrows (cause he's 12th level). So you're looking at +10 damage per hit; at five arrows a round, you're doing 5d8 + 40d6 + 50, for a rough total (at 3.5 average for d6 and 4.5 for d8) of 22 + 140 + 50 per round.

This puts you at 212 points of damage a round, which gets you into the Smackdown Club...weaker tactics are turned away at the door.

Before someone goes off, I know you probably won't hit on all of those shots. That's true...but you were using Keen Edge on those arrows weren't you? (Official now...arrows can use it, 50 at a time). And you have improved critical, right? Which means criticals on 18-20, which somewhat offsets the occasional miss. Plus you're always at an advantage to hit: you're either invisible (+2 to hit, and they don't have their dex against you) or acting first (they don't have their dex against you) or flanking them (-2 to their armor class). And you have that phenomenal dexterity (our Rogue started with an 18 or so, raised it to 22 with 4 level increases, adds +4 from a cat's grace for a total of Dex 26 plus his base attack bonus plus bow bonus plus arrow bonus.) I think his attack bonuses work out somewhere around +30 for a first attack. He doesn't miss very often.

So, there you have it. On average, the rogue does 212 pts of damage on round one and each subsequent round.

Very best,

Carpe

_Notes from CRGreathouse:
Analysis of Carpe's "Jack the Knife" Smackdown
Levels: Rgr1/Rog15/Assassin3
Race: elf
Feats: Improved Critical (dagger), Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Quick Draw, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Finesse (dagger), Weapon Focus (dagger)
Skill ranks: Disguise (4), Hide (8), Move Silently (8)
Equipment: boots of speed, 5 daggers
Outside help: 5 greater magic weapon @ caster level 16, 1 maximized cat’s grace @ caster level 9.
Ability scores: Str 14; Dex 18 + 2 (racial) + 4 (leveling) + 5 (cat’s grace) = 29

Initiative: +9 (Dex) + 4 (Improved Initiative) = +13
Attack bonus: +14 (base attack bonus) + 9 (Dex) + 1 (Weapon Focus) + 5 (greater magic weapon) = +29
Ranged attack routine: +27/+27/+27/+22/+17 (1d4+7*)
* +10d6 on a sneak attack
Average damage per hit with sneak attack: 44.5
Extra damage on a crit: 9.5
Vs. AC 25: average damage 198.5 without crits, 203.86 with crits_


----------



## Jairami

*Arcane Smackdown*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

This is a tactic I've used in our campaign against my PCs. In fact, it's the favored tactic of the PCs evil nemesis, Zera Ahashtyn (a beautiful elven woman...  I wonder why they hate her with such sweet passion? (laughs demonically)).

First, let me note that 9th level spell smackdowns are too easy.

For example:

Time Stop
Meteor Swarm (Targeted)
Power Word: Kill

This will kill nearly any PC with no save. But it's no fun.

So here's a nasty tactic for lower level spells. The idea here is to get a spell DC higher than God almighty, and then hit the PCs with multiple spells. You can do a lot of this with core rules, but the really really nasty versions use Ritual & Relics spells. 

To do this, start with a Sun Elf character (+2 to intelligence) and an 18 attribute base. Zera starts, therefore, at 20 intelligence. Then add Spellcasting Prodigy (which you have to take at 1st level). That puts your effective intelligence at 22. Then add your level increases. (+4 for our usual 16th level Smackdown character), so 26. Then add either a 6 point headband of intellect, or an Empowered Perfect Recollection (from R&R...I'm betting a similar spell comes out in FR, since I've seen the charisma variant in Dragon) to increase your intelligence to 32. Finally, Zera was able to secure two points through one of the attribute-increasing manuals; you don't need those points, but they help.

So now you have a 34 intelligence. This gives your save DCs a +12. But wait. There's more.

At this point, you'll need to find out two things. First, is your character evil? Second, can you use Rituals and Relics spells? Recognizing most people's interest in playing good characters and using only core rulebooks, I'll give the standard spell only version first, then the really nasty evil / r&r version later.

Take spell focus: evocation and greater spell focus: evocation. Now your save DCs are +16. 

Finally, it's silly for mages to keep gaining mage levels after 10th level. So take those extra levels in Arcane Devotee; your spells are just as good, and you get a lot of extra abilities, including the Enlarge Spell power, which doesn't add any spell slots to the base spell to use. Normally this doesn't add to the area of effect (just increases distance) but it actually does for cone-effects.

So, scanning our lists for cone effects, we discover the 7th level spell Prismatic spray. Normally a 60 foot length, it doubles in size under the effect of our Arcane Devotee power.

Ok, so, now the only question is how to get off a lot of spells against those pesky targets? Here I'm going to reinsert R&R spells; just remove them to do a core rulebook version.

Rituals and Relics REALLY BAD SMACKDOWN
(surprise rd): 
(partial action) Haste, (extra partial action) Two Minds (a 9th level spell allowing you to cast an extra spell a round), (Quickened free action) Quickened mirror image (for defense), (Free Action) Renewed focus.

Ok, what does this do? First, note you've cast 4 spells in the surprise round. And boy, does it get worse in round 1. Renewed Focus is cast as a free action, like Feather Fall is; it's a 2d level spell, and lets you act like you've renewed your focus as an initiative action. So you're going to go first in the first round of combat, since your initiative is going to be 20 plus any initiative feats plus your dex bonus.

So, in Round 1, cast:
(standard) Prismatic Spray (save DC 33, by the way), (partial) Prismatic Spray, (two minds action) Prismatic Spray (or your next highest evocation spell), (Quickened Free Action) Add any remaining evocation spell, quickened. If nothing more, magic missile. 

So now you've gotten off 3 extended prismatic sprays and a magic missile (or any other evocation--fireball works) off in one round. Nobody will be left standing; they'll all be dead / insane / on other planes.

For a lower level version of this, of course, throw as many of your super-DC evocation spells of your highest levels as you can.

But you wanted to make this version worse, right? I mean, c'mon, we can do better.

Ok, let's switch our spell focus and greater spell focus to Necromancy. Now, if you only have the Core Rules, throw Horrid Wiltings for your three first-round spells. The advantage there is that these are Fort saves, so everyone will take at least half damage (evasion won't apply). 

Assuming people aren't hitting 33 saves with any regularity, and given a 16th level character, this attack will deal 48d8 points of damage (or roughly 216 points of damage) in one round.

But we can actually make it worse, if your DM approves Rituals & Relics (trust me, if he reads the smacks on this board, he won't). Instead of those Horrid Wiltings, throw Shadow Storms. 

For those of you unfamiliar with the spell, Shadow Storm does 1/2 caster level in both constitution and strength damage on a failed fortitude save; 1/4 on a successful save. It also does some damage (4d8 + 1 per level, I think) on a second reflex save; but that's unimportant. What's important is that even on a failed save you take 4 points con and strength damage. 

This means two things: first, remember we're casting this three times. The targets will take a MINIMUM of 12 con and strength damage, on 3 successful saves. But the strange thing about this spell is that it targets the very attribute that generates its save. So after you take the first 4 points con damage, your fort save is at -2. And so on. If you fail those saves, you'll take 24 points of Con and Strength damage...enough to kill anyone.

Finally, note that the Shadowstorm is an area effect spell, so you're likely to be able to kill an entire adventuring group (or group of mobs if you're an adventurer) in round one.

Enjoy,

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*Monk Smackdown*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

This tactic does not instantly kill opponents as do the Paladin and Cleric smackdowns (in previous posts). It renders the target helpless and puts him out of the fight. It can be delivered from tremendous range and does serious damage to boot.

The Smackdown: The monk will charge from 320 feet away, and deliver a flying kick which will do 2d12 + 40 points of damage and leave the target stunned for one round, and nauseated and unable to move for the next.

Required: 

Spells:

Cast Divine Wisdom, empowered, at the beginning of the day. This will give 6 points of wisdom. DW is from Relics and Rituals; the spell is not necessary, but very useful, since wis adds to both stun DC and the monk's AC.

Items:

Potions of True Strike

Monk's Belt (for Haste)

Sandals of the Tiger (from S&F) with layered Boots of Striding and Springing. (this second power will cost you double because it is added to a slotted item (see the DMG), but since the power costs all of 1000 gp for a mage to create, you'll end up striding for 2000 gp. The best deal in the game). 

Ki Straps (from Sword and Fist)

Feats:

Pain Touch
Power Attack

Rd 1: The monk hastes herself (monk's belt)
Rd1 partial: The monk drinks a potion of true strike.

Rd 2: The monk launches a 320 foot flying kick. Her base move is 80 (I'm assuming a 15th level monk); the striding makes it 160. Doubled (for a charge), this is 320.

The flying kick (based on the Sandals) does double damage, so

1d12 + 10-15 (power attack) + 5 (strength bonus) * 2 = 2d12 + 40.

But the real smackdown is in the stun. Save DC is 10 + half monk's level (7 or 8) + wisdom bonus (5 at least, see Divine Wisdom), + 5 (Ki straps). Our monk, who started with an 18 wisdom (raised to 24 by the DW), delivers a stun with a DC of 

10 + 8 + 7 (wis) + 5 = 30.

When they're stunned, they're out of combat for 2 rounds, because of the pain touch feat.

What's great about this tactic is that you can basically do it once every round, since your save DC is 30 for the stuns. The extra damage and distance for the charge is neat, but what really hurts is having a monk keep half of the opposition stunned / nauseated during a fight.

Also note that anyone who fails that 30 DC save is vulnerable to sneak attack damage from rogues. Our rogue has 5 attacks (hasted, rapid shot--you get the idea), each one doing 1d8+7d6 damage. He usually delays to attack after the monk, and kills whoever she stuns in one round.

Evil Mage: "Hmm...those pesky heroes are 450 feet away...just about fireball range; but those fighter types can't hurt me!!!"

Hasted Monk: (Run as partial action for 160 feet, flying kick for 320 feet; total 480 feet.)

Evil Mage: (gurgles as he fails his 30 DC save, takes 50 odd points of damage, drops his components and his staff automatically b/c of the stun). The party closes in (or just multiple-fireballs the both of them, since the monk has evasion, and stunned boy doesn't get a save).

Monk: Thanks Carpe!

Enjoy!

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*Cleric Smackdown*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

Required:

Spells:
True Strike (A cleric can get access to this through either the Elf or Fate domains).

Harm.

Items:
Boots of Speed

Once the Cleric is hasted up, he casts true strike as a partial action, and harm as a standard action. This will take nearly any creature down to 1-4 hp in one round. There is no save to the harm, and remember that the spell is a touch attack, so no armor or natural armor applies. With a plus 20, you're pretty much guaranteed to hit.

Our cleric just did this to a high level barbarian / blessed of Gruumsh (which are GREAT characters for DMs to use; see Dragon #282)...the barbarian lost 201 hit points. Yes, we here at Smackdown Productions scorn any attack that does less than 200 points of damage.  

Spell resistance is the only thing that stops it, and if the cleric is smart he'll have taken Spell Penetration and Greater Spell Penetration. Bye-bye critter.

For a really nasty variation, take a Hierophant level (from FR Guidelines) and pick up that ranged touch attack ability. Then anything that gets 30 feet from the cleric is toast.

And the very best? Have someone else do at least 5 points of subdual damage to the creature first. 

Rd 1: Fighter punches Dragon in the nose. Does 5 points of subdual damage.

Rd 1: Cleric: True strike / Harm. Dragon has 3 hp. Dragon is subdued. End of encounter.

And before somebody says something like "but Destruction kills someone straight off!", let me remind you that Destruction has a save...and a fortitude save at that. What high level creature doesn't have a +14-20 fort save?

And finally, use a Heal version of this to deal with pesky undead.

And yes, I know, what dragon/lich/demon/assorted other monstrous badass would be stupid enough to let PCs get close to him? Mine don't. But hey, your DM may drop the ball. When he does, *WHAM*. 

Best,

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*Dragon Smackdown*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

Well, since I've posted a few smacks for Characters, I thought I'd add one for DMs.
Here's a tactic I use with Dragons all the time...enough to render Dragons as scary as they're supposed to be (in the face of my save-maxed party, all of whom have +20 or so reflex saves...sigh).

The idea is simple: You get no save to a breath weapon when you're in the dragon's mouth.

If the Dragon can cast Harm, by the way, just harm them when biting, and good-bye (remember--you can deliver a touch attack via a standard attack, and with a Dragon's massive bonuses to hit, the character is toast.

But assuming a lower-level dragon, do the following.

Have the Dragon cast haste before combat (c'mon, you knew to do that), and if you have time, cast shocking grasp (if low level) or Slay Living (if high level) as a touch spell, and hold the charge. Now, swoop down on those pesky PCs.

Do a Fly-By attack, snatching one of the characters (standard action), breathing on him (partial action), and dropping him to fall far far to the ground as a free action once you've completed the fly-by and gained altitude.

You do bite damage, then automatically try to grapple, which does bite damage again (so now they've taken 2x bite).

So, assuming a Mature Adult Red Dragon, (bulled up, of course) you'll do:

2d8 (bite 1) + 13 (11 standard str, 2 bulls).
2d8 (bite 2) + 13 (same) for grapple.

1d8 + 9 (shocking grasp), OR Slay Living damage.

Breath Weapon (no save): 14d10 = 77 points on average. 

Drop as free action (assuming only a 100 foot climb, given a 500 foot move): 10d6, or 35 points of damage on average.

1 rd total: 77 + 35 + 26 + 18 = 156 damage, plus the shocking grasp or the Slay Living. And, of course, if the Slay takes out the character on the bite, you can just drop the guy and breath on the whole party.

Better ideas? Remember--keep it low level (Mature Adult Red) or such, so that we don't just devolve into high level spellcasting scenarios.

Very best,

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*Notes from the Chief*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

(looks around the office; nods)
Fantastic stuff, people. 

A few clarifications, other than the usual silly stuff (yes, true strike potions exist, as per WotC. Can we not have this conversation every time? Besides, it doesn't matter. See spell-storing ioun stones.)

So here are a few smacks and smack variants. I'll keep the core ideas simple; the ramifications are usually pretty clear.

1. Dust of Sneezing and Choking + sneak attack. There's no save vs. the stun caused by the dust. The stun lasts up to 20 rounds (5d4). 

2. Ring of Blinking (for rogues). Cheap, and turns all of your rogue's attacks into sneaks. Take a level of ranger, pick up expert tactician as a feat and get boots of haste, and you'll be able to attack 7 times a round, doing sneak attack damage every time. 

3. Spell storing weapons (for paladins and clerics). This is a must.

The key here is that a spell storing weapon discharges its spell as a free action when you decide to unload. So, as a paladin, you load Divine Sacrifice into your weapon before the battle (preferably the day before so you get the spell back). Then use spirited charge, deliver that huge damage, and then add the 5d6 damage on top of it.

This is VERY effective when used with the Shield Charge feat and a spell storing shield of bashing (as per Reapersaurus' shield charge special).

One really cool thing to do in conjunction with this at low levels is Pearls of Power. They cost 1,000 for the 1st level ones. Paladins need at least 5 of these things, to keep the spells going. 

If you have Shield Charge, and a +1 shield of bashing / spell storing, you can have Spikes cast on the shield by a cleric buddy (doubling threat range and causing massive damage), fire up divine might, have divine sacrifice IN your shield, cast any combat spell you like ON your shield (I prefer Smite from R&R, because you can cast it well before combat), smite, and charge (gaining double damage from the S. Charge). With haste and the ready action action, you can do a double charge in one round (charge twice). With a 6th level character I did a double charge the other day that did over 180 points of damage. Plus, you can smite (using your own personal smite, not the spell, which you've cast on your weapon).

There are more, but including Dust, Rings of Blinking and Spell Storing weapons in your game goes a long way.

Now, I included DS as the spell to use because it's core. Note that by FAR the best way to do the variant "Stored Smack" is to use the R&R smite spell. What's nasty about that spell is that it can be cast ON a weapon and held until combat. So you cast smite:

1. IN your spell storing weapon,
2. ON your spell storing weapon,
3. and then you SMITE as per your own power.

If you're using a R&R Sacred Journey, your own smite is double strength. So now, you're packing 4 smites into one punch.

Pretty nasty. Since these ARE multiplied, you'd be putting a nasty hurt on.

And before you say that it's obvious these shouldn't stack, consider the fact that all of the various different smite powers (smite fiend, smite evil, holy liberator smite, etc.) are indeed combinable into one attack.

Of course, DMs may, for good cause, rule that the smite effects can only be used once, not in, on and personal. That's why I included the DS variant.

And as for flaming, just look at the damage. Compare 17.5 to 3.5 for flaming. Absolutely no comparison--it's your best buy on the market. The 10 points of damage to you, remember, is not a big issue, since you can choose to use the spell if you're hard up for hit points, and since your hit points are so cheap to heal after a fight.

By the way, I've noticed that dragon 287 has all KINDS of ways to optimize your smacks via the planar faction prestige classes. 
Takers. Mmmm, good. 2d level, they get Righteous Might? Hooboy. Revise the Paladin Smack to include 2 levels of Taker, and you can get a +4 enlargement bonus to str, and turn that d8 lance damage to 2d6, multiplied to 8d6 when you hit them with spirited charge and a holy sworded lance. Ok, so it's chump change on top of the 600 points of damage you're already doing, but it's a thought. And the +2 enlargement bonus applies to your str, and lasts for a number of rounds equal to your Character level (not class), so you more than make up for the two points of smite damage you're not getting. 

Besides, at 1st level Taker you can cast True Strike, thus shutting up your DM if he insists that TS potions don't exist.

And finally? Remember that with shared spell, your mount benefits from Righteous Might as well. Stomp.

Very best,

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*Brother Joachim "Liches are my Bitches" Smackdown*
Originally posted by Carpe DM

_Editor’s Note: I can’t post the original post, and the subsequent fixes, so I’ll just post the *closest* version to a corrected maximized version.  Please see the original post for detailed analysis._

Using your 11th Level example, we have:  Clr 6/Radiant Servant of Pelor 5

TURNING CHECK:

+3 (consecrate. +6 if you use the shrine / haversack trick)
+10 (heighten--notice I'm not using the whole bit, just enough to get +19)
+6 (charisma)
+2 (glory)
-2 (empower)
---
+19 to turn check. This guarantees a +4.

Then we calculate effective level.

EFFECTIVE LEVEL: 

+4 (turning check result)
+2 (sacred armor)
+2 (sacred shield)
+4 (amulet of turning)
+4 (rod of authority)
+11 (level)
---
27, effective level. So, the smack will destroy anything of 27th level or less.

Finally, we do turning damage. Effective level does NOT plug into turning damage, but cleric / turning prestige class levels do. And since those magic items which added to effective level also add to damage, we count them again. Note that the turning check bonus to effective level DOESN'T seem to carry across. It simply says to add your level, not your effective level.

+2 (Sacred armor)
+2 (Sacred shield)
+4 (rod of authority)
+4 (amulet of turning)
+11 (level)
+6 (charisma: I know you used +9; this is adjustable)
-10 (heighten)
+2d6 (base)
+2d6 (empower)
+1d6 (glory)
---
5d6 + 19, for an average of 19+ 17.5 = 36.5.

Note that this framework would only be used if the cleric were trying to wipe out a very high level monster (27 hit dice  ) and didn't care about damage.

If we were going after our average 11th level monster, you'd drop the heighten turning, and go for the gusto on the turning damage. In that case you'd do 5d6 + 29= 17.5 + 29 = 46.5 turning damage of hit dice.

best,

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*Super AC Man*
Originally posted by wmuench

Okay, here he is. Final AC, 142. I don't have time to break it down entirely (such as this is his AC while fighting defensively, while moving through a threatened area, etc.), so here is the situation where he gets this AC:

Fighting a single opponent and moving through that opponent's threatened area, provoking an AoO while fighting defensively. I think that covers it. If you see anything wrong, let me know.

Grey Elf Mnk2/Pal2/Clr3/Psion2/Mystic Wanderer 1/Duelist 10


Base: 10
Ectoplasmic Armor Power Stone: +10 armor
Shield of Prudence Power Stone: +6 insight
Skin of the Hero: +3 luck
Ring of Protection +5: +5 deflection
Monk's Belt: +4 haste
Dexterity 36*: +13 dexterity
Wisdom 32*: +11 wisdom
Intelligence 34*: +12 intelligence
Charisma 32*: +11 sacred
Dodge: +1 dodge
Psionic Dodge: +1 dodge
Enhanced Mobility: +8 dodge
Holy Star scroll/potion: +10 cover
Elaborate Parry: +10 dodge
Fighting Def w/ 5 in Tumble: +3 dodge
Two +5 Defender Weapons: +10 unnamed
Amulet of Natural Armor +5: +5 natural armor
Off-Hand Parry: +2 dodge
Twin Sword Style: +2 armor (stacks)
Expertise: +5 dodge
Total: 142
----
* Stats break down as follows:
Dexterity: 18 (base) + 2 (racial) + 5 (levels) +5 (inherent) + 6 (gloves) = 36.
Intelligence: 18 (base) + 2 (racial) +5 (inherent) +6 (headband) + 3 (age) = 34.
Wisdom: 18 (base) + 5 (inherent) + 6 (periapt) + 3 (age) = 32.
Charisma: 18 (base) + 5 (inherent) + 6 (cloak) + 3 (age) = 32.

In order to get the mental aging bonuses without losing physical stats, use a Rod of Security to spend 99% of your time in the demiplane so you don't physically age. This is open to interpretation, however, so if you don't buy it his AC will be 3 less (ONLY 139... ).

----
Note 1: If you polymorph into a Green Hag you get a natural armor bonus of +11, but your Dex drops to 12 + items/spells, which makes it imprudent if my calculations are correct. So no polymorphing for this guy... Also, reduce'ing doesn't work because it specifically doesn't change your AC.

----
Note 2:
Also, as a note, I don't think that the Bladesong style and the Duelist Int bonus stacks. There are very, very few instances where a stat modifier stacks with itself (I think there's only one, but I can't remember what it is). If it does stack, well, swap out a level of something for a level of Bladesinger for another +12... I mention this because it was brought up last time.
-------------------------------

------------------
William R. Muench

_Author’s Note: Actually, if you check page #3 of my post, there's an updated version with an AC of 160... 

Editor’s Note: With the now available Superior Expertise from Oriental Adventures, even greater armor class is possible._


----------



## Jairami

*Psychic Warrior Smackdown*
Originally posted by floodland

I thought of this for a 13th lvl psychic warrior.

You can make a mind feeder weapon by yourself (lvl 12, craft psionic arms and armor, psychic vampire, metaphysical weapon). 
Combine this with ambidex, 2 weap, 1mproved 2 weap, power attack, psionic weapon and deep impact, weapon focus and improved critical. That’s a total of 9 feats including the craft feat.  
You'll need to get the weapon keen enchanted as well for best effect, and preferably a weapon with a good threat range (maybe scimitar). 

Thus in a full round attack at 13th level you would get 4 attacks (2 offhand). Polymorph to a giant and use animal affinity or any other way for a decent strength boost. If someone hastes you even better. And for an extension of this add graft weapon and dissolving touch x2. 

In case you haven't guessed already you use deep impact on every strike, and against most foes you can put everything from power attack into damage, giving probably ~20hp min damage each hit (can't be bothered to work it out) plus weapon enhancements, psionic weapon, specialization etc.

On average with a keen scimitar you'll do a critical a little less than 50/50, gaining a minimum of 40pp each time (text for mindfeeder says ALL damage), meaning that you'll get back way more pp than the cost of all the deep impacts and any other buffs. You'll also do a bare minimum of 100hp damage. 

The only drawback is the initial outlay of pp, but that’s what crystal capacitors are for, and unless I hear I otherwise I assume that you can charge them with temporary pp gained.
You can do all these at much lower levels, all you need is access to a mindfeeder weapon. 

Er sorry that turned into a bit of a rant. I'm sure you'll all correct me if I got this all wrong, and if anyone thinks this is a fun idea then maybe they can do the stats


----------



## Jairami

*Teamwork Smackdown*
Originally posted by Jairami

3 member 15th level party vs. 3 glabrezu tanari.
Assume party wins init. Party is...

Wiz 8(Transmuter)/Dev 5/Acm 2 with spell power +1/+2, prodigy, focus, greater focus, penetration, greater penetration and twin spell inbetween feats required for his prestige classes.

Pal 9/Tem 2/Cav 4 with his requirement feats for the prestige classes and power attack/power lunge, boots of speed, his Templar specialization with a lance, a +5 lance, and stacked armor of the rhino of any kind.

And a Drd 13/Hie 1 with craft arms/armor and magical artisan feats that provided +4 armor and shield for both the paladin and himself, empower spell, extend spell that he will use to put an extended spikes spell on the paladins lance often times, and a former animal companion, now adventuring awakened cohort dire bear that may or may not have advanced in HD according to the DM's taste in keeping companions/trading up.

Round 1,

Paladin and Druid delay for the Wizard should they beat his init. Wizard casts Mass Haste affecting the himself, the paladin, the druid, and the dire bear. With his extra partial action he casts polymorph other on the paladin who does not choose to resist as he is familiar with this strategy.

The paladin becomes a size large fire giant who now fits much better into the saddle of his huge bulette (really an intelligent paladin mount heavy war horse whom they both have agreed stands a better chance surviving and dispenses more justice polymorphed into this form--and the earring of sustenance they bought him for when he is in this form controls his insatiable appetite). And thankfully, the paladin's armor and lance adjust to his new size.

The druid now comes out of delay and uses his ranged touch hierophant ability to cast a 7th level spell he prepared on the paladin. Empowered Maximized Bull's Strength for a +7 enhancement bonus to strength. This is a smackdown, so I'm not going to make him roll normally to determine the empowered effect but if you like we can just assume he rolled a 4 this one time. The paladin's current strength is 38. With his extra partial action, the druid casts animal growth on his dire bear companion, doubling his HD to 24 or 26 HD depending on the aforementioned stipulation.

The dire bear, now size huge and feeling very beefy with his new stats, size, AC, grapple modifications, and improved base attack, does not charge into the fray because he is awakened and is also very aware of his role in this combat. He delays. If any thing should approach either of the two spell casters his extended reach and improved grab ability combined with his INSANE grapple bonus at this point will allow him to effective defend the casters from one, maybe two of the demons.

Also, if one of the demons should advance, it will only get one attack, where as the bear will have its full attack sequence against a most likely grappled and soon to be pinned opponent.

And now the paladin does the paladin smackdown with divine might, one of his smite evils, one of his deadly charges of the day, and all the other fun stuff on his great lance that the druid cast an extended spikes spell on with all the other things in the paladin smack doing some ungodly amount of damage with a +28 str damage from power lunge, +11 from smite evil, +15 from power attack, +2 specialization, +5 enhancement, +3-+4 depending on money for cloaks of charisma from divine might, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something, for 5d8+325 damage (if he hits, which with a -15 penalty from the full power attack means he hits on a... 3 or better! Nevermind.) which evaporates one of the demons whom he rides by as per the feat using his burst of speed ability to urge his mount even further past the demons where upon they turn and use their extra partial actions to partial charge another demon using another divine might, ---oh yeah, remembered what I forgot, the damage and increased crit range of the spikes spell, am I still forgetting something else? oh well, I don't feel like going back and doing the math so keep in mind it's even more damage than listed above-- deadly charge, and smite evil to do the same damage to another demon.

Glabrezu's run away. But that wouldn't be fun so the obviously feebleminded glabrezu's move to engage. Either the paladin so he can't keep charging like that or the casters defended by the size huge 24-26 HD dire bear because we all know casters are more deadly than fighters.

One of the towering 15ft tall glabrezu's with his always on True Seeing finds the human paladin and normal warhorse super imposed on the fire giant/bulette humorous and tries to dispel them as he has dispel magic at will and he doesn't want to take 400 points of damage. Unfortunately he is making a +10 dispel check against a DC of 29 meaning he needs 19 or better on his d20. Let's assume he fails so we can continue the fun.

The other one teleports without error behind the transmuter outside of the bear's threatened area so he can show the wizard what 15 feet of four armed demon goodness can do to a wizard in melee.

Round 2,

The wizard tumbles out of the glabrezu's reach and springs the second part of his genius on the demon. A twinned cone of cold enlarged for free for 30d6 damage that he resists 20 points of making him take only around 70-80 points of cold damage. The wizard could have disintegrated him at DC 33 or so requiring a nat 20 or die instantly, but that would have been too easy and left him with no one to stand terrified of what he does with his extra partial action.

With his extra partial action he polymorphs the huge 24-26 hd dire bear into an adult or mature adult gold dragon. (Disclaimer: PO is a 4th level spell and thus has a 15 die cap to it. See subsequent post for other options.)

The druid rather than cast ranged harm then flame strike to destroy the shivering glabrezu uses his extra partial action to cast greater magic fang on his friend the dragon and then begins casting summon huge air elemental as if this battle isn't already over.

The dragon five foot steps over to the glabrezu and with his now even more enhanced reach proceeds to do a full round attack on him that leaves him a quivering pile of finely sliced goo.

The paladin's mount uses its extra partial action to move its normal speed away from the glabrezu that tried to dispel them. It stamps its foot, and we fade out with the paladin lowering his lance as he closes upon the last remaining demon, the druid is deep in his summoning magicks, and the mage is toying with the idea of summoning more demons just so the bad guys might stand a chance.

End.

Jairami


----------



## Jairami

*Druidic Smackdown*
Originally posted by Jairami

Another one for the archives...
Druidic Smackdown

Let's see if I can crack the minimum 200 points of damage in a round requirement for smackdown admittance...

We'll start with our usual 16th level character, a human druid 15/heirophant 1. Our druid is out scouting as an innocuous tiny owl when he spots a 4 gargantuan purple worms, driven from their feeding grounds apparently and utterly destroying the delicate Balance of life in the area.

Landing concealed by the thick foliage of a tree, the druid assumes his own natural form and begins casting Call Lightning while keeping an eye on the worms.

Soon after he finishes his casting and begins casting his most powerful summoning spell (Summon Nature's Ally VIII) opting for more less-powerful creatures as opposed to one powerful creature. (He summons 1d4+1 dire bears and ends up getting a 3 for 4 total dire bears.)

The bears immediately begin heading towards the nearest threat, the purple worms. Before they can close the distance, the druid again begins casting, this time Animal Growth. The four bears all double in size becoming 40 feet long and 48,000 lbs of roaring muscle.

Animal Growth'd Dire Bear
HD: 24d8+72 (180 hp)
AC: 19 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +10 Natural)
Attacks: 2 claws +30 melee (2d6+14), bite +25 melee (2d10+7)
SA: Improved Grab
SQ: Scent
Saves: Fort +22, Ref +17, Will +17
Abilities: Str 39, Dex 13, Con 23, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10

But just to make sure, and not without a smirk of irony, the druid tree strides from his perch to a tree in between the bears and the worms. As they pass, of all things, he casts Bear's Heart--granting them 37 temporary hit points and 4 strength each.

From that point on, he can become an owl again and rain down 10' radius 10d10 bolts of lightning from 1000' away for the next two hours or so.. But with each of his summoned bears doing 65 damage a round for a total of 260 (Yay! Broke 200!) each round.. His 10d10 lightning bolts and 15d6 Flame Strikes are unnecessary.

Layeth the Smack Down!

Jairami


----------



## Jairami

*The Energizer Bunny*
Originally posted by Jairami

Psychic Warrior Strat

16th Lvl Human Psychic Warrior

16 hr duration powers in effect in order--

Polymorph Self: Fire Giant
Shield of Prudence: +6 insight bonus to AC
Ectoplasmic Armor: +10 armor bonus to AC
Claws of the Vampire: Heal damage equivalent to damage dealt
Improved Biofeedback: Take (2x STR mod) of damage done to you as subdual damage
Animal Affinity: Further boost new form's natural STR and CON by 1d4+1 each (2 manifestations)

3 hour duration powers to have up at all times in known dangerous places--

Inertial Barrier: Damage Reduction 10/+5

Magical/Psionic Pertinent Equipment

Belt of Giant Strength +6 (put on after polymorphing and after animal affinity [As clarified by the Sage, animal affinity is not an Enhancement bonus so it stacks])

Boots of Speed (for extra attacks and the ability to close the distance and still full attack)

Cloak of Displacement (Useful, see below)

Vest of Resistance +5 (To help you not get charmed and start smashing your allies)

And a lot of other stuff you can pick and choose at with the money left over.

Feats: 

Improved Unarmed Strike

Improved Grapple (Optional, OA): Allows you to hit an opponent, cause damage, then initiate a grapple as a free action provoking no AofO

Earth's Embrace (Optional, OA): Should you successfully pin your opponent while grappling, you can cause critical unarmed damage automatically (however, you must hold yourself immobile as well to do this)

Power Attack, Expertise, Improved Trip

Knockdown: Every time you cause 10 points of damage (so every time you cause damage in this instance), you force an opposed strength check or your opponent is knocked prone, giving you a +4 on subsequent attacks and requiring him to stand up next round.

And there are many more feats such as the psionic fist/unavoidable strike chain in the Psionics Handbook that allows a normal attack to be resolved as if it were a touch attack by spending 5 power points per attack. I'll get to why that is good in a second.

So this character with around 40 STR (Fire Giant Strength + 1d4+1 animal affinity + 6 belt) for most of the day ((possibly up to 47 if he rolls max and takes a moment to use Expansion [which grows him to 100% bigger, 8x heavier, and +5 enlargement bonus to strength], and lets not start on fortified [result times 1.25 like empower, metapsionic] or overpowered [result times 2 like double empower, metapsionic] animal affinities)), has a couple of things going for him. First off, he's got 32 AC [fire giant natural, -size, -dex, +psionic powers in effect listed above that have hr/lvl durations]--and no matter what AC you hit you've got a 50% chance you missed anyways because of the cloak. Second he's got Damage Reduction 10/+5 [from inertial barrier], so figure most of the time he'll be taking 10 damage off every blow that does land on him. After that, 30-36 more points will be subdual damage due to his biofeedback [twice his strength modification of +15 to +18 due to improved biofeedback]. So a lot of damage to him is going to be superficial at best even if it does hit him. And then the kicker, with those claws healing him as he attacks he heals normal damage and subdual damage with every attack. Add to that his grapple modification of +31 to +34 and you've got one serious unarmed fighter... Grab someone, pin them, and tear them into little pieces with your vampiric claws. Mages hate you, Fighters can't use their big weapons, etc.

With improved grapple that part is even easier, and with auto-crits in earth's embrace that's deadly. Additionally you can take the unavoidable blow chain to make your attacks work as touch attacks and negate armor bonuses and natural armor and power attack your entire base attack into your blows. And your opposed strength checks every time you do 10 points (snicker) or more of damage to use the Knockdown feat are going to be pretty much unmatched by anything short of a Titan. So tack on another +4 to your attacks that you can use for power attack.

And all the while you are regenerating at the tremendous rate you are doing damage, this alone might keep you going until Elminster moves to DarkSun, but to make matters worse, you have uncharted damage reduction abilities. Truly a juggernaut.

Hope you enjoyed reading this as much as I did writing it. Cheers!

Jairami
Secretary of Smack
(and closet contributor)


----------



## Jairami

*Paladin Shield Smack*
Originally posted by reapersaurus

Here's a breakdown of a revised version of the Paladin Shield Smack:

Human Paladin 10
Feats: Power Attack, Divine Might(DotF), Improved Shield Bash(DotF), Shield Charge(DotF), Power Lunge (S&F)
Magic Items:
Rhino Hide Armor (5,165), Belt of Giant Str (+4) (16,000), +1 Shield of Bashing & Command (+4 effective) (16,000), Boots of Striding and Springing (2,500), Cloak of Charisma (+2) (4,000) = 43,000 and change.

Explanations and damage:
After 4th and 8th level powerups, Str is 20.
With Belt of Giant Strength, Str is 24 (+7 bonus to damage)
With Cloak of Charisma +2, and Shield of Command (DotF, grants +4 "competence bonus" to Charisma), Charisma is 24.
+1 Shield of Bashing (large, wooden) is a 1d8 weapon, +2 total damage when charging. (DMG, page 181)
I could argue that if you put shield spikes (PHB, pg 106) on this shield, it would be a 1d10 weapon, but then there might be criticism when your 10th level Cleric friend casts Spikes (DotF) on it (+2 to hit, +10 to damage, lasts 10 hours).

Damage is:
1d8 + 10 (Power Attack) + 7 (Divine Might, lasts 7 rounds) + 10 (Spikes) + 2 (enhancement bonus from shield) + <7 Str bonus X 2.5 (power lunged, 2-handed) = 17>
This is 1d8 + 46.

Multipliers:
Rhino Hide armor (x 2)
Shield Bash (x 2, that's x3 total)

So that's 3d8 + 138, or 152 average damage.

Does that win?  

Oh - if the Pally smites, of course, that's 182 damage in one attack, and he'll keep doing the 152 for 6 more rounds. 
He can do that routine 10 times per day (not including smite).

And after he works up a lather, this paladin is hopping on his Half Celestial/Half-Unicorn (flying) 8 HD (100 H.P.), AC 26 mount.


----------



## Jairami

*Kord Incarnate*
Originally posted by reapersaurus

Use the Mighty Contender of Kord PrC from Dragon 283 (Brb1/Cleric6/Mighty Contender 10)
24 STR half-orc
+8 Half-Dragon template (at cost of 3 levels)
+4 while raged
+4 Rage spell (DotF)
+2 Mighty Contender level ups
+4 level ups each 4 levels
+4 Righteous Might
+4 Two Arms of Nyr
+5 Manual of Gainful Exercise
+24 from the Surge of Power 10th level Contender ability: grant an enhancement bonus to STR equal to 1.5 times your combined cleric and contender levels for 1d4+1 rounds
= 83 STR (for 1d4+1 rounds)


----------



## Jairami

*Shuriken Smackdown*
Originally posted by reapersaurus

I’d like to thank my sensei, Carpe DM, for the inspiration for this smackdown.
In addition, Caliban, for his excellent, ongoing rules support.
I have it broken down, level-by-level, if anyone’s interested, but for now I’ll just hit the highlights and the applicable feats, spells, and magic items that contribute to this combo I’ve been working on.
The idea of the character is a guardian of his church, using shuriken to defend his religion’s activities from ravagers.
But we all know it’s mostly a powergaming exercise  
The best religion for this character is probably Lliira or Tymora, but I have precious little info on either. Both have favored weapon of shuriken. Aiming for Charm and War domains.
Race is a specific group of StrongHeart Halflings that have Fighter as their preferred multiclass.

Classes: Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Cleric 1/Templar 2/Divine Champion 5/Templar 7
That’s the order he’d take the classes in; total of Templar 9

The unique thing about this combo , I think, is that is uses very low magic, in fact NO magic weapons, and it really only needs 13 levels to pull it off. The last 7 levels of Templar are just dressing (2 attribute bonuses and 3 more damage for Divine Favor)

Attributes: Anything, just a 14 INT and an 18 CHA.
Feats: Ambidexterity, “Multi-Shot” (substitute for 2 Weapon Fighting for ranged weapons), “Improved Multi-Shot”, Point-Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Improved Rapid Shot, Quick Draw, Exotic WP: Shuriken, Weapon Focus: Shuriken, Weapon Spec: Shuriken, Power Attack, Divine Might, and Endurance (only for entrance to Templar).
6 of those feats are obtained through the classes.

Magic Items: 
+1 Chain Shirt of Command (DotF, +4 competence bonus to CHA), ~9,100 gp
Boots of Speed 8,000 gp
Bracers of Throwing (same as Bracers of Archery, except for thrown items : +1 competence bonus to damage), 5,100 gp

Damage:
Shuriken: 1 point, can throw 3 in a attack (at same target).
+1 from Point-Blank Shot
Weapon Spec (+2)
Divine Favor spell (+4 luck) 1 minute duration
Divine Wrath (Divine Champion level 5 ability, +3 attack, damage, and saves for CHA bonus rounds)
Divine Might (+ CHA bonus: 18 base CHA + 5 levelups + 5 average from Empowered Eagle’s Splendor, + 4 from Charm domain ability (1 min), +4 from Command armor = 36 = +13 bonus)
Emotion spell (+2 morale)
+1 from Ranger favored enemy (might as well)  
Bracers of Throwing (+1 competence)

= 28 damage per shuriken.

# of attacks: 
4 from BAB @ 20th level of +19/+14/+9/+4
1 from Rapid Shot
1 from Multi-Shot (2 weapon fighting)
1 from Improved Multi-Shot (Impr. 2 weapon fighting)
1 from Boots of Speed

= 8 attacks

Totals:
28 damage X 3 shuriken = 84 damage each attack
84 damage per attack x 8 attacks = 672 damage per round!

There are 24 shurikens thrown, BTW...  

Now for the part I’m not sure of, but since posters have said that shuriken were DESIGNED to deliver poison, just coat those 24 puppies in Sassone leaf residue (DMG page 80) and do 2d12 hp initial damage and 1d6 CON secondary damage PER SHURIKEN.

So….. 28 damage per shuriken + 2d12 (average is 13) would be 41 x 3 shuriken/attack x 8 attacks =
.
.
.
984 hp damage per round!

The neat thing is he can keep doing this for awhile at that level (1 minute), only slightly tapers down after that, and is only slightly dependant on magic.


----------



## Jairami

*Fleet Runner of Ehlonna Smackdown*
Originally posted by Black Arrow

[subcaption - "Blessed of Gruumsh meets his match"; AKA "Where's Tiamat" smackdown]
In honor of Carpe DM's inspiring smackdown series, here's my humble contribution, based on variants of the paladin smackdown... Suggestions are welcome. Seems more like the psychic warrior massacre series than a traditional 200 point smackdown though....

For flair, this character can combine both the mounted paladin-ish smackdown (i.e. using heavy lance) with the dungeon crawling shield bashing paladin-ish smackdown. Haste is assumed (and is a free action class skill as a 9th lvl fleet runner of ehlonna). Needed: a mount with modified boots (err, horseshoes?) of speed for haste (or mass haste cast by mage; character could probably also be polymorphed into a centaur to get the 'mounted charge' ability solo if desired...). 

[A parallel smackdown would involve a warrior-type who focuses on bashing with two shields as weapons [no mount required] - replace hospitaler with cleric; perhaps slip in two levels of psychic warrior for extra feats. ;-) One could also go the route of a wood elf 1st ranger/9th cleric/10th fleet runner if desired for additional archery and self-reliant clerical prowess...(with Elf & War domains for Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus(Long Composite Bow), True Strike, Cat's Grace).]

Human 1st ranger/2nd fighter/2nd barbarian/3rd hospitaler[DOTF]/8th fleet runner of Ehlonna (Dragon #283)

Feats Needed:
Mounted Combat (1 - human)
Ride-by Attack (1 - free)
Spirited Charge (2 - fighter)
Power Attack (3 - fighter)
Dodge (3 - free)
Run (6 - free)
Mobility (8 - hospitaler)
Improved Shield Bash (9 - free)
Improved Two Weapon Fighting (12 - free)
Shield Charge (15 - free)
[Power Lunge (18 - free)
Divine Might (18 - hospitaler)]

Str 18 (+4 stat increase +4 girdle = 26), Cha 18 (+4 cloak +4 shield = 26)

Items (could be more powerful...):
Shield of Command (+4 Ch) & Bashing w/SPIKES cast by 10th lvl cleric
Rhino hide armor 
heavy lance
Paladin holy sword scroll (readable with hospitaler Glory domain) or Vibrant purple ioun stone with holy sword
girdle of giant strength (+4 St)
cloak of charisma (+4 Ch)


Tactic:

Let's bring the character to 18th level by adding 2 more levels of hospitaler, for two more feats and a BAB of +16. In one round, charge [as a partial action] and charge for the regular action (pushing opponent back 5' away from you with the improved shield bash at the end of the first charge action, combined with a free hasted 5' step backward to prepare to charge the opponent again, if there's anything left;-). Get twelve *charge* attacks while you're at it. Repeatable every round. This is based on the 8th level Fleet runner's Leopard's pounce, namely, "at 8th level, a fleet runner can make a full attack at the end of a charge. This is an extraordinary ability." So at the end of the hasted charge action, the character smacks with 4 lance attacks and 2 SPIKED shield attacks. REPEAT. Since the full attack takes place during a charge action, the resultant attacks gain the myriad of charge bonuses/multipliers, namely:

(best case) holy sworded lance: Dmg: 1d8 +16(pwr atk) +<8(St)*2(pwr lunge) = 16> +8(Ch - divine might) +5(enhancement bonus) = (1d8 + 45) *5 (holy sworded*2(v.evil), rhino effect*2, spirited charge*3), or 5d8+225 = 247 damage (avg). [*3 critical could bring this to 346 damage.]

shield of bashing: Dmg: 1d8 +16(pwr atk) +<8(St)*2(pwr lunge) = 16> +8(Ch - divine might) +10(SPIKES spell by 10th lvl cleric) +1(enhancement bonus) = (1d8 + 51) *3 (rhino effect and shield charge), or 3d8+153 = 166 damage (avg). [plus possible *2 critical bringing it to 221 damage (avg)].

Total avg dmg/round assuming 8 lance hits and 4 shield hits..... a whopping 2640 points of damage!!!!! Enough to take Tiamat out to lunch after she wastes an AoO on the blind kobold you send in first;-) 

I forgot to include the barbarian rage bonuses among other things. Actually, by replacing the 2 levels of barbarian with 2 levels of psychic warrior, I could add the psionic weapon and deep impact feats. Coupled with a ton of 5pt crystal capacitators, every attack could be a touch attach (the 'perfect' great wyrm-slaughter tactic), which would almost guarantee hitting anything and being able to take the full power attack bonus.


----------



## Jairami

*Iaijutsu Smackdown*
Originally posted by Black Arrow

After a much enjoyed break, I decided it was high time to get back to business of Smackdown Productions...here's another product inspired by the vision of Smackdown's gifted acting CEO, CarpeDM; much appreciated secretary of smack, Jairami; and the rest of the talented staff...
I picked up a copy of Oriental Adventures recently; found food for thought for a novel smackdown twist, incorporating the Singh Rager's 'pounce' (think 'Fleetrunner of Ehlonna') with the iaijutsu focus skill. With iaijutsu, speed is everything; there is no time to drink a potion, activate a magic item, etc...opponents MUST be flat-footed.

So without further ado...

Human 1st ranger/6th fighter/4th singh rager/5th iaijutsu master

Suggested/Required Feats:
Power Attack-Iaijutsu (bonus ancestral feat)
Quickdraw (1st)
Improved Initiative (1st fighter)
Weapon Focus(katana) (2nd fighter)
Iron Will(3rd)
Weapon Specialization(katana) (4th fighter)
Ki Shout (6th)
Exotic Weapon(katana) (6th fighter)
Improved Two Weapon Fighting (9th)
Expert Tactician (12th)
Skill Focus(Iaijutsu Focus) (4th iaijutsu master)
Improved Critical(katana) (15th)

Let's say the character started at first level with a great Dexterity (16), top Charisma (18), and good Strength (14). Increased Charisma to 22 at levels 4, 8, 12, & 16. Character's initiative bonus here is +13 - likely to outgun pretty much anyone.

Also has an adamantine katana (+2 non-magical enhancement bonus) and adamantine wakizashi (+1 non-magical enhancement bonus)...perhaps a bandoleer with a dozen masterwork daggers as well...

Also assume the character has 19 ranks of the Iaijutsu Focus skill (+27) and 19 ranks Tumbling (+22).

Tactic: During surprise round (if available) partial charge flat-footed opponents while initiating "Lion's fury" (think lawful Barbarian rage). Character whips out katana with both hands, flies into a rage, charge attacks with the katana, quickdraws a wakizashi (or possibly daggers), and finishes attacking with both weapons. Here are the stats for a "Lion's Pounce" charge. 

BAB: +21/+21(expert tact)/+20(offhand)/+16/+15(offhand)/+11/+6

Dmg: 5*[(d10(katana)+4(Str)+2(enhancement)+2(specialization)+6d6+36(iaijutsu 37.5 avg skill check)+1d6+6(Power Attack-Iaijutsu)] + 2*[(d6(wakizashi)+2(half Str)+1(enhancement)+7d6+42(combined avg iaijutsu bonus)]

TOTAL = 5* (80=avg katana dmg) + 2* (73=avg wakizashi dmg) +2(half Str bonus for first two-handed atk with katana) = 548 dmg(avg) possible per charge attack action, assuming each attack hits.

*Note: this does not factor in probable additional dmg from critical hits (on a 17-20 w/katana, a 19-20 w/wakizashi).

After surprise round, assuming initiative(+13) is won, take a full-round attack option to mop up anything left in the vicinity, or use tumble(+22) to plow through (if necessary) and charge another group of opponents to repeat devastating attack (1,096 total dmg(avg) possible including previous surprise round, before opponents can blink).

Also note that average katana dmg and wakizashi dmg drops to 13.5pts/hit and 6.5pts/hit respectively after round 1, so make the first hits count!

In review, the iaijutsu focus skill operates "if you attack a flat-footed opponent immediately after drawing a melee weapon"(OA p.58). The combat section further clarifies what is meant by "immediately" - "You can use your iaijutsu focus bonus damage in normal combat too, but only when you attack a flat-footed opponent and you draw your weapon in the same round you strike"(OA p.82). So in summary, any attack made by a weapon in the round you drew it receives the bonus damage against a flat-footed opponent.


Best thing about singh rager and iaijutsu master is that none of their abilities are denoted "(Su)" or "(Sp)". This character would make a great champion of a prince or emperor...especially if confined to an anti-magic field or dead magic zone. Better yet, this smackdown is fully effective against monsters that are immune to sneak attacks and critical hits. 

If you wanted to make this attack routine even more lethal, give this king's champion a +4 inherent bonus to Charisma (from multiple miracle or wish spells). A 26 Cha would provide the champion with a +15 initiative and +29 Iaijutsu Focus skill - this would increase average damage of the above smackdown by +14 dmg per hit, and half the time (on average) would add another 1d6+8 per successful hit due to an additional iaijutsu focus dice; if all fourteen hits were successful the additional damage would be [((+14)*14(atks)) + (11.5(avg dmg)*7(atks))] = 224 additional dmg(avg) [or 1320 avg dmg possible] over two charge actions. 

Also note that if you give the king's bodyguard 3 additional levels of singh rager (bringing him to 19th lvl), in addition to another feat, he gains the ability to cause fear as a free action during a full attack action with 'roaring strike', and the ability to initiate haste ('swiftness of the lioness') as a free action (= one extra partial charge during surprise round and one extra partial charge during the regular round against flatfooted opponents, or double the effective number of iaijutsu attacks [2640 avg dmg possible here].

So next time the characters try to thwart the DM's sinister plot by sneaking in and killing the evil tyrant (in his magic-proof chamber), let the king's LE champion ambush (surprise action) the party, slicing through a rice paper screen near the king's throne, charge, and double 'pounce' the unsuspecting players...after rolling up new characters they'll think twice before blatantly trying to destroy a well-prepared storyline/plot by attacking the archenemy in his stronghold


----------



## Jairami

*Fighter Mage Smackdown*
Originally posted by Iku Rex

Note: Only DMG, PHB, MM
Human Barbarian 1/Transmuter 7/Lore 7

Base stats: Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 20 (+3), Cha 8 

Feats (Human +1, Levels +6, Wizard Bonus +1, Loremaster +1 = 9 Feats) : Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Still Spell, Quicken Spell, Dodge, Weapon Focus: Scythe, Improved Critical: Scythe, Skill Focus (Knowledge: Something), Power Attack 
Equipment:
Ring of protection +3 18000
Mithral Plate +5 35500
Large Animated Shield +3 25170
+1 keen, Frost, Shock, Flaming Scythe 50318
Manual og Gainful Exercise +2 55000

Total: *183988

Running Spells: 
Permanent Polymorph Other, Fire Giant
Extended, 2x Empowered Bull's Strength: Avg. +7 Str, 28 hours
Extended, 2x Empowered Cat's Grace: Avg. +7 Dex, 28 Hours
Extended Greater Magic Weapon (+4), 28 Hours

1st Round:
- Contingency: Haste (Instantaneous)
("If I think I am about to be attacked", or something like that...)
- Quickened, Stilled Enlarge (Free Action)
- Stilled Tenser's Transformation (Partial Action) 
(From Haste, before regular action)
- Rage
- Full attack 

Then Full attack + attack

Base AC 10
Size -1
Natural armor +8
Dexterity +3
Haste +4
Dodge +1
Dodge Trick (Loremaster) +1
Ring of Protection +3 +3
Mithral Plate +5 +13
Large Animated Shield +3 +5
Rage -2
Total AC: 45

I am only hit if he rolls a 20, so total average damage = (50/20)*2*7 = 35 

Attack bonus (BAB 15/10/5):
Fire Giant Strength 31 +10
Bull's Strength +7 (Str 38) +4
Enlarge (Str 40) +1
+2 Inherent Bonus (Str 42) +1
Rage (Str 46) +2
Greater Magic Weapon +4 +4
Weapon Focus +1
Weapon Trick (Loremaster) +1
Power Attack 6 -6
Total: +18

AB: +33/+28/+23

Damage: 
Huge Scythe (2d6, avg. 7) 7
Strength bonus 18
2-H Weapon 9
Greater Magic Weapon 4
Flaming, Frost, Shock (3d6, avg. 10,5) 10.5
Power Attack 6
Critical 18-20/4x: 3*44 * 3/20 19.8
Average Damage: 74.3

20 (2+6+[2*6]) attacks only miss on a 1:
20 * 74.3 * 1/20 1411.7
7 attacks hit on 7-20:
7 * 74.3 * 14/20 364.07
Average total damage: 1775

Score: 1775 -70 = 1705

I didn't include Improved Invisibility or Blink, since that would require unreasonable assumptions about the opponent.*


----------



## Jairami

*Warrior Priest Smackdown*
Originally posted by jeffhartsell

I'll cheat and post one with spells that only last 15 hours. However, this is quite the munchkin considering the 15 hours is plenty long to clear out a dungeon. Assuming no elemental defenses, I'll also assume I'm fighting evil.
Human Cleric14/Contemplative1

Domains: Glory, Good, War

Stats: Str 13+1 (book), Dex 13, Con 11, Int 11 Wis 16+3 (levels), Cha 14

Equipment
+1 keen holy/shock/flaming scythe 72318
+5 mithral plate 35500
Large Animated Shield +5 49170
Manual of gainful exercise +1 27500
Boots of Speed 8000
= 192488

Feats:
empower spell, improved crit, weapon focus, quicken, dodge, power attack, martial(scythe)

Spells: 
Polymorphed into Fire Giant (permanent)
3x empowered bull's strength 15th CL (15 hours) (7th)
Greater Magic weapon 15th CL (15 hours) (3rd)

Attack:
Str 31 +8 (bull) +1 (book) = 40 +15
BAB +15 (divine power 15th CL) (7th)
+5 luck (quickened divine favor 15th CL) (5th)
+5 (greater magic weapon-15th CL) (3th)
+1 focus
-3 power attack
= +38

Damage:
Huge Scythe 2d6 +7
Str + 2-handed +15+7= +22
Magic +10 (GMW & DF)
+3 power attack
+14 (4d6 holy/flame/shock)
+18.9 (critical)
=74.9

Holy Sword (double damage against evil)
4d6 +14
+44
+20
+6
+0 (no other magical effects)
+36.9
=120.9

Base AC 10
Size -1
Natural armor +8 (polymorph)
Dexterity -1
Haste +4 (boots)
dodge +1
Mithral Plate +5 +13
Large Animated Shield +5 +7
+4 deflection (holy aura)
Total AC: 45

Round 1:
Quickened Divine Power (8th)
Haste
Holy Aura (8th)
Round 2:
Quickened Divine Favor (5th)
Partial Attack/Full Attack
Round 3:
Partial Holy Sword (5th)/Full Attack
Rounds 4-7
Partial Attack/Full Attack

23 attacks only miss on a 1:
Round 2: 4 * 74.9 * .95 = 284.62 
Rounds 3-7 : 19 * 120.9 * .95 = 2182.245 (holy sword)
Average total damage: 2466.865

Score = 2466.865 - 7(100)*.05 = 2431.865


----------



## Jairami

*A Nearly Irresistible Wizard*
Originally posted by Caliban

a wizard who's spells are actually difficult to resist, with 1st level spells having a save DC of 35 by the time your 20th level. It's all legal, but you have to be using the Forgotten Realms Guidelines: 

-Take a Sun Elf from the Forgotten Realms (Stat mods: +2 Int, -2 Con) 

-Put an 18 in Intelligence. (If using 32 point ability buy, you can put your stats at: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10) 

-Make him a Wizard, and take Spellcasting Prodigy as his first level feat. Spellcasting prodigy gives you an effective +2 to your spellcasting attribute. This affects bonus spells, Saving Throw DC's. 

-At first level your Wizard has an effective 22 Int, +6 to all his Saving Throw DC's (DC 17 for a 1st level spell!), and 2 bonus 1st level spells. 

-If he's a general wizard, he can cast 3 first level spells, if he's a specialist he can cast 4 first level spells per day. 

-At 3rd level you gain your 2nd level spell, and you can cast 3 a day (22 Int = 2 bonus 2nd level spells) if you are a regular wizard, 4 if you are a specialist. 

-You gain a feat at 3rd level, take Spell Focus on your primary school Ill, or Enchantment are popular choices). You now have a +8 on Save DC's for spells of that school. (DC 19 for 1st level spells, DC 20 for 2nd level spells) 

-At 4th level, increase your Int to 21 (23 effective) 

-At 6th level you gain another feat, take Greater Spell Focus. Now spells of that school have a +10 to save DC's. (DC 21 for 1st level spells, DC 22 for 2nd, DC 23 for 3rd) 

-At 8th level, increase your Int to 22 (24 effective.) This increases you DC bonus by +1, giving you a +11 to save DC's for your chosen school of magic, and a +7 to spells of other schools. 

-9th level, you gain another feat, take Spell focus for another school of magic (you need this to qualify for the Archmage Prestige class). 

-This gives you +11 to save DC's for your primary school, +9 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +7 to save DC's for spells of any other school. 

-12th level. Increase your Int again, giving you a 23 (25 effective). You also gain a feat, take Skill Focus (Spellcraft) so that you now meet the feat requirements for the Archmage prestige class. 

-By this time you have also gained 2 bonus feats from your wizard class, make one of them the Craft Wondrous Items feat. At 12th level you can then craft a Headband of Intellect +6 (which will cost you about 36,000 gp and 1,440 XP). This will raise your Int to 29 (31 effective), increasing your bonus spells and increasing your save DC modifier by 3. 

This gives you +14 to save DC's for your primary school, +12 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +10 to save DC's for spells of any other school. 

-At 13th level you gain your 7th level spells, and should qualify for the Archmage Prestige class (found in the Forgotten Realms guidelines). 

-At 14th level take your first level of Archmage, making a 13 wizard/1 archmage. Take Spell Power +1 as your first High Arcana ability. This costs you a 5th level spell, and increases the save DC's of all your spells by +1, and gives you +1 on caster level checks to bypass Spell Resistance. 

This gives you +15 to save DC's for your primary school, +13 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +11 to save DC's for spells of any other school. 

-At 15th level you gain another feat, take Spell Penetration, giving you +2 on caster level checks. Take another level of Archmage and gain another High Arcana. Take Spell Power +2, which will cost you a 7th level spell and give you +2 to Save DC's and caster level checks to overcome Spell Resistance. 

This gives you +17 to save DC's for your primary school, +15 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +13 to save DC's for spells of any other school. You also have a +5 bonus on caster level checks to overcome spell resistance. 

-At 16th level you can take either a level of Archmage or a level of Wizard, whichever your prefer. You also get to increase you Intelligence by one, giving you a base 24 Int, 30 with the Headband of Intellect, and effective 32 Int because of the spellcasting prodigy feat. 

This gives you +18 to save DC's for your primary school, +16 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +14 to save DC's for spells of any other school. You also have a +5 bonus on caster level checks to overcome spell resistance. 

-At level 17 you gain your 9th level spells. Take another level of Archmage and select Spell Power +3 as your High Arcana ability. This costs you a 9th level spell slot, but you got a bonus 9th level spell when you Int reached 28. 

This gives you +21 to save DC's for your primary school, +19 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +17 to save DC's for spells of any other school. You also have a +8 bonus on caster level checks to overcome spell resistance. 

-At level 18 you gain another feat, spend it on Greater Spell Penetration, which will give you a total of +10 on your caster level checks to overcome spell resistance. 

Assuming that you have the Wish spell at this point, use Scribe Scroll to create a Wish Scroll after you have gained 5,153 XP. Do this two more times, until you have 3 wish scrolls (if you can get Wishes from another source you may be able to skip this step.) 

Once you have the three wish scrolls, wait until you have gained 10,000 XP more than you need for 18th level again, then cast Wish 5 times in a row to increase your Int by +5, giving you giving you a base 29 Int, 35 with the Headband of Intellect, and an effective 37 Int because of the spellcasting prodigy feat. 

This gives you +23 to save DC's for your primary school, +21 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +19 to save DC's for spells of any other school. You also have a +10 bonus on caster level checks to overcome spell resistance. 

At level 20 you can increase your Int one more time, giving you an effect Int of 38. 

This gives you +24 to save DC's for your primary school, +22 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +20 to save DC's for spells of any other school. You also have a +10 bonus on caster level checks to overcome spell resistance. 

You first level spells in your primary school have a save DC of 35, and your 9th level spells of that school have a save DC of 43. 

You also automatically bypass any Spell Resistance of 31 or less. (You rolled 1d20+30 for caster level checks to bypass spell resistance.) 

You also have an incredible number of bonus spells from your high intelligence.


----------



## Jairami

*Another Nearly Irresistible Wizard*
Originally posted by creepy

Okay spent a little time modifying the wizard posted by Caliban to represent the dark path taken by power hungry mages  Thanks to Caliban for the work he did on this!
I don't have any of my books with me so I could have easily made some mistakes. Just let me know and I can fix them.
Another nearly irresistible Wizard. 
Creepy
a wizard who's spells are actually difficult to resist, with 1st level spells having a save DC of 40 by the time your 20th level. It's all legal, but you have to be using the Forgotten Realms Guidelines: 
-Take a Human from the Forgotten Realms (Region: Thay)
-Put an 18 in Intelligence. (If using 32 point ability buy, you can put your stats at: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 10) 
-Make him a Specialist Wizard(Illusion, Necromancy or Enchantment), and take Spellcasting Prodigy as his first level feat. Spellcasting prodigy gives you an effective +2 to your spellcasting attribute. This affects bonus spells, Saving Throw DC's. 
-As your bonus feat for being a human take Tattoo focus(Gives you an effective +1 to the DC and caster level of spells cast from your specialty school.)
-At first level your Wizard has an effective 20 Int, +5 to all his Saving Throw DC's, +1 for tattoo focus (DC 17 for a 1st level spell!), and 2 bonus 1st level spells. 
-He can cast 4 first level spells per day. 
-At 3rd level you gain your 2nd level spell, and you can cast 3 a day (22 Int = 2 bonus 2nd level spells) 
-At 3rd level take the Shadow Weave Magic Feat(+1 to the DC of all Enchantment, Illusion, and Necromancy Spells)You now have a +7 on Save DC’s for spells of your school.
-At 4th level, increase your Int to 19 (21 effective) 
-At 5th level you can choose any of the metamagic(don’t’ pick any shadowweave metamagic feats) or item creation feats
-At 6th level you can take a level of Shadow Adept and will gain 3 feats Tenacious Magic, Pernicious Magic, Insidious Magic
-You gain a feat at 6th level, take Spell Focus on your primary school. You now have a +9 on Save DC's for spells of that school. (DC 20 for 1st level spells, DC 21 for 2nd level spells) 
-At 7th level you can Take a level of Red Wizard of Thay(+1 to Spell DC)You now have a +10 on save DC’s for your school
-At 8th level, increase your Int to 20 (22 effective.) This increases you DC bonus by +1, giving you a +11 to save DC's for your chosen school of magic, and a +5 to spells of other schools. (+7 to spells of Enchantment, Necromancy or Illusion if they are not your primary) 
-At 9th level you gain another feat, take Spell Focus. Now spells of that school have a +12 to save DC's. (DC 23 for 1st level spells, DC 24 for 2nd, DC 25 for 3rd) 
-At 9th level you also gain another point of spell power for being a Red Wizard(+1 more to all DC’s from your school)You now have a +13 on save DC’s for your school
-At 11th level you gain another point of spell power for being a Red Wizard (+1 more to all DC’s from your school) You now have a +14 on save DC’s for your school.
-12th level, you gain another feat, take Spell focus for another school of magic (you need this to qualify for the Archmage Prestige class). I would suggest taking Illusion, Enchantment, or Necromancy depending on what you already have and what you have given up.
-This gives you +14 to save DC's for your primary school, +9 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +7 to save DC's for spells of Necromancy, Illusion, Enchantment if you haven’t chosen them as your focus schools. You have a +5 for any other school. 
-12th level. Increase your Int again, giving you a 21 (23 effective). 
-By this time you have also gained 2 bonus feats from your wizard class, make one of them the Craft Wondrous Items feat. At 12th level you can then craft a Headband of Intellect +6 (which will cost you about 36,000 gp and 1,440 XP). This will raise your Int to 27 (29 effective), increasing your bonus spells and increasing your save DC modifier by 3. 
This gives you +17 to save DC's for your primary school, +12 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +10 to save DC's for spells of Necromancy, Illusion, Enchantment if you haven’t chosen them as your focus schools. You have a +8 for any other school. 


-At 13th level you gain another point of spell power for being a Red Wizard (+1 more to all DC’s from your school) You now have a +18 on save DC’s for your school.
-At 15th you gain a feat, take Skill Focus (Spellcraft) so that you now meet the feat requirements for the Archmage prestige class. 
-At 16th level you gain another point of spell power for being a Red Wizard (+1 more to all DC’s from your school) You now have a +19 on save DC’s for your school.
-At 16th level Increase your Int again, giving you a 22 (24 effective).(With the headband 28 (30 effective))This adds one to all your DC’s giving you a +20 on save DC’s for your school
-At 17th level take your first level of Archmage, making a 5 specialist wizard/1 Shadow Adept/10 Red Wizard/1 archmage. Take Spell Power +1 as your first High Arcana ability. This costs you a 5th level spell, and increases the save DC's of all your spells by +1, and gives you +1 on caster level checks to bypass Spell Resistance. 
This gives you +21 to save DC's for your primary school, +14 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +12 to save DC's for spells of Necromancy, Illusion, Enchantment if you haven’t chosen them as your focus schools. You have a +10 for any other school. 

-18th level you gain another feat, take Spell Penetration, giving you +2 on caster level checks. 
-18th level Take another level of Archmage and gain another High Arcana. Take Spell Power +2, which will cost you a 7th level spell and give you +2 to Save DC's and caster level checks to overcome Spell Resistance. 
This gives you +23 to save DC's for your primary school, +16 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +14 to save DC's for spells of Necromancy, Illusion, Enchantment if you haven’t chosen them as your focus schools. You have a +12 for any other school. 
-At level 19 Take another level of Archmage and select Spell Power +3 as your High Arcana ability. This costs you a 9th level spell slot, but you got a bonus 9th level spell when you Int reached 28. 
This gives you +26 to save DC's for your primary school, +19 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +17 to save DC's for spells of Necromancy, Illusion, Enchantment if you haven’t chosen them as your focus schools. You have a +15 for any other school.

At 20th level Increase your Int again, giving you a 23 (25 effective).(With the headband 29 (31 effective))This adds one to all your DC’s giving you a +20 on save DC’s for your school
-Level 20 take a level of archmage or shadow adept, it’s your call 

Assuming that you have the Wish spell at this point, use Scribe Scroll to create a Wish Scroll after you have gained 5,153 XP. Do this two more times, until you have 3 wish scrolls (if you can get Wishes from another source you may be able to skip this step.) Once you have the three wish scrolls, wait until you have gained 10,000 XP more than you need for 20th level again, then cast Wish 5 times in a row to increase your Int by +5, giving you giving you a base 28 Int, 34 with the Headband of Intellect, and an effective 36 Int because of the spellcasting prodigy feat. 

This gives you +29 to save DC's for your primary school, +22 to save DC's of your secondary school, and +20 to save DC's for spells of Necromancy, Illusion, Enchantment if you haven’t chosen them as your focus schools. You have a +18 for any other school. This translates to the following DC’s
1st 40
2nd 41
3rd 42
4th 43
5th 44
6th 45
7th 46
8th 47
9th 48


----------



## Jairami

*Cast Ultima in D&D 3e –with a lot of planning*
Originally posted by Psifon

Here is a simple Arcane Smackdown that is easily achieved by a CL16 character:
Take the following base character: Wizard 13/Arcmage3
Base Int: 18, + 4 for stat level bonuses = Int: 22 
Feats: Craft Wonderous Item
Scribe Scroll (given)
Spell Focus: Evocation
Silent Spell

Skills: Max out Scry and Move Silently

Craft a Headband of intellect +6 (worn at all times)

With your archmage class take the Energy Substitution Arcane Lore (I forget the official name). This uses your 8th level slot, but this is won back with the headband above. Note, this ability is optional, but it adds style. 
Using Energy Substitution, make the following scroll to keep handy at all times:
Silent Delayed Blast Fireball x2
Silent Delayed Blast Coldball x2
Silent Delayed Blast Ligtningball x2
Silent Delayed Blast Sonicball x2
Silent Delayed Blast Acidball x2

So here is the smackdown:

Surprise Round: Teleport Home

Spend 1-5 days observing the subject through a Greater Scrying spell to note his patterns, especially when he sleeps/rests. Once this is established, do the following

Cast contingency that “I teleport home the next time that I cast a Cone of Cold spell”

Greater Scrying in on the subject.
Cast Improved Invisibility, haste, fly, non-detection and any other defenses/buffs you want to pad yourself with.
Teleport in, flying, moving silently. If necessary, cast a silent advanced illusion to create cover for the beads that will soon be accumulating from the spells you are about to cast.

Round 1 cast two spells off the scroll, with a 5 round delay
Round 2 cast two spells off the scroll, with a 4 round delay
Round 3 cast two spells off the scroll, with a 3 round delay
Round 4 cast two spells off the scroll, with a 2 round delay
Round 5 cast two spells off the scroll, with a 1 round delay
Round 6 cast one more silent Delayed Blast Fireball and a silent Cone of Cold

Upon casting the Silent Cone of Cold, you automatically teleport home.

You then sit down in front of your scrying mirror, pour yourself a snifter of brandy, and survey the crater you have created by the 176d8 elemental ball damage and 15d6 of cone of cold damage, for a total of 844 points of damage on average before saving throws. 

Note that if the target is sleeping he gets a –5 dexterity bonus for being “helpless” and having an effective dex of 0

It is not necessary to take the levels of archmage, but it adds pizzazz to inflict the varying damage types.

This is not an unbeatable attack, it can be easily countered with a Mordenkainen’s Private Sanctum among other spells, but you have to admit, it rocks!

One may argue that this is not a “real” arcane smackdown, because it does not take place in the first 1-2 rounds of combat. I disagree. The real power of the wizard class is their ability to determine the time and conditions of a combat. THAT is what an arcane smackdown should be about, not just how gross a character you can create (although that’s fun too).

_Editor’s Note: This meets the qualifications for a smackdown, it exceeds 200 points of damage in a round (even if it entails a lot of preparation, all the damage takes place in one round), it is spectacular, it is entertaining to read, it is legal by the rules of the game, and it required great imagination, creativity, and investment of time to share with the community.

Therefore, it is indeed a smackdown.

--Forgive me if I have a somewhat glowing definition of this boards version of the word Smackdown. I think they are great fun._


----------



## Jairami

*The Endless Horde*
Originally posted by Aloïsius

These are not "200" damage smack, but, they are indeed fun.
The endless horde.
How many time have you fight the lich/demon/evil necromancer in the last room of this creepy dungeon ? How many time has this monster abused the fact that you were out of spell/hit point/charge ? Thanks to Magic Of Faerun, there is a way of having a vengeance. (using the traditional 16th spellcaster)
1)You need a wizard, or wizard-like PrC (Red Wizard, Shadow adept, Incantatrix...)
2)You need the 6th level spell Energy Transformation Field
3)You need Summon Monster 8
4)You need the attune gem feat

Attune your Gem with Energy Transformation Field, linked to Summon Monster 8 : 1d3 Celestial elephant. The triggering condition will be "when the Gem comes within 5 ft of the enemy". This one will loose all its spell ability, spell-like ability and supernatural ability, and most of its magic items will become useless. But the fun is that every attempt of using such capacity will instead summon 1d3 celestial elephant, who will likely charge, and smite the vile creature. Smite is a supernatural ability, and won't work, but will cause 1d3 new celestial elephant to be summoned the next round. The field is a 40 feet radius spread, so it will eventually fill the room. All you have to do is to cast from outside of the spread a spell like forcecage or wall of force, to be sure your enemy will not escape. Then watch your enemy trampled to death.


----------



## Jairami

*The Right Form*
Originally posted by Aloïsius

That's a 12 level character(human)
Wiz 1 Dodge Mobility
Wiz 2 
Wiz 3 Combat Casting
Wiz 4 
Wiz 5 Extend spell
Wiz 6 Endurance
Wiz 7
Wiz 8
Spelldancer 1 Persistent spell
Spelldancer 2
Spelldancer 3
Spelldancer 4 (any feat you want)

Each morning, spelldance for 4 round, and cast a persistent Fiend Form, choosing the Erinyes. For the remaining of the day, you will be immune to poison and fire, cold and acid resistance 20, able to see in darkness, even magical, able to communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet. Plus, you will have DR 10/+1, fly 50, SR 12, will be able to cast animate dead, charm monster, desecrate, invisibility, magic circle against good, major image, polymorph self, produce flame, see invisibility, suggestion, unholy blight and teleport without error AT WILL . Add charm person(any humanoid within 60 feet, save DC 18) summon baatezu and tongues (permanent)...
Good, no ? (I mean Evil, this is the spell descriptor). 
For even more fun : a level 16 character (quiet the same as above...but...)
wiz 1 Dodge, Mobility
wiz 2
wiz 3 Combat casting
wiz 4
wiz 5 Energy substitution 
elemental savant (air) 1 extend spell
elemental savant (air) 2
elemental savant (air) 3
elemental savant (air) 4 persistent spell
elemental savant (air) 5
elemental savant (air) 6
elemental savant (air) 7 endurance
elemental savant (air) 8
elemental savant (air) 9
elemental savant (air) 10 (any feat you want)
spelldancer 1

Same benefit as above, plus Fly 100 perfect, immunity to lightning, sleep, paralysis, stunning, critical hits or flanking...You take double damage from acid, but will absorb the 20 first... Continue as a spelldancer, to gain Evasion as soon as possible.


----------



## Jairami

*Excerpts from Mr. Ginsu*
Originally posted by Henry? Saved from destruction by Roland

It's only an extract of this thread, however.
And this thread was made "before" the "S&F errata", so the crit. range'll be worse.
Mr. Ginsu could be found in the "Sword and Fist created a Death Machine" thread. Now it's deleted.
Henry:
"Mr. Ginsu" is: 
A hypothetical Fighter/Weaponmaster (10/10) with using a pair of +4 Vorpal Keen Bladed Gauntlets, and the feats Ambidexterity, TWF, ITWF, Weapon Focus (Bladed Gauntlets), Specialization (Bladed Gauntlets), Improved Critical, Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Expertise, Dodge, Mobility, and Spring Attack. 
This would give him a minimum of 6 attacks around, and a crit range of 7-20 on the Bladed Gauntlets. 
If opponents ever surround him, he can do a Great Cleave/Whirlwind combo with an extra 2 attacks from the ITWF. With the vorpal gauntlets he theoretically has around a 90% chance of killing 8 Solars if they ever surround him. 

Actually, Mr. Ginsu only used one Bladed Gauntlet. I thought that people would think it incredibly ridiculous if I made a character with 2 +4 Vorpal, Keen Bladed Gauntlets. If I had made him use two weapons, I would have made him a Fighter 10/Weapons Master 9/Ranger 1. 
Mr. Ginsu also used the Quickened Haste/ki Whirlwind combo to get 2 Whirlwinds a round. His chance to kill the 8 Solars was well over 90%, even though no one ever did a full calculation. 

If opponents ever surround him, he can do a Great Cleave/Whirlwind combo with an extra 2 attacks from the ITWF. With the vorpal gauntlets he theoretically has around a 90% chance of killing 8 Solars if they ever surround him. [/B][/QUOTE] 
IIRC, whirlwind is a full attack which only allows one attack at highest bab. AFAIK, you shouldn't get any other offhand attacks. 

Whirlwind is a full round attack, for your primary hand. If you have ITWF, you still get your offhand attacks. It was a Sage Advice question. 
It's just gets worse and worse every time you ask them about that combo... 
keen weapons can be slashing or piercing weapons.


----------



## Jairami

*Iaijutsu Smackdown*
Originally posted by Furious Puffin

Hopefully this will work, as Enboards is acting kinda weird, saying that my I.P address was banned and then displaying it - as full stop.
This is a smackdown build around the Iaijutsu Focus skills and the Iaijutsu Master Prestige class from OA. For those who are no aware, the Iaijutsu Focus is a charisma based skill that allows you to do lots of extra damage (dependant on a skill check) if you a) catch your enemy flat-footed and b) and attack immediately after drawing a weapon

The character 4 samurai/ 1 fighter/ 1 ranger/ 10 Iaijutsu Master

Stats: 18 in dexterity and charisma. Everything else can be assumed to be 10, putting your bonus points into Charisma

Skills: 19 ranks of Iaijutsu Focus

Magic: Armour of Command from DotF for a charisma of 26
A ring of +10 to Iaijutsu Focus (Use the item creation rules in the DMG)
Boots of speed

Regular equipment: 2 Katanas and one wakizashi

Feats: (Only those in addition to class granted ones) - Fill up the rest with whatever else

Weapon Focus: Katana (Entry into Iaijutsu Master)
Weapon Prof: Katana
Quick Draw
Power Attack - Iaijutsu (OA)
Skills focus (Iaijutsu Focus)
Improved Initiative
Expert tactician
Imp two weapon fighting

The plan:

Confront your target and get within 5 feet of him, after activating boots of speed. Insult his mother - or whatever seems necessary and initiate combat. The 10th level Iaijutsu Master ability "Strike with no thought" to get a free surprise round. Resolve all attacks, win initiative (Initiative bonus of 16, and if your DM was stupid enough to let you Faerun stuff you could pull +20) and resolve all attacks again. Every round drop your weapon (free action) and quick draw a new one (free action) and use Iaijutsu Focus for extra damage. Your average skill roll will grant +9d6 and a further +1d6 from Power Attack - Iaijutsu (OA feat) and then a further +8 to every dice from the Iaijutsu Master for an almighty 125 damage average per strike before all other bonuses

Also, due to the Iaijutsu Master special ability "I don't have my copy of OA handy and will look it up later"  , you can make two attacks with a Katana and still move - this implies that a double Katana attack is a partial action.

Opening (surprise) round

Katana attack/ Exp tact. attack/Haste Katana attack/ Exp tact. Attack

First round

Full Katana attack+ dual wakizashi attack/ Exp tact attack/Haste Katana attack/ Exp tact. Attack

Therefore over the course of the two rounds you have made a huge 20 attacks for an average 2500 points of damage if all attacks hit. Adding weapon damage you end up with 2610 points of damage, before the other guy has reacted.  

The smack is unfortunately slightly conditional on that fact that nether party surprises the other (to allow you to get your surprise round) and one of the magic items in not official. Removing the ring drops the damage by 2d6+16 per attack and shaves of 410 damage from the combo, leaving it with 2200 damage. Any further charisma boosts add +20 damage per +2 to charisma.


----------



## Jairami

*Pudding Smack!  --Yes, pudding.*
Originally posted by Ziggy

This is a smacked monster that will probably challenge most of those sultans of smack:
(BTW - If someone have questions regarding the legality of this monster - please tell me)

The CR12 smackdown monster is a:

half-celestial, half-dragon (gold), axiomatic black pudding !

It is immune to:

- acid (half-celestial)
- cold (half-celestial)
- electricity (half-celestial)
- fire (half-dragon)

It has sonic resistance 15 (axiomatic) and Spell resistance 20 (axiomatic). [Note: If you increase the HD of the pudding slightly to 13, it will get sonic resistance 20 and SR 25. This will not change CR]

It is also immune to mind-influencing effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, and polymorping [Note: Some of these might disappear when it gets Intelligent, it is AFAIK not covered by the rules]

It has wings and can fly, and breathe a 6D10 (DC20) cone of fire (1/day). It has bite and 2 claws, each doing 2D6 (2D4 claw) + 9 + 2D6 acid damage. And it will destroy weapons and armor with acid. It's also reasonably intelligent (INT 5, WIS 5). 

But the real killer is the black puddings immunity to weapons, if it is damaged by any weapon it will instead split into two identical creatures, each with half the original's hit points, but with all special abilities. 

It's going to be a bitch to damage, only a few spells work on it (e.g. force and death), and those must beat SR. And it doesn't matter how much melee damage you do, its only going to split it into two monsters. 

If you want to be nasty you could slap a Beast of Xvim onto it, then it will be CR13, but can feed on humanoids to increase HD. Let one out in a farming community, and watch it split and grow, split and grow .....

.Ziggy


----------



## Jairami

Please remember that no smack is perfect on it's first try and if you'll do a search for the original thread of the smack, you'll probably find that your concerns have been posted and addressed in the thread.  Unfortunately for my own sanity's sake and for the preservation of the brevity of this archive, I cannot post every question and correction for every post.

Conversely, if an author wants to use the board's private message thing to send me additions or corrections to one of their posts, it is your post and I will do my best to alter it as you like as soon as possible.

Thank you, and let the smacks continue!

Submissions now open, smack away.


----------



## Carpe DM

*(settles in, rolls up shirtsleeves)*

Howdy, folks.

Had an interesting move happen in a game the other night.

Githyanki Gladiator / Psywar.  He bluffed as his move equivalent, then used Deep Impact to negate armor.

Darn near stripped an uberbuffed AC character down to a 10 AC.

Then, of course, he pulled a full power attack.

Ow ow ow...

best,

Carpe


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Mr. Ginsu: Revisited*



			
				Jairami said:
			
		

> *With the vorpal gauntlets he theoretically has around a 90% chance of killing 8 Solars if they ever surround him.*




With the permission of secretary Jairami, I humbly submit a solution to this long-unanswered problem: 99.37%.

Conditions:
Ftr10/Weapon Master10
Attack bonus +33 (easily obtainable)
Great Cleave
Improved Critical (bladed gauntlet)
A single pre-errata _+4 keen vorpal bladed gauntlet_
Two Whirlwind Attacks via a _hasted_ _ki whirlwind_

If the post-errata bladed gauntlets are used, the chance to kill all 8 drops to 51.34%; if a _keen vorpal scimitar_ and Improved Critical (scimitar) are used instead, the chance becomes 89.91%.


----------



## Elric

*Wow!*

I hadn't seen some of these smacks before- they're amazing.  I especially like the pudding smack.  The Iajitsu smacks were also ridiculous- 2500 damage!  I don't have OA, but I assume that it is much more balanced at low levels...

One way to enhance the pudding smack would be to make it Psionic- this would allow it the use of your choice of half a dozen level 9 Psionic powers at will.  The only downside is the increase in CR (+3 for creatures of 8-15 HD.  I would suggest powers like True Telekinesis, Temporal Velocity, Dissolution, True Metabolism, Microcosm... 

If you are using the Psionics handbook you can add Skin of the Hero to enhance some of these smacks.  A Coup de Grace weapon is also nice combined with True Strike.

I created the "Death Machine" smackdown and Henry gave him his ultimate name, Mr. Ginsu.  CRGreathouse- I'm impressed that you could calculate that.  Can you calculate the chance of killing all of the Solars if you use two Scimitars (just assume that you never miss except on a 1, which only takes a  Brilliant Aura) but only get one Whirlwind Attack?  Errata on Weaponmaster got rid of the double-Whirlwind ability, so you would only get a Whirlwind attack and a full attack (6 more individual attacks).   

Keep up the good work!  Nothing like seeing level 16 PCs able to take out the CR 16 1100 HP Kraken in one round...


----------



## CRGreathouse

Elric - it took me hours of calculation, with pencil, paper, a calculator, and my computer.  I'll try to calculate it with one Whirlwind & TWF, but it'll take me a while.

One Whirlwind, no TWF:
Threat/Chance to kill all 8
7-20/87.87%
10-20/55.06%
13-20/16.32%


----------



## Jairami

*Re: Mr. Ginsu: Revisited*



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> With the permission of secretary Jairami, . . . *




No need to ask me, I'm just the secretary.    Any and all hard work that people want to submit, discuss, and clarify is just more fun for everybody.

::chuckles to himself::  ...CRG asked *me* for permission...  Heh...


----------



## Gilrion

*Ranger Smackdown?*

Great job, guys. These are a lot of fun to read.

I wonder... The Ranger class is pretty much thought of as underpowered (and I agree, too!) would it be possible to get a pure PHB Ranger into the Smackdown Club? I don't see it... but you're the experts  Cheers!


----------



## Hypersmurf

Can someone fill me in on the rules?  Limits on attributes, level, resource values?  What AC opponents are assumed to be for calculating average damage, etc?

-Hyp.


----------



## reapersaurus

*Re: Ranger Smackdown?*



			
				Gilrion said:
			
		

> *Would it be possible to get a pure PHB Ranger into the Smackdown Club? I don't see it... but you're the experts  Cheers! *



I believe it could be easily done with the Polymorph Self and a good form. 
Troll or Annis Hag or some such...?


----------



## Hypersmurf

*Re: Re: Ranger Smackdown?*



> *I believe it could be easily done with the Polymorph Self and a good form.
> Troll or Annis Hag or some such...? *




Of course, except against a favoured enemy, anything you come up with could probably be done identically-but-_better_ by a Ftr4/Wiz16.

For the first 16 rounds, anyway.

-Hyp.


----------



## CRGreathouse

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *Can someone fill me in on the rules?  Limits on attributes, level, resource values?  What AC opponents are assumed to be for calculating average damage, etc?*




There really aren't any.  The general rule of thumb is 200 gross points of damage - before you check to see it they hit.  If the attack bonus is too low, people laugh at you and throw objects.

See the "Jack the Knife" thread for my attempt to change this.


----------



## reapersaurus

*Re: Re: Re: Ranger Smackdown?*



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *Of course, except against a favoured enemy, anything you come up with could probably be done identically-but-better by a Ftr4/Wiz16. *



You are probably right, but you never mentioned the criteria of the ranger having a BETTER Smack than a wizard/fighter.


----------



## Hypersmurf

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Ranger Smackdown?*



> *You are probably right, but you never mentioned the criteria of the ranger having a BETTER Smack than a wizard/fighter.   *




Hey, don't look at me - Ranger wasn't my idea 

-Hyp.


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

I present to you:
The Spell-Storing Smackdown OR
"Thanks for the hit points."

Max out a wizard for dagger throwing,  and then utilize spell-storing daggers with metamagicked Vampiric Touches.


Halfling Wiz 16

Str 8+3d4(TT) = ~15
Dex 20+4(levels)+3d4(TT) = ~31
Con 10
Int 13+6 = 19
Wis 8
Cha 8

HP ~40

BAB: +8/+3

Feats:
Scribe Scroll
Maximize Spell
Craft Magic Arms and Armor
Weapon Focus: Dagger
Rapid Shot
Improved Rapid Shot [Non-Core, Optional](Dragon 275, no penalties for rapid shot)
Empower Spell
Far Shot
Point Blank Shot

Equipment:
6x Dagger +1, Spell Storing, Returning 
Headband of Intellect +6

Spells:
Maximized Empowered Vampiric Touch, Stored in each dagger
Haste, Running
Empowered Tenser's Transformation, Running


Hp: ~40+(1.5*16d6)= ~124
BAB: +16/+11/+6/+1

Now for the Attack Sequence:
At range of <20 ft:
Dagger +1 Spell Storing, Returning +30/+30(Rapid Shot)/+30(Haste)/+25/+20/+15
W/OUT IRS: +28/+28/+28/+23/+18/+13

Damage per attack: 1d4+4+(60+5d6)

Max Potential Damage: 498 hp
Max Potential Temporary hp gained: 90 hp
Avg. Damage AC 20: 461.3 hp
Avg. Damage AC 25: 419.0 hp
Avg. Damage AC 30: 355.5 hp

EDIT: Missed Halfling Thrown weapon bonus and bonus for size small in attack sequence. Avg. Damage calculations are still slightly inaccurate.
EDIT: Changed range to <20 ft. Temporary hp don't stack: reduced max temporary hp to 90. What's the source for that? Or is it just the "bonuses from the same source don't stack" rule that's in effect?
EDIT: Imp. Rpid Shot is non-core: denoted as optional. Added attack routines w/out IRS.


----------



## Urbanmech

One small problem with the vampiric touch smackdown is that temporary hp don't stack.  So you would max out with 72 hp from a well rolled maximized, empowered vampiric touch.  You should still dish out an average of 60 hp from each maxamized empowered vampiric touch that hits.


----------



## CRGreathouse

I'm not sure about temp hit points, but I'm sure you want to change the range from 20 feet (-2 range penalty wit Far Shot) to less than 20 feet (no penalty with Far Shot).  (PH page 97)


----------



## reapersaurus

Sir Hawkeye said:
			
		

> *I present to you:
> The Spell-Storing Smackdown OR
> "Thanks for the hit points." *



Couple comments on this Smack:

You used Improved Rapid Shot (non-core) feat. I think this is commonly frowned upon by others.

To sum up the Smack - it takes a minimum of 6 7th level spells (2 days worth of the wizard's spells), one 8th level spell, and 140,000 g.p.'s (6 +3 weapons at 18,000 a pop + 32,000 for the headband), to do that damage for ONE ROUND?

Compare that to 6 Chain Lightning spells alone (6th level, even), which could do 6 x (16d6 + 16 (8d6))  = 3024 damage.

And can't the Spell Storing weapon enchantment only store 3rd level spells?
I don't know on this, but.... would the Empowered, Maximized Vampiric Touch would STILL be considered 1 3rd level spell?


----------



## CRGreathouse

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Compare that to 6 Chain Lightning spells alone (6th level, even), which could do 6 x (16d6 + 16 (8d6))  = 3024 damage.
> 
> And can't the Spell Storing weapon enchantment only store 3rd level spells?
> I don't know on this, but.... would the Empowered, Maximized Vampiric Touch would STILL be considered 1 3rd level spell? *




1. 6 _chain lightnings_ are a bad comparison - they take 6 rounds to use (or 3.5 with _haste_).
2. No, an Empowered, Maximized Vampiric Touch would not be able to be stored in a spell storing weapon.


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

Maximize Spell: "A maximized spell uses up a spell _slot_ three levels higher than the spell's _actual level_" 

Heighten Spell: "Unlike other metamagic feats, Heighten Spell _actually increases the level_ of the spell it modifies."

Spell Storing: "allows a spellcaster to store a single targeted spell of up to 3rd level..."

Emphasis mine in all cases. However, I think it is clear that an empowered, maximized vampiric touch is considered a 3rd-level spell for the purposes of spell-storing. This is one of the rare cases where counting as a lower level spell is beneficial. 

Point 2: Improved Rapid shot is unneccessary to the Smackdown. I shall denote it as optional.

Point 3: Rapidity in damage dealing is the purpose of the smackdown. It takes 3 days to cast all the Vampiric touches utilized, and only 1 round to use them all (2 w/ the preparatory round of haste/tenser's). There are few 16th level wizards who could cast those 6 chain lightnings you mentioned on the same day.


----------



## Hypersmurf

> *Emphasis mine in all cases. However, I think it is clear that an empowered, maximized vampiric touch is considered a 3rd-level spell for the purposes of spell-storing. This is one of the rare cases where counting as a lower level spell is beneficial. *




So by your logic - a _Wand of Magic Missiles_ that shoots 5 missile volleys has a market price of 6750gp (1st level spell, caster level 9), whereas one that shoots 5 Maximized, Empowered missiles would be worth 8250gp (1st level spell, 11th level caster)?

Average damage of 17 vs 37, for only 30gp more per charge?

-Hyp.

Edit : Formatting


----------



## Darkness

Sir Hawkeye said:
			
		

> *Maximize Spell: "A maximized spell uses up a spell slot three levels higher than the spell's actual level"
> 
> Heighten Spell: "Unlike other metamagic feats, Heighten Spell actually increases the level of the spell it modifies."
> 
> Spell Storing: "allows a spellcaster to store a single targeted spell of up to 3rd level..."
> 
> Emphasis mine in all cases. However, I think it is clear that an empowered, maximized vampiric touch is considered a 3rd-level spell for the purposes of spell-storing. This is one of the rare cases where counting as a lower level spell is beneficial.*



You are reading it wrong; by your logic, you could prepare an empowered, maximized vampiric touch as a 3rd-level spell, for example.


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

In response to hypersmurf:
In theory, yes.

Of course, one requires 3 feats to create, and the other only requires one.


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

Darkness said:
			
		

> *You are reading it wrong; by your logic, you could prepare an empowered, maximized vampiric touch as a 3rd-level spell, for example. *




No, because the descriptions of the feats state that the spell takes up a slot higher than its actual level. That prevents it from being prepared in a 3rd-level spell slot (or cast with a 3rd-level spell slot for sorcerers.)


----------



## Hypersmurf

> *In response to hypersmurf:
> In theory, yes.*




That doesn't bother you?

-Hyp.


----------



## Darkness

Sir Hawkeye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, because the descriptions of the feats state that the spell takes up a slot higher than its actual level. That prevents it from being prepared in a 3rd-level spell slot (or cast with a 3rd-level spell slot for sorcerers.) *



And the same goes for a spell storing weapon. See the point now?


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

As a DM, it bothers me somewhat, and I might house rule that magic item cost is based on spell slot level used. However, in any case, I would consider maximized empowered magic missile to be able to be placed in a wand, despite using a 6th level spell slot. 

As a potential Sultan of Smack, it bothers me not a whit, as it has no bearing on the matter at hand.


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

Darkness said:
			
		

> *And the same goes for a spell storing weapon. See the point now?  *




Spell Storing: "Spell... of upto 3rd level"

Minor Globe of Invulnerability: "Spell effects of up to 3rd level"

Globe of Invulnerability: "4th-level spells and spell-like effects"

I submit that the terms Spell and Spell Effects are used interchangeably (as demonstrated by Minor Globe and Globe) for the purposes of the Globe spells. This makes the terminology of Spell Storing and Minor Globe identical. The description of Heighten Spell specifically states that most metamagic feats do not affect the ability of a spell to penetrate a Minor Globe of Invulnerability. Therefore, I submit that most metamagic feats (excepting only Heighten Spell) do not affect the ability of a spell to be placed in a Spell storing weapon.

!


----------



## Darkness

Sir Hawkeye said:
			
		

> *As a DM, it bothers me somewhat, and I might house rule that magic item cost is based on spell slot level used. However, in any case, I would consider maximized empowered magic missile to be able to be placed in a wand, despite using a 6th level spell slot.*



Got you now! 



> PHB, p. 78:
> *Magic Items and Metamagic Spells:* With the right item creation feat, you can store a metamagic spell in a scroll, potion, or wand. Level limits for potions and wands apply to the spell's higher, metamagic level.



Also, please note that there's no mention of Heighten Spell in this quote - but since what Heighten Spell does to a spell is the exception rather than the rule, this would need to be pointed out in case it was being referred to in this general rule. But it isn't!


----------



## Hypersmurf

He makes a strong case...   Need to look into it some more.

I would point out, though, that _Spell Storing_ is a _melee_ weapon special ability, and that to discharge the spell requires a conscious decision on the part of the _wielder_.

I submit that once it has left your hands, you are no longer _wielding_ the weapon, and you no longer have the "right" to discharge the spell.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf

> *He makes a strong case...   Need to look into it some more.*




"Level limits for potions and wands apply to the spell's higher, metamagic level."

Ah, good.  Thank you, Darkness.  I was getting worried 

Now, he'll point out that it's a special case for potions and wands, and refer to the quote above it that says "In all ways, a meeamagic spell operates at its original level", but at least there's a rules precedent for stored metamagic...

-Hyp.


----------



## Darkness

Sir Hawkeye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Spell Storing: "Spell... of upto 3rd level"
> 
> Minor Globe of Invulnerability: "Spell effects of up to 3rd level"
> 
> Globe of Invulnerability: "4th-level spells and spell-like effects"
> 
> I submit that the terms Spell and Spell Effects are used interchangeably (as demonstrated by Minor Globe and Globe) for the purposes of the Globe spells. This makes the terminology of Spell Storing and Minor Globe identical. ...*



No, it doesn't; why should it? Again: By this kind of logic, a wizard could prepare, say, a quickened fireball in a 3rd-level slot. Which he can't. Thus, what you are proposing is no universal rule, sorry.

Case in point: Do you think you can use a 3rd-level pearl of power to regain a maximized lightning bolt that you've just cast?


----------



## Hypersmurf

> *Again: By this kind of logic, a wizard could prepare, say, a quickened fireball in a 3rd-level slot. Which he can't.*




No, he accepts that.  But he's saying that you're preparing a 3rd level spell in a 7th level slot.

*



			Case in point: Do you think you can use a 3rd-level pearl of power to regain a maximized lightning bolt that you've just cast?
		
Click to expand...


*
Now that, he'd have to answer "Yes", given his arguments to date.

-Hyp.


----------



## Darkness

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *No, he accepts that. But he's saying that you're preparing a 3rd level spell in a 7th level slot.*



I know that he accepts this specific situation (i.e., preparing spells with metamagic feats); it's just that he doesn't see that it's the same for everything else, too. But it _is_ the same nonentheless...


----------



## Hypersmurf

> *I know that he accepts this specific situation (i.e., preparing spells with metamagic feats); it's just that he doesn't see that it's the same for everything else, too.*




Except for purposes of counterspells, save DC, and penetrating Globes?

Hmm.  In the case of an area dispel, would it be treated as 3rd or 7th for determining which spell is hit first, I wonder?

-Hyp.


----------



## Darkness

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *Except for purposes of counterspells, save DC, and penetrating Globes?*



I meant preparing spells, putting spells into items, figuring the price for magical items, and similar situations. Sorry for being too vague.


----------



## reapersaurus

wow.
What a quick discussion of rules- cool.

Regardless of the rules, _I_ just think it's not that effective of Smackdown.
2 days of prep and 140,000 G.P.'s of equipment and 16 levels of spellcaster for a one-round smack ain't too impressive.  

Heck, couldn't a more damaging Smackdown be done by having a 16th level wizard equip 6 1st-level wizard punks with a Wand of Chain Lightning with 1 charge each (3,456 gp's a piece)?


----------



## Hypersmurf

> *Heck, couldn't a more damaging Smackdown be done by having a 16th level wizard equip 6 1st-level wizard punks with a Wand of Chain Lightning with 1 charge each (3,456 gp's a piece)?  *




Hey, now there's an idea - the Rogue Leadership Smackdown.

By the time a Rogue hits 20th level, he could take the Leadership feat nine times.  Since, from the point of acquisition, they gain experience at half the rate of the Rogue, by 20th level, he will have nine cohorts of levels : 14,15,15,15,16,16,17,18,17.  (Assuming a charisma of 20 by 14th level.)

If they're all Sorcerers with _Haste_, that's eighteen _Chain Lightnings_ in one round.

Vwap!  Fry up a city with this puppy...

-Hyp.


----------



## ruleslawyer

Chain lightning cannot be stored in wands.


----------



## Darkness

ruleslawyer said:
			
		

> *Chain lightning cannot be stored in wands. *



He's right; you'd have to use staffs for that...


----------



## FANGO

Aww cmon...

I'm surprised nobody has posted a dragon disciple smackdown, because I've got one that does 160 average damage in a single charge attack, and that's only at 13th level, and also without optimum stuff, and also only ona single attack! (no haste, no full round attack w/wild fighting from 2 levels of tribal protector...)

C'mon, people!

(btw...iaijutsu masters are the ultimate smackdown artists...you can do INSANE things with them...and I think that what's been posted here doesn't even start to exploit the crazy powers they and the rest of OA has (ex: quicker than the eye, flick of the wrist from song and silence can give you super duper damage even after the first round of combat, or if the bad guy surprises you or something))

oh, and I'll post some more details on my dragon disciple later, probably...


----------



## Jairami

If you can make a dragon disciple rival the strength of reapersaurus's avatar of Kord (god of strength), we'd love to see it Fango.


----------



## MeanGenes

*The Hit Point Super Soaker.*

This isn't so much a smackdown but a min/maxing of HP:

Dwarf with 20 con, start lawful good align, switch to neutral good at 3rd level 
Levels (max/avg HP at each level) 
Level 1 paladin, feat toughness, 13/13 HP 
level 2 Ranger 10/5.5 
level 3 cleric, dwarf's toughness +6 HP, 14/10.5 
level 4 barbarian 12/6.5 
level 5 barbarian 12/6.5
level 6 fighter, dragon's toughness +12 taken twice, 34/29.5 
Level 7 fighter, dragon's toughness +12 , 22/17.5 
8-19 fighter with dragon's toughness taken every other level as bonus feat 
8 10/5.5 
9 22/17.5 + 12 dragon toughness feat 
10 10/5.5 
11 22/17.5 
12 10/5.5 + 12 DT 
13 22/17.5 
14 10/5.5 
15 22/17.5 + 12 DT 
16 10/5.5 
17 22/17.5 
18 10/5.5 +12 DT  
19 22/17.5 
20 sorc 4/2.5 get toad familiar 

Maximum HP = 351, avg = 277.5 (let's round up to 278). 

Now let's add in con. 20 at first level + 5 stat increases + 5 inherent (tome) + 6 amulet of health + 4 raging + 2 toad = 42 con. A 42 con gives a con bonus of +16. 16 X 20 levels = 320 HP. 

Max HP = 671, avg HP = 598. 

Now, you can add temporary HP into this like aid spell (1d8), bardic music (2d10), and potion of heroism (2d10).  You can also switch out a level of cleric for a level of psychic warrior and pick up the Verve power for 1 temporary HP for 1 minute.  If someone wants to go ahead and look up every +temporary HP spell and magic item go ahead and add that onto what I have so far.  Does anyone know how to add any more actual HP's though?


----------



## Jairami

Then there's the "Put the Tenser's Transformation in the Spell Storing Ring" addition.

Throw that in there maximized (still technically a 6th level spell) from your 20th level compatriot and add 20d6 temporary hp.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Then theres the broken spell 'Harm' and reduce those HPs to 1d4 technically with a 6th level spell


----------



## Jairami

Now now now, no pitting smack against smack.  

This thread is constructive in nature.  Just in and odd field.


----------



## Darkness

Why start as paladin and then throw away the paladin abilities later? That is, what hp benefit does this gain you?


----------



## orbitalfreak

I think that the level of paladin is for the bonus to saving throws (especially FORT), to qualify for the advanced Toughness-like feats.

The extra +2 to fort allows the character to meet the pre-req's for these feats earlier.

Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## MeanGenes

> I think that the level of paladin is for the bonus to saving throws (especially FORT), to qualify for the advanced Toughness-like feats.
> 
> The extra +2 to fort allows the character to meet the pre-req's for these feats earlier.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong.




Nope, that's right.   In order to get to dragon toughness, you need a Base Fort save of 11.  The fastest way to get there is by multiclassing with all the classes which give +2 fort save in their first level.  Going pal 1/rang 1/cler 1/barb 2/ftr 1 gives you a fort save of 11 at 6th level and allows you to take all dragon toughness feats afterward as fighter bonus feats and regular feats.


----------



## Darkness

Ah - I see now. 

(And the Sultans of Smack are back from page 4, BTW.  )


----------



## Jairami

Wow.  Moderator bump.  Nice to feel appreciated.  

Yeah, yeah, just the secretary, but still.  I contribute too.


----------



## RigaMortus

On the first post there, the Paladin smack down one, you mention that you should obtain "potions of Truestrike"...  Now this is just off the top of my head, so I may be wrong, but...  This isn't possible because 1) Truestrike is a PERSONAL spell only and 2) You are not allowed to make potions with spells who have the PERSONAL range.  This is probably why you do not see Shield potions either.  Just wanted to add that.


----------



## Jairami

Calm down Carpe, I got it this time.  

RigaMortus, that smack was written a long time ago and that particular line has been contested a good deal.  Finally, the sage (or was it monte?  don't matter, keep reading for alternates) clarified that True Strike was indeed a spell you could make a potion out of and Carpe has long suggested that ioun stones or rings of spell storing would be just as effective in storing a true strike or 4 or 6.

Don' worry 'bout it mate.  

It's rather fun to "hear" Carpe's tone everytime this question gets brought up.  But don't worry too much, it's not like the search function works or that you're the only one who has made this observation.

Back to the smack.


----------



## Avatar of the North

I bet you i can get Kord Incarnet's str up by 16 points.
Here's how; Belsameth's Servant tatoo from R&R (pg 198).

It lets you choose a lycanthrope to incorperate into the tatoo, from then on you can assume that form. Choose Werebear for a +16 str. Even better is you can learn control shape skill as a class skill to avoid all the icky unwanted transformation


----------



## Hypersmurf

> *This isn't possible because 1) Truestrike is a PERSONAL spell only and 2) You are not allowed to make potions with spells who have the PERSONAL range.  This is probably why you do not see Shield potions either.  Just wanted to add that. *




Spells with a PERSONAL range like, say, _Alter Self_?

Better let them know for the next DMG errata 

-Hyp.


----------



## reapersaurus

Avatar of the North said:
			
		

> *I bet you i can get Kord Incarnet's str up by 16 points.
> Here's how; Belsameth's Servant tatoo from R&R (pg 198).*



I'll have to try to get a peek at that spell.
Thing is, it's distinctly 3rd party, non-core, and if I included that, I could include the Book of Eldritch Might's spell that grants a +10 inherent bonus to STR.
With that, and this lycanthrope +16??! I could get Ubaar up to around 106 or something STR!


----------



## Jairami

Too bad Relics and Rituals Strength of Kaduum is an enhancement bonus.  Still it was fun giving it to the weretiger monk.  +18 enhancement bonus to STR!  Welcome to high level gaming!


----------



## Number47

No bard smackdown? I should think it would be really, really easy.


----------



## Rashak Mani

Bard Smackdown ?!  I find that hard ...


----------



## CRGreathouse

Are we talking Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment) here?


----------



## Victim

No, we're talking about the Use Magic Device Smackdown, in which a bard pretends he's a 20th level wizard by using lots of scrolls, or staves.


----------



## Darkness

Jairami said:
			
		

> *Wow.  Moderator bump.  Nice to feel appreciated.  *



How _couldn't_ I appreciate you guys' hard work and fiendish imagination? 

Here, have another (back from page 3).


----------



## -Eä-

*[B][I]Barbarian Wizard Smackdown[/I][/B]*

Actually, I'm not sure if this qualifies as a smack, but I'll post what I have, and you can give me feedback on what to improve and what the flaws are.

Note that I assume that the potions are created before the adventure and that the items are so as well.

*Character Dwarf*

Ability Scores:


		Code:
	

Str:	16 +4 (raised) +5 (inherent) (+8 (Tenser’s) +4 (Righteous) +4 (rage) = 41)
Dex:	12
Con:	12 +2 (Dwarf) +6 (item)
Int:	14 +6 (item)
Wis:	12
Cha	10 –2 (Dwarf)


*Speed:* 20 (Dwarf) +10 (Barbarian) (60 with boots)

Barbarian 1: Rage

Wizard 8 (abjurer): Scribe Scroll, +1 Feat

Master Alchemist 10: Brew 9th level potions

Levels: 7 feats

*Feats:* 1. Brew Potions, 2. Magical Artisan: Potions, 3. Skill Focus: Alchemy, 4. Quicken Spell, 5. Maximise Spell, 6. Power Attack, 7. Craft Wondrous Item, 8. Improved Critical: Scythe

Spells:


		Code:
	

0	1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9
4+1	4+1	4+1	4+1	4+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	3+1	2+1
	2	1	1	1	1


*Hit Points:* 12+18d4+19*5…12+18*2,5+19*5=152

*BAB:* 1 (Barb) +4 (Wiz) +5 (Master Alchemist) = 10
*AB:* 10 (BAB) +7 (str)

_With Divine Power and Tenser’s Transformation + Rage_
*BAB:* 19 (Divine Power) +9 (Tenser’s Transformation) = 28
*AB:* 28 (BAB) +15 (Str) = 43
*AB Scythe:* 43 +1 (Enh) = 44		(44/39/34/29(/44))
*Damage Scythe:* 2d4+23 	18-20/x4


Saving Throws:


		Code:
	

Fort:	2 (Barb) +2 (Wiz) +3 (MaA) +5 (Cape) +5 (Con) = 17
Ref:	0 (Barb) +2 (Wiz) +3 (MaA) +5 (Cape) +1 (Dex) = 11 (15 when Tenser’s)
Will:	0 (Barb) +6 (Wiz) +7 (MaA) +5 (Cape) +1 (Wis) = 19



*AC:* 10 +8 (Bracers) +5 (Ring) +5 (Amulet) +1 (Dex) = 29 (34 with Tenser’s, 38 with Tenser’s and Haste)



*Items:* 

Manual of Gainful Exercise +5: 137500 GP
Cloak of Major Displacement: 50000 GP
Ring of Protection +5: 50000 GP
+1 Keen Scythe of True Striking: 32500 GP
Headband of Intellect +6: 36000
306000 GP

_Created:_ 
Boots of Striding and Springing: 100 XP, 1250 GP
Bracers of Armour +8: 2560 XP, 32000 GP
Periapt of Health +6: 1440 XP, 18000 GP
3xPotion of Spell Turning: 3*136,5 XP = 409 XP, 3*1706,25GP = 5118 GP
Potion of Mind Blank: 180 XP, 2250 GP
Potion of Nondetection: 22 XP, 281 GP
Potion of Stoneskin: 42 XP, 525 GP
Amulet of Natural Armour +5: 2000 XP, 25000 GP
2xPotions of Haste: 90 XP, 1125 GP
6843 XP, 85549 GP


*Spells:* 

0th level: All
Memorised: 2xGhost Sound, 2x Mage Hand, 1xResistance

1st level: All
Memorised: 2xTrue Strike, 2xProtection from Law, 1xMagic Missile, 2x Ray of Enfeeblement

2nd level: Invisibility, Darkness, Protection from Arrows, See Invisibility, Mirror Image
Memorised: 2xDarkness, 1xProtection from Arrows, 2xMirror Image, 1xSee Invisibility

3rd level: Nondetection, Haste, Blink, Protection from Elements, Vampiric Touch
Memorised: 1xHaste, 2xNondetection, 1xProtection from Elements, 2xBlink

4th level: Stoneskin, Fire Shield, Enervation, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Improved Invisibility
Memorised: 2xEnervation, 1xFireshield, 1xMinor Globe of Invulnerability, 1xStoneskin, 1xImproved Invisibility

5th level: Dismissal, Transmute Rock to Mud, Cone of Cold, Wall of Iron, Mind Fog
Memorised: 1xQuickened True Strike, 1xWall of Iron, 2xQuickened Protection from Law, 1xTransmute Rock to Mud, 1xDismissal

6th level: Globe of Invulnerability, Tenser’s Transformation, True Seeing, Bigby’s Forceful Hand, Flesh to Stone
Memorised: 1xQuickened See Invisibility, 1xQuickened Invisibility, 2xTrue Seeing, 1xGlobe of Invulnerability

7th level: Limited Wish, Sequester, Spell Turning, Teleport without Error, Phase Door
Memorised: 3xLimited Wish, 1xSpell Turning

8th level: Mind Blank, Sunburst, Horrid Wilting, Iron Body, Otiluke’s Telekinetic Sphere
Memorised: 1xMind Blank, 2x Quickened Haste, 1xIron Body

9th level: Mordenkainen’s Disjunction, Foresight, Meteor Swarm, Energy Drain, Wish
Memorised: 2xMaximised Tenser’s Transformation, 1xWish




*Tactics:

Round 1:
1. Quickened Haste
2. Limited Wish: Divine Power
3. Limited Wish: Righteous Might

Round 2:
1. Quickened Improved Invisibility
2. Nondetection
3. Spell Turning

Round 3:
1. Quickened True Strike
2. Maximised Tenser's Transformation
3. Rage & Attack



The tactic I originally planned to use:

Round 1
1.	Quickened Haste (8)
2.	Darkness (2)
3.	Spell Turning (7)

Round 2
1.	Limited Wish (7) Divine Power
2.	Mind Blank (8)
3.	Quickened Protection from Law (5)

Round 3
1.	Quickened Improved Invisibility (8)
2.	Nondetection (3)
3.	Limited Wish (7) Righteous Might

Round 4
1.	Quickened See Invisibility (6)
2.	True Seeing (4)
3.	True Strike (1)

Round 5
1.	Maximised Tenser’s Transformation (9)
2.	Rage & Attack*


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Re: [B][I]Barbarian Wizard Smackdown[/I][/B]*



			
				-Eä- said:
			
		

> *Actually, I'm not sure if this qualifies as a smack, but I'll post what I have, and you can give me feedback on what to improve and what the flaws are.*




It's interesting, but it takes too long.  You only get 1 round (plus *maybe* one prep round).

Also, to optimize the smack, I suggest an alternative to levels in Master Alchemist: spell-storing ioun stones.  The less levels it takes, the mopre we're impressed.

Finally, total up your damage.  Using some exotic, questionable math you have to get average damage up to 200 points.


----------



## Jairami

Yes, something that grabs the attention and justifies all the mental number crunching.  That's the funnest part.  That and the hail storm that follows posting it.


----------



## CRGreathouse

Hey, I'm the number cruncher around here. 

I may not have submitted any smacks, but I'm constantly inspired by this thread.  Keep it up!


----------



## DM with a vengence

*Holy Polymorphed 4-Armed Smackdowns Batman!*

Holy Polymorphed 4-Armed Smackdowns Batman!

The Character
Human Ranger1/Barbarian1/Fighter4/Order of the Bow Initiate10
Stats: Wisdom 26 (18 start + 4 level +6 Periapt of Wisdom)

Feats (By level)
1 Weapon Focus: Composite Longbow, Point Blank Shot, Two Weapon Fighting, Ambidexterity
2 Rapid Shot
3 Precise Shot, Quickdraw
5 Weapon Specialization: Composite Longbow
6 Zen Archery
9 Improved Critical
12 Improved TWF
15 Any Feat

Items: Periapt of Wisdom +6, Gloves of Dexterity +6, Belt of Giants Strength +6, 2x Ioun Stone of Spell Storing, 2x +1 Mighty Composite Longbows (18) of Speed, 50x +1 Arrows of Spell Storing, 11x Scrolls of Hold Person, 3x Scrolls of Greater Magic Weapon (CL 15), Scroll of Tenser’s Transformation, 11x Scrolls of Fireball (CL 10), Scroll of Polymorph Other, Scroll of Quickened Haste.

Preparation
Have your party members cast the spells from your scrolls into your magic items.  The Tenser’s Transformation into the Ioun Stone, The Fireballs and Hold Persons into the arrows, the Greater Magic Weapons onto your weapons and finally have them polymorph you into a 4-Armed Mutant Sahuagin.

Your final important stats are Str 20, Dex 19, and Wis 26.
*The Smackdown*
Surprise Round:  Quickdraw your bows, activate your stones of Tenser’s Transformation and Quickened Haste and move to within 30 feet of your opponent.

1st Round: Fly into Barbarian Rage, increasing your Str to 24, then unload your Arrows of Hold Person.
Your BAB is 21 thanks to the Tenser’s Transformation so assuming full TWF and Rapid Shot, your base attacks are at 21/21/21/16/11/6/1 and 21/21/21/16.  Your modifier to ranged attacks is +26  (+5 arrows, +5 bow +4 dex, +13 wis (stacks due to Improved Zen Archery), +2 Focus, +1 Point Blank Shot –2 Rapid Shot –2 TWF) meaning you pull off your attacks at+ 47/47/47/42/37/32/27 and +47/47/47/42.  Each shot deals 1d8+18/17 (+5 arrow, +5 bow, +4/+3 Str, +4 Specialization), assuming all of them hit, and that’s not unlikely with a minimum attack bonus of +27, that means you do an average of 243.5 damage in the first round.  Since the target also has to make 11 DC14 Will saves, odds are they are now Held.

2nd round: Continue the Smackdown, but this time use Arrows of Fireball.  Now, because the target is most likely Held, he will be vulnerable to the OoBI Sneak Attacks and gets no save against the 11 10th level fireballs.  He takes 11d8+165d6+194, or on average 1141 points of damage.

Total Damage in 2 rounds *1384.5*, or on average 692.5 points of damage a round.


----------



## Jairami

Wow.

Very creative.  A little more far fetched, but see the Ultima post for even more prep, so it stands.  A little dependant on others, and the mechanics for the offhand bow may be a little sketchy, but still kudos for wrapping your brain around that one!


----------



## DM_Matt

*Multipurpose Smackdown*

This smackdown exploits the poor synergy between Oriental Adventures and the core rules, which makes Shujenja suitable for cleric PRCs.  This uses some controvercial rules (A shujenja who gets domains gets a domain spell slot to cast the spells in, but does not gain them as spells known)  but is intended to be a character that can smack with spells OR melee, and have extreme defensive abilities.


Str 24
Dex 24
Con 26
Int 20
Wis 12
Cha 30

Classes: Fighter1/Shujenja4/MysticWanderer1/DivineDesciple2/DivineAgent1/Hospitaler10

Attack: +14/+9/+4 (base)
Attack W/scim (GMF'd): +27/+22/+17, 12-20/x2 and Beheading
AC: 10+10(Cha)+7(Dex)+5(Natural)+5(Ring)+4(permanent mage armor)+5 (Shield) = 46
Init: +11
Fort: +29
Ref: +23
Will: +28
SacDef +1
HP: 11d10+5d8+4d6+160

Divine Emissary: Can communicate with outsiders telepathicly within 60 feet.
Divine Health:  Immune to all disease

Feats:
Alertness
Iron Will
Mounted Combat
Rideby Attack
Spellcasting Prodigy
Maximize Spell
Weapon Focus (Scimitar)
Improved Critical (Scimitar)
Powel Critical (Scimitar)
Improved Initiative
Elemental Substitution (Acid)
Spell Focus (Evocation)
Greater Spell Focus (Evocation)


Sleep 1/day


Items: 
Cloak of Cha +6 (36k)
Belt of Giant Str +6 (36k)
Gloves of Dex +6 (36k)
Bracers of Health +6 (36k)
Headband of Intellect +6 (36k)
Inherant to Cha +1 (27,500)
Boots of Striding and Springing/ Speed (12k)
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 (50K)
Ring of Protection +5 (50k)
Ring of Evasion (4k)
+1 Keen Vorpal  Frost Holy Scimitar (200,000)
Ring of Spell Storing (90K)
-----
713.5

Domains: Spell, Time, Fire School (Moshi), Myticism

Spell/day: 6/9/9/8/8/8/8/7/6/4...all +d
Spells:
0 Light
1 Divine Favor, True Strike, Mage Armor, Burning Hands, Change Self, Protection from Evil
2 Spiritual Weapon Gentle Repose, Silence, The Fires that Cleanse, Cat's Grace, Heat Metal, Bull's Strength (or Endurance), Flaming Sphere, Endure Elements, Faerie Fire, Cause Fear, Hypnotism, 
3 Lesser Aspect of the Deity, Haste, Anyspell, , Fireball, Keen Edge, Searing Light, Greater Magic Weapon, Clarvoyance/Claraudience (or Haste)
4 Weapon of the Deity, Freedom of Movement, Rary's Neumonic Enhancer , Wall of Fire, Fire Shield, Lightning Bolt, Dismissal, Descern Lies
5 Rightious Might, Permanency, Break Enchantment, Fire Breath, Improved Invisibility, Spell resistance, Flame Strike, Feeblemind
6 Aspect of the Deity, Contingency, Greater Anyspell, Chain Lightning, Fire Seeds, Greater Glyph of Warding, Greater Dispelling
7 Holy Word, Mass Haste, Limited Wish, Prismatic Spray, Mass Invisibility, Fire Storm, Death of Mind's flame***
8 Holy Aura, Foresight, Antimagic Field, Everburning Rage**, Power Word: Blind, Teleport w/o Error
9 Greater Aspect of the Deity, Time Stop, Mord's Disjunction, Meteor Swarm, Call of Heaven*

* 1round/2levels: DR: 0/+1. 5d6 to all within 6 feet, Fly, can blast 10die fireballs as a free action, once/round, subtracting 1 from the duration each time.
** Ranged touch, reduces character to 0 hp for 1 round/level, no save.  If victim takes an action to get him down to -1, the damage becomes real.
***Feeblemind, Slow, and confusion, all in one
Weapon Smack:
Round 1:Contingency, Maximized Lightning Bolt
Round 2: Haste, GMW
Round 3: GMW, Holy Aura
Round 4: Greater Aspect of the Deity, Improved Invisibility
Round 5: Aspect of the Deity, Rightous Might
Round 6: Divine Favor, Call of Heaven
Round 7: LW(Divine Power), LW(Tensers Transformation)
------------------
+4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Con, +2 Int, +4 Wis, +4 Cha.
SR 25...+4 to saves/AC...DR 10/+3...if hit, blinded, weapon might blow up...+4 str enlargement....Large.., +6 luck attack/dmg....immune to acid, cold, electricity, disease, one smite....BAB set to +30, +20d6 hp, +5 Fort saves, assume that the str and dex on 2d4 do not exceed 6
------------------------------

Bab: +48/+48/+43/+38/+33/+28/+23
AC: 50, saves 35,31,34, SR 25, DR 10/+3, Immune to Acid, Cold, and Disease, darkvision 60, Fly at 60, Large, 
-----------------
Round 7: (Smite) +58/+48/+43/+38/+33/+28/+23
Run through Spikeys SpreadSheet and extrapolating......Assuming alll attacks hit, this character deals 345 dmg/round in melee on average....Also, assuming that everything hits, there is a 50% chance that  each hit will behead.
Add 60 for a contingencied lightning bolt, and 15d6/round from Call of heaven (53), and you get 398 dmg/round on average with a free 60 as a one-shot.
HP: 11d10+5d8+4d6+200+20d6.......MAX: 474...Average: 353

Spell Smack:
First: Contingency: Maximized Lightning Bolt (60)
Round1: Haste, Fire Breath
Round2: Call of Heaven, TP w/o E
Round3: Time Stop, Meteor Swarm (24d6), CoH FB 10d6, CoH Prox 5d6
Round4: Meteor Swarm (24d6), Meteor Swarm (24d6), CoH Prox 5d6
Round5: Maximized Fire Breath, Activate MFB (71), CoH FB, CoH Prox 5d6
Round6: Maximized Flame Strike (90) Activate MFB (71), CoH FB, CoH Prox 5d6
Round7 :Maximized Flame Strike (90)Activate MFB (71), CoH FB, CoH Prox 5d6
Time Stop Ends
Round 8: Maximized Flame Strike (90), Maximized Flame Strike (90)
Victim takes 142d6+637
Max: 1489...Average: 1134


Due to its complexity and the fact that it has been constantly changed, I am sure that there are errors.  Feel free to point em out, or to refine this.

Happy Smacking!


----------



## RogueJK

*Re: Multipurpose Smackdown*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Domains: Spell, Time, Fire School (Moshi), Myticism
> 
> *




Reread the section on Spells for the Hospitaler.  They choose two domains out of Healing, Protection, War, Glory, and Domination, and lose access to any other domains.

(Come to think of it, I've never noticed this part of the Hospitaler PrC before, and I can't think of anybody who has taken levels as a Hospitaler ever taking this into account.  Has this been changed by the Sage or erratad somewhere?)

[Edit] Ah, I found it.  Sage Advice, Dragon #286:
Hospitaler prestige class -- Spells: The first entry (Spells) is incorrect. Use the second entry (Spells per Day) instead. In addition, Table 3-7 should have a Spells per Day column, which should read "+1 level of existing class" at each level.
[/Edit]


----------



## DM_Matt

It doesnt say that in my version....Hosps dont get domains at all...that would make Hosps even more overpowered, since paladins can take the class even easier than clerics can.


----------



## RogueJK

Odd... I guess it was taken out in later printings.  Does anybody else's copy have this, or am I the focus of some giant conspiracy to make people think I'm insane?


----------



## rln

*Boots of string and springing underpriced*

According to the DMG Errata, the price for boots of springing and striding is 6000gp, not 2500gp which most people here is
referring to.

Still a good item for a monk, among others


----------



## Archer

What's up with all the self spell potions? A potion has to be something that can target another creature.

I don't see how arrows can hold fireballs.

Hospitaliers lose access to other domains and cast spells as a cleric, not a shugenja which I believe was already mentioned. I wonder if that means you lose access to all your shugenja spells.

Watch for alignment conflicts between classes.

Sword and Sorcery products aren't balanced with the rest of D&D, only the shattered lands so no mixing setting specific books like FRCS and R&R. Doing that is liking making up spells and feats that do whatever you want and saying you can do a million points of damage.

If you are using a whole party to achieve your smackdown then the party could probably have accomplished more smackdown in other ways in the same number of rounds.

Most smackdowns can be thwarted by a single readied dispel magic. The grappler is stopped by the close combat feat.

A paladin/templar with a ring of evasion and armor of absorbtion is just about immune to any spell with a save and several without. That's my contribution to smackdown.


----------



## DM_Matt

Archer said:
			
		

> *
> Hospitaliers lose access to other domains and cast spells as a cleric, not a shugenja which I believe was already mentioned. I wonder if that means you lose access to all your shugenja spells. *
> 
> Hospitalers gain spells as per any previous class that casts divine spells.  Shujenjas cast divine spells.  I dont see anytihng about Domains in my version of DOTF, BUT;  If what you say is true, then it is still possible for the character to take all of Hospitaler before gaining the other domains.  In that case, he would also get those two additional domains


----------



## Jairami

Archer said:
			
		

> *What's up with all the self spell potions? A potion has to be something that can target another creature. *




DMG 191, you might want to check the range of alter self, it has a potion listed on the table and its range is personal.



			
				Archer said:
			
		

> *Sword and Sorcery products aren't balanced with the rest of D&D, only the shattered lands so no mixing setting specific books like FRCS and R&R.*




So you have balanced the non-R&R smacks in your world?  Must be nice to have enemy mages that can take 300+ points of damage in a hit.  Otherwise, it is pretty much assumed that smackdowns are not meant to be deemed balanced.  They are creative conglomerations of available rules who's end result meets certain criteria.



			
				Archer said:
			
		

> *Doing that is liking making up spells and feats that do whatever you want and saying you can do a million points of damage.*




Now that's just childish.  Sword and Sorcery Studios publishes quality books, including putting Monte's books into paper.  And FRCS is WotC!  I highly doubt they would sell enough books to remain profitable if they published books that could be compared to some hack sitting down and writing a purposefully ridiculous spell that does a 1,000,000 damage.  That's just insulting.



			
				Archer said:
			
		

> *Most smackdowns can be thwarted by a single readied dispel magic. The grappler is stopped by the close combat feat.  A paladin/templar with a ring of evasion and armor of absorbtion is just about immune to any spell with a save and several without.*




It takes no talent to criticize and shoot someone else's hard work full of holes.  Any offense can be defended, it takes creativity to come up with some of these unique combinations.  The point of them is entertainment.  If you find it offending and feel you must exercise your moral superiority over the rest of use who are merely entertaining ourselves with out-of-the-box thinking, then feel free to avoid reading this thread.



			
				Archer said:
			
		

> *That's my contribution to smackdown. *




Thank you for taking the time to read our hard effort.  Please feel free to be more constructive and less judgemental next time.  The people who have put many hours of thought and research into this thread simply to entertain others will appreciate a little more courtesy in future.


----------



## SpikeyFreak

Hope this hasn't already been posted, but I'm not going to read this whole thread.

I know this one isn't exaclty on the bleeding edge edge of damage maximums, but here's one that REALLY simple and can dish out a lot of damage.  Plus it's all WotC, and only Power Crit and Frenzied Berserker are non-core.

Half-Orc Barbarian 10\Frenzied Berserker 10

Stats: 
Str 50 (20 + 6 enhancement + 5 inherent + 5 level ups + 10 frenzy + 4 rage)

Feats: Power Attack, Power Critical, Improved Critical, Weapon Focus

Weapon: +5 Keen Greatsword of Speed

Rage and Frenzy, then use supreme power attack for 20 and power critical on the first attack.

That's 5 attacks at +26/+26/+21/+16/+11 doing 2d6+75 damage and 4d6+150 on a crit.  

vs AC 15 thats 550 damage average
vs AC 20 thats 513 damage average
vs AC 25 thats 448 damage average or Power attack for 18 and its 457 damage average
vs AC 30 thats 340 damage average or power attack for 13 and its 398 damage average

Here's my spreadsheet with that character in it so you can play around with it

--Ragin' Spikey


----------



## Jairami

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Hey, I'm the number cruncher around here. *




<looks at CRG, points to the above post, looks at Spikey in awe>

How's that for some crunchiness?


----------



## CRGreathouse

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *That's 5 attacks at +25/+25/+20/+15/+10 doing 2d6+75 damage and 4d6+150 on a crit.
> 
> vs AC 15 thats 550 damage average
> vs AC 20 thats 513 damage average
> vs AC 25 thats 448 damage average or Power attack for 18 and its 457 damage average
> vs AC 30 thats 340 damage average or power attack for 13 and its 398 damage average*




Your sheet lists the attacks as +26/+21/+16/+11 instead of +25/+20/+15/+10.  Which is correct?

***********************************

Quick question about Power Critical: Do you still have to make an attack roll and crit confirmation check?  How exactly does this work?


----------



## SpikeyFreak

I forgot the weapon focus when I was writing the post, so +1 on every attack would be right.

This is from memory, so I could be wrong:  Power Critical makes your next attack an automatic critical threat.  It says that if you hit with your attack, it's a critical, which is exactly the same thing.

Why, have you found another bug/error in my spreadsheet?

--Nervous Spikey


----------



## SpikeyFreak

Jairami said:
			
		

> *<looks at CRG, points to the above post, looks at Spikey in awe>
> 
> How's that for some crunchiness?   *




I pretty much got the idea for making my sheet as complex as it is from CRGreathouse, so you can still consider him the main number cruncher around here.

--Unoriginal Spikey


----------



## CRGreathouse

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *This is from memory, so I could be wrong:  Power Critical makes your next attack an automatic critical threat.  It says that if you hit with your attack, it's a critical, which is exactly the same thing.
> 
> Why, have you found another bug/error in my spreadsheet?*




Perhaps.  You're telling me two different things, and I don't know what's right.

If PC makes any hit into a crit, your spreadsheet is correct and the average damage is as you figured it.

If PC makes any hit into a threat, your spreadsheet is incorrect and your average damage is wrong.

Your sheet says the chance for crit with Power Critical is 95%, assuming auto-crit.  Auto-threat would make the chance 90.25%.

How does Power Crit work, exactly?


----------



## SpikeyFreak

LOL, okay, I guess I wasn't very clear.

The rule: You roll.  If you hit, its a critical.

That's what I meant, even though that isn't exaclty what those words I wrote say.

--Illogical Spikey


----------



## Jairami

I believe that is incorrect.  The way I read the feat was, it automatically makes one attack per day at your choice a critical threat before you make the attack roll.  You then roll to see if you hit, if you do, it is a threat and you have to roll again as normal to confirm the critical.

At least that's how I understood it.  It basically gives you a threat range of 2-20 for one swing.  You still have to hit with the threat and then confirm it for it to be a critical hit.

Then again, I could be looney.


----------



## SpikeyFreak

Jairami said:
			
		

> *I believe that is incorrect.  The way I read the feat was, it automatically makes one attack per day at your choice a critical threat before you make the attack roll.  You then roll to see if you hit, if you do, it is a threat and you have to roll again as normal to confirm the critical.
> 
> At least that's how I understood it.  It basically gives you a threat range of 2-20 for one swing.  You still have to hit with the threat and then confirm it for it to be a critical hit.
> 
> Then again, I could be looney. *



Hmm, that's not the way I read it.  That would make my calculation a little off.

You are saying you get an automatic threat.  I thought it said automatic critical.  Too bad I don't have the book here.

Also, I just realized that there are some easy, although not to realistic, ways of making Mr. Frenzy do a lot more damage.  Toss in a mercurial greatsword and get an incantrix to cast a 7 times empowered bulls strength and you get about +8 str and A LOT more damage on the first power critical attack.  Then toss on the ever-present rhino hide armor and haste for a partial charge with that power critical, and you get 1 attack that auto-crits (I think) and has a mult of x5.

That *one attack* does an average of 437 points of damage aginst everything all the way up to AC 32.

Ick.

--Unrealistic Spikey


----------



## ruleslawyer

Jairami and CRGreathouse are correct.

Relevant portion of Power Critical:


> Once per day, you can declare a single melee attack with your chosen weapon to be an automatic threat before you make the attack roll. If the attack is successful, you roll to confirm the critical...




Good smack anyway. BTW, Spikey: Why a 20th-level character as opposed to a 16th? Just curious...

Oh, and you have the wrong number of attacks for this guy. He gets _six_ attacks per round: four iterative, one at his highest attack bonus (frenzy) and one more at his highest attack bonus (speed weapon). Unless, of course, you're assuming that the speed property doesn't stack with frenzy. But in that case, why give him a speed weapon in the first place?


----------



## gnfnrf

Power Critical is an automatic threat, not an automatic critical.  The wording of the feat leaves no doubt on this.



> ... single melee attack with your chosen kind of weapon to be an automatic threat before you make the attack roll ...  you roll to confirm the critical...




--
gnfnrf


----------



## SpikeyFreak

ruleslawyer said:
			
		

> *Jairami and CRGreathouse are correct.
> 
> Relevant portion of Power Critical:
> 
> 
> Good smack anyway. *







> *BTW, Spikey: Why a 20th-level character as opposed to a 16th? Just curious...*




Well, mostly because I was doing the whole thing from memory, and couldn't remember the requirements for the PrC.  If you can do it with a 6th level barb, throw in 4 levels of fighter for lots more feats and weapon spec.



> *Oh, and you have the wrong number of attacks for this guy. He gets six attacks per round: four iterative, one at his highest attack bonus (frenzy) and one more at his highest attack bonus (speed weapon). Unless, of course, you're assuming that the speed property doesn't stack with frenzy. But in that case, why give him a speed weapon in the first place? *



Well, that's what I get for doing it from memory.  Gees that makes it a scarey character.  Make the weapon a +5 Keen Flameburst Ice Burst Merc Greatsword and it gets VERY scarey.

--Over-the-Top Spikey


----------



## jontherev

By request  here's my Fang of Lolth smackdown.

1 Rogue
2 Rogue
3 Rogue
4 Rogue
5 Rogue
6 Rogue
7 Rogue (qualify for  
8 Fang of Lolth1
9 FoL2
10 FoL3
11 FoL4
12 FoL5
13 FoL6
14 FoL7
15 FoL8
16 FoL9
17 Fighter1
18 Fighter2
19 Ninja1
20 Assassin1

By 20th level, you are a death machine. A total of +9d6 sneak attack dice. BAB of +13 (not so hot). But who cares? That's easily overcome by these feats: Weapon Finesse (weapon of choice), Weapon Focus (same weapon), Expert Tactician, and by 18th level, you'll also have MultiDexterity, MultiAttack, and MultiTwoWeaponFighting (IF your DM allows these to be selected as fighter feats...if not that makes this smackdown a bit less nasty).

Let's see. 1 bite attack. 5 offhand attacks (normal offhand, and 4 spider legs). 3 primary hand attacks. 1 attack from Expert Tactician. 1 more attack if Hasted. Now, if you also took normal Ambidexterity, TWF, and Improved TWF, that another attack with your normal offhand. That's a possible of...12 attacks in one round if hasted, and 9 of those attacks are at the highest bonus!!! Now, if you have LOTS of money, add 6 weapons of speed for another 6 attacks.  That's a possible 18 attacks.  If you had a ring of blinking, you'd still hit with roughly 14 or 15 of them.  So, assuming all were sneak attacks, that is a total of +162d6 if all attacks landed. Ouch. Plus weapon damage and all that good stuff.  So, just from sneak attack damage alone, you have an *average* of 567...441 while blinking.


----------



## Jairami

That's just dirty!  

Primary, Primary, Primary, Primary, Primary, Off-hand, Off-hand, Bite, Additional limbs x4....  And all with sneak attacks while blinking.  Bad rev!  Bad!

I love it.  

Hey?  When did smackdowns start becoming 20th level affairs?  At 20th level you usually are retired, if not sooner.  No time to enjoy the smackiness.

Still, very nice.  Very nice.


----------



## CRGreathouse

gnfnrf said:
			
		

> *Power Critical is an automatic threat, not an automatic critical.*




In that case, the average damages become:



		Code:
	

AC	Total Damage
10	556.985
11	556.985
12	556.985
13	556.985
14	551.655
15	546.325
16	540.995
17	535.665
18	530.335
19	519.675
20	509.015
21	498.355
22	487.695
23	477.035
24	461.045
25	445.055
26	429.065
27	412.05
28	395.445
29	362.235
30	329.845
31	298.275
32	270.805
33	244.155
34	218.325
35	193.315
36	169.125
37	149.035
38	129.765
39	111.315
40	93.685


----------



## ashockney

*Minotaur Werewolf Halfiend Smackdown*

I absolutely LOVE the Teamwork smackdown!  Hilarious!

Along those lines, creatures must be developed to contend with these powerhouses in campaigns.  So here's a contribution from my last high level campaign:

Minotaur Werewolf Halffiend Fighter 4/Unholy Liberator 6 (exactly like Holy Liberator from DoF, but must be C/E) - CR 20

Str 44, Dex 12, Con 31, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 22

HP: 250
AC: 35 (-1 size, +8 nat, +1 dodge, +13Armor, +4 Haste)
Attacks: 41/36/31/26
Damage: 2d8+30+2d6 (Unholy Keen Huge Greataxe +5)
Reach: 10'
SA: Charge, Smite Good
Saves: 37/26/38
SD: Scent, Natural Cunning, all half fiend resists
Skills: Listen/Search/Spot +20
Magic Items: CoP +3, Ring of Free Movement, Ring of Spell Turning, Unholy Keen Huge Greataxe +5, Belt of Mighty Prowess, Boots of Speed, Mithral Plate +5 of Moderate Fortification
Typical Spells Cast: Holy Sword, Death Ward, Divine Sacrifice
Relevant Feats: Weapon Spec, Imp Crit, Divine Might, all the save bonuses, Blindfighting, Power Attack, and Cleave

Using 10 points of Power Attack (w/o Smite Good or Holy Sword factored in) base damage is:
AC 35: 209/round
AC 30: 261/round
AC 25: 293/round 

(and yes, my players did fight this guy...)


----------



## novyet

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *Hope this hasn't already been posted, but I'm not going to read this whole thread.
> 
> I know this one isn't exaclty on the bleeding edge edge of damage maximums, but here's one that REALLY simple and can dish out a lot of damage.  Plus it's all WotC, and only Power Crit and Frenzied Berserker are non-core.
> 
> Half-Orc Barbarian 10\Frenzied Berserker 10
> 
> Stats:
> Str 50 (20 + 6 enhancement + 5 inherent + 4 level ups + 10 frenzy + 4 rage)
> --Ragin' Spikey *



Doesn't that add up to 49? And just think you can boost it by +2 strength by switching out half orc for orc.


----------



## CRGreathouse

novyet said:
			
		

> *Doesn't that add up to 49? And just think you can boost it by +2 strength by switching out half orc for orc. *




I think he meant +5 level-ups.

As for orc, wasn't their some discussion about the possiblity of it being raised to ECL +1 in Tooth and Claw?


----------



## Knowledge Sinkhole

*Shifter Smack!*

Here's a fun new smack, courtesy of the extremely broken Shifter PrC from Masters of the Wild:

Wizard 7 / Shifter 3
Race: Human
Alignment: Neutral
Stats: Intelligence of at least 14
Feats:
Level 1: Alertness, Endurance
Level 3: Improved Familiar
Spells: Polymorph Other

Familiar: Shocker Lizard

Use greater wild shape to turn yourself into a shambling mound.
Have familiar use stunning shock on you once a round, until your constitution is in the millions.  (It could concieveably happen in 18 days)  Enjoy your semi immortality   (At level 10, no less!! Level 9 is possible, using a race from OA) 

Now, of course, you'd still get screwed by harm + quickened magic missile, but who wouldn't?

If anyone knows of a way to turn con bonus into damage, let me know


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Re: Shifter Smack!*



			
				Knowledge Sinkhole said:
			
		

> *If anyone knows of a way to turn con bonus into damage, let me know  *




Well, the save against a dragon's breath weapon is based on Con, but I don't think that helps much...


----------



## Archer

Shambling Mound: Temporary is a non-stackable type of bonus. See temporary hit points.

The most uber class: 

Windrider: Don't tell me you wouldn't want a horse with 275 hp, 80' move, AC 25 before armor and other enhancement, +26 to hit and +10 dam at just 11th level. Throw in 2 feats for the horse as well. One more level and your mount gets another +3 to hit, +1 dam, +2 AC and 25 hp. (300 hp, AC 27, +29 to hit, +11 dam) That's worth easily as much as a front line fighter. Oh yeah, you can heal your mount to max hp 2x per day if you have 16 wis. 

At level 13 you can have a dire elephant which is slow but has reach and does 4d6 + 25 to anyone in its path (20' wide, charge 60' before enhancement 48 squares total effect! Kiss a small army of 4th level fighters goodbye.) unless they make a reflex save vs DC 35 (impossible for all but 20th level rogues) and then gets another attack (377 hp, AC 18, +36 to hit, +17 dam) 30,000 lbs is a light load, 450,000 lbs drag capacity (225 tons). I think you could pull a small city in a big enough wagon or a modern battleship or whatever you can think of. Alternatively you could have the horse but with 525 hp and +42 to hit with everything else staying the same. I think I'd give the horse power attack as one of its two feats, wouldn't you? 

Ok, as another example of uberness, here's your elephant when you are 15th level: 825 hp, AC 25, +50 to hit, +21 dam, 4d8+31 trample, DC 56 to avoid, power attack, imp crit, power crit. Against an AC 30 target the elephant can power crit for 8d8+106 damage 95% of the time. You can completely heal your elephant 3x per day (3300 hp equivalent, more or less.) Most characters in the smackdown thread would be obliterated by a mere 15th level windrider. 90 tons light load, 1330 tons drag. You could tow a white dwarf star. 

The final example is at 17th level when you have a young adult gold dragon as your mount. 345 hp, 8 feats, 37 AC, +37 to hit, 10d10 breath weapon, fear DC 29, SR 21, 7 attacks per round at at +12 damage base. The uber elephant wouldn't stand a chance against the dragon.

Against the maximum 92 targets for trample at 15th level you can do a total of 368d8+2852 or an average of 4508 damage. This is with no magic items at all. You could protect yourself with an adamatite hagadah and ride around with 9/10th cover and direct the elephant.


----------



## novyet

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think he meant +5 level-ups.
> 
> As for orc, wasn't their some discussion about the possiblity of it being raised to ECL +1 in Tooth and Claw? *



+1 eh? I must have missed that discussion, well that just means I'll need to pay more attention.


----------



## -Eä-

*Magic Missile-thingy*

Greetings folks!

I'm sorry that I haven't e-mailed you the serie of which I was speaking, CRGreathouse, but my old notes are a bit disorganised. I'll post them as soon as I find them.


Well, here's a smack for Magic Missiles. I hope it hasn't been posted before.

Magic Missile Smackdown
Human


Total feats: 8+4 metamagic

Metamagic: 1. Empower Spell, 2. Quicken Spell, 3. Lace Spell: Enemy Bane (+20% damage against type), 4. Lace Spell: Elemental Energies (+1d6 elemental)

Other: 1. Spellcasting Prodigy, 2. Spell Penetration, 3. Iron Will, 4. Greater Spell Penetration, 5. Improved Initiative, 6. Skill Focus: Concentration, 7. Any, 8. Any


Items: Amulet of Permanent 7xEmpowered Fox’s Cunning. Assuming average increase: +15 int. Price 306000, Manual of Intelligence +3: 87500 (Approx), Ring of Concentration +40: 32000


Starting Intelligence:
16 (Start) +15 (Item) +3 (Tome) +4 (Raised) +2 (SC Prodigy) = 40, which leads to +2 9th level spells.


Wizard 8/Incantatrix 10


Skill maxed out: Concentration (21 ranks +x (Con) +2 (Skill focus) +40 (Item) = 63+x)


Recommendations: High Constitution


Round 1:

1.	Quickened Haste (6th level Spell)
2.	8x Empowered Laced Magic Missile for (3,5*5*5*1,2+3,5) damage = 108 damage
3.	8x Empowered Laced Magic Missile for (3,5*5*5*1,2+3,5) damage = 108 damage
Total Damage: 216

Round 2:

1.	Quickened 4x Empowered Laced Magic Missile for 3.5*5*3*1.2 + 3.5 damage = 66 damage
2.	8x Empowered Laced Magic Missile for (3,5*5*5*1,2+3,5) damage = 108 damage
3.	8x Empowered Laced Magic Missile for (3,5*5*5*1,2+3,5) damage = 108 damage
Total Damage: 282 Damage


If you're able to use a Sun Elf with an starting Intelligence of 20, you can use this for round 2:
1.	Quickened 4x Empowered Laced Magic Missile for 3.5*5*3.5*1.2 + 3.5 damage = 77 damage

It's doable at level 18, and the opponent gets no save.


----------



## Archer

I'd have to take out my books but there is some highly questionable rulebending going on in that example.

+15 enhancement bonus amulet = artifact

+40 concentration ring = questionable

I don't think the laces are being applied properly.

This could be titled: Why every character should have shield or an amulet of shielding


----------



## -Eä-

Laces are being applied properly. (Although you have to choose an enemy type (outsiders for instance))

Ring of concentration is not necessary, but useful if you are hit by arrows.

The effect from the +15 item can just as easily be done by casting the spell before you go to bed, but the item is created by using the rules for creating items that are active when worn:
7xempowered Fox's Cunning into an item: 9*17*2000=306 000


----------



## Benben

*Re: Magic Missile-thingy*

This Smack could be beaten by a first level wizard with a shield spell active.


----------



## Archer

The powers of an item do not reflect the attributes or the class abilities of its creator. This is an actual ruling.

Furthermore, item creation rules are for creation of items that don't exist not making cheaper items with the same effect or items that exceed the maximum power of a given effect.

You could claim to make a ring of quickened heal to replace ring of regeneration. That way you automatically heal all your damage every round as a free action.

I could make Archer's arrow (or bow) of annihilation which had the spell effects of harm and meteor swarm killing anyone instantly, no save. With improved initiative and a dex of 40 I would win initiatve and with rapid shot and haste bow kill 6 monsters/characters. That would be the best smackdown to date.


----------



## -Eä-

Well, actually the intelligence score doesn't matter at all... The spell has no DC, after all. All you need is 4 9th level slots, which can be achieved by having 28 intelligence, although you would need to be 19th level to make the trick work, then.

Anyhow...it's a great idea, making a staff with that empowered Fox's Cunning. 114750 for 50 uses for 17 hours duration each time. Then you don't have a continuous effect, but it's great for upping the DCs of ones spells.

As for Ring of Concentration +40... What's wrong with that? We already have the Ring of Jumping +30!



By the way: Would it be possible to use a Rod of Maximisation to up the damage a bit?


BTW: (15^2)*1000=225000, not 306000


----------



## Admiral Ray

*It's big, it's heavy, it's wood...*

Over at the wizards.com D&D boards, somebody suggested using a _Wish_ to wish for 15000 tons of wood. If you dropped that on someone, they'd take about 

[(15000*2000)/200]d6 = 150000d6

Or 525000 average damage. Ouch.

However, a friend and I decided that it could be done better than that.

If you phrase the _Wish_ so that'd you'd get all that wood in 1 lb. logs, you'd have 30 million logs. If all those logs where lined up 2x2x750000 straight above the target, and put them up high enough that they would _all_ get the full 20d6 from falling damage, you'd do 

(20*30000000)d6 or 600000000d6

2100000000 average damage. 2.1 billion.

Don't think they'll hold still to be hit by all that? That's what _Hold Person_ and _Hold Monster_ are for. 

If you think that's too much to waste on one target, rephrase the wish so that you have the logs stacked 2x2x2 high above every 5' square you can manage. If my math is correct, that's about 3.36 square miles. Enough to squash the tiny nation of Monaco almost 5 times.

160d6 (average 560 damage) on every 5' square for that far around is pretty impressive. Of course, 2100000000 damage on a single target is nothing to laugh at either.

The only problem (at the moment) is that'd you would have to be very specific on how you phrase your wish. And if you use the Mass Area Killing Log Attack version, you should make sure to get the heck outta there fast.


----------



## Archer

I think the incantrix's power should reduce each metamagic feat by one but using triple empower is a +6 metamagic feat and the incantrix would reduce that to 5. The repeated use of metamagic feats with a discount isn't covered as it was always assumed that you paid the full cost each time.


----------



## daTim

I looked and didnt see this one yet, so I'll go ahead and post the ouline of it. Barbarian/ranger/fighter, then all forsaker

Start with 18 Con (human) put every point you get from level ups into con, then all forsaker points into it. By lvl 16 you can have a 32 constitution. Not only does this give you insane hitpoints, but your constitution bonus is applied to your armor from the forsaker class. thats +11 nautral armor, +13 when raged (cancels out the -2 AC from rage). If you max out the toughness feats, you can have over 500 HP when raging. Not a smackdown, but thats a heck of alot of HP.


----------



## strongbow

*Revised Cleric/Paladin Smackdown*

Human Paladin1/Fighter2/Cleric12/DivineDisciple1 (or Contemplative 1)

Items Required:

Rhino Hide Armor
One Lance
A Mount
Item that lets you cast Bless Weapon 1/day

Total Cost=Under 10,000 GP

Feats:
Power Attack
Power Critical

Extend Spell
Persistent Spell
Quicken Spell

Mounted Combat
Ride by Attack
Spirited Charge

(With Human & Fighter Bonus Feats, this can be done)

Access to Destruction, Time Domains (Luck Domain is a nice bonus)

Spells cast at the beginning of the day that last all day:
Persistent Haste (Haste is a ranged spell with a duration, so yes it can be made persistent.  I'm surprised more people haven't seen this.
Extended Bull's Strength
Extended Greater Magic Weapon (on lance)


Strength =18 base +4 (4th,8th,12th,16th level) + 3 Bull's Strength= A modest 25

1st Round With Haste Partial Action, activate Bless Weapon.  Cast Quickened True Strike (From Time Domain) and charge after you declare on your attack:

Power Attack (full BAB of +11)
Power Critical 
Cleric Smite 
Power Critical 

To Hit:

BAB +11 (-11 Power Attack) +20 True Strike +7 Strength +4 Greater Magic Weapon, +4 Cleric Smite +2 Charge =+37

Damage:

1d8 + 7 Strength +11 Power Attack +4 Magic Weapon +13 Cleric Smite =1d8 +35

However:

Since with Power Critical, an attack is declared an automatic threat, and with Blessed Weapon, threats are treated as criticals (versus evil opponets)

so the damage becomes (1d8 +35) X3 Spirited Charge X2 Rhino Hide Armor X3 Critical from Lance=6d8 + 210.

To add insult to injury, even if you missed with a 1, use the luck domain to re-roll.  

Hopefully no one will rain on my parade and tell me that some of the damage does not stack for critical purposes.  I made this from the description of power critical within this thread, but without knowing the pre-reqs for it. 

This smackdown requires no suprise round to prep, it can go off any time during the day.


----------



## Crothian

*Re: Revised Cleric/Paladin Smackdown*



			
				strongbow said:
			
		

> *
> Persistent Haste (Haste is a ranged spell with a duration, so yes it can be made persistent.  I'm surprised more people haven't seen this.
> *




Persistant spell only applies to something with a personal ranged or a fixed range.  Haste has a varible range so it can't be done, sorry.


----------



## strongbow

*Thank you*

I had the way Persistent Spell works backwards in my head.  Oh well. Grrrr.  Well, in a surpise round you could cast a quickened haste and then true strike, and attack the next round. A surprise round is allowed for smackdowns, so I guess it still qualifies.


----------



## jontherev

jontherev said:
			
		

> *By request  here's my Fang of Lolth smackdown.
> 
> 1 Rogue
> 2 Rogue
> 3 Rogue
> 4 Rogue
> 5 Rogue
> 6 Rogue
> 7 Rogue (qualify for
> 8 Fang of Lolth1
> 9 FoL2
> 10 FoL3
> 11 FoL4
> 12 FoL5
> 13 FoL6
> 14 FoL7
> 15 FoL8
> 16 FoL9
> 17 Fighter1
> 18 Fighter2
> 19 Ninja1
> 20 Assassin1
> 
> By 20th level, you are a death machine. A total of +9d6 sneak attack dice. BAB of +13 (not so hot). But who cares? That's easily overcome by these feats: Weapon Finesse (weapon of choice), Weapon Focus (same weapon), Expert Tactician, and by 18th level, you'll also have MultiDexterity, MultiAttack, and MultiTwoWeaponFighting (IF your DM allows these to be selected as fighter feats...if not that makes this smackdown a bit less nasty).
> 
> Let's see. 1 bite attack. 5 offhand attacks (normal offhand, and 4 spider legs). 3 primary hand attacks. 1 attack from Expert Tactician. 1 more attack if Hasted. Now, if you also took normal Ambidexterity, TWF, and Improved TWF, that another attack with your normal offhand. That's a possible of...12 attacks in one round if hasted, and 9 of those attacks are at the highest bonus!!! Now, if you have LOTS of money, add 6 weapons of speed for another 6 attacks.  That's a possible 18 attacks.  If you had a ring of blinking, you'd still hit with roughly 14 or 15 of them.  So, assuming all were sneak attacks, that is a total of +162d6 if all attacks landed. Ouch. Plus weapon damage and all that good stuff.  So, just from sneak attack damage alone, you have an average of 567...441 while blinking. *




Also, instead of using weapons of speed, you could (again, if you had LOTS of cash and/or a friendly item creator and a few wishes maybe) use vorpal weapons.  With 12 attacks, that's a 60% chance of an autokill vs. most opponents in one round.  Of course, the 567 damage from before is probably better anyway...


----------



## Dantai

*PHB Smackdown with no magic items*

O.K. You got your prestige classes of uber-cheese only printed once in warbles and weevils magazine vol 1 smackdowns utilising +8 swords of monkey-beasting. 
Here's something a bit simpler:

Half-Orc: Cleric (St Cuthbert) Lv16
Armed only with a common qurterstaff and these Feats:
Ambidexterity, TWF, Imp TWF, Power Attack

With Divine Favour (yes I am English), Greater Magic Weapon and Righteous Might cast.
With a strength of 24 activating your strength domain power gives a strength of 40 for a round, str 44 with righteous might.
So your base damage adjust is +17 (str) +25 (two-handed) +30 (luck bonus from divine favour) +35 (enhancement bonus from greater magic weapon).
You get 5 attacks this round the lowest attack bonus being +24, might as well use the smite ability on that one then for a grand total of:
191 + 5D8 damage
If you're being picky then Power Attack away to your heart's content.
Total cost of Smackdown ingredients = zip, not a single GP
Total number of dodgy classes and books used= zip, PHB only
So when you're butt-naked in the dungeon of ultimate despair  you need only find a stick to prove that you are still the daddy.
For a bit of extra death you could use the Spikes spell out of DotF 
I guess you could disallow the Righteous Might if you only had one round to prep, but you could take a Barbarian Lv (and a N alignment) and use rage to compensate, which would be slightly less effective but should still get the 200 pts in with a bit of power attacking.


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Re: PHB Smackdown with no magic items*

First, I like the smackdown - all it takes is a stick and a holy symbol and you're set.

However, I have trouble with your damage figures.  I get:
1d8+17 (Str) + 6 (luck) + 5 (enhancement) for the 3 primary attacks, and
1d8+8 (Str) + 6 (luck) + 5 (enhancement) for the two off-hand attacks.



			
				Dantai said:
			
		

> *I guess you could disallow the Righteous Might if you only had one round to prep, but you could take a Barbarian Lv (and a N alignment) and use rage to compensate, which would be slightly less effective but should still get the 200 pts in with a bit of power attacking. *




Clerics of St. Cuthbert can't be neutral - they may only be lawful neutral or lawful good.


----------



## reapersaurus

Dantai -  imagine the amounts of damage if you use a Mighty Contender of Kord with a similar approach.
That's what I had in mind when I calculated the Strength Smackdown.
Literally, if I came up with a smack that actually USED that strength (with spells, feats, and magic items), I think it would be scary.

Yes, the MCoK may be Dragon magazine material, but I don;t know of too many people that find it abusive (strangely)


----------



## Knowledge Sinkhole

Archer said:
			
		

> *Shambling Mound: Temporary is a non-stackable type of bonus. See temporary hit points.*




The con increase of a shambling mound is not a bonus.. (also, could you point me to the text that says temporary hit points don't stack?  I couldn't find it under any entries I checked)

Monte Cook has posted the shocker lizard/Shambling mound combo on his message boards as a favorite "trick," and I imagine he's a guy that would know


----------



## Archer

An increase = a bonus

Bonus is a defined game term in the back of the PHB

The Sage clarified that temporary was a category of bonus in addition to the many listed in the DMG and is non-stacking (since all bonuses are non-stacking unless spefically noted that they stack.)

The text for shambling mound states temporary, which is a named bonus type, which has already been officially declared non-stackable.

Therefore from the game definition of "bonus", "temporary", and "non-stacking" it is clear that shocker lizard/shambling mound is not a valid combo.


----------



## Knowledge Sinkhole

> Therefore from the game definition of "bonus", "temporary", and "non-stacking" it is clear that shocker lizard/shambling mound is not a valid combo.




Well, we disagree then.  I think it is clear from the wording in the MM that the Shambling Mound is able to get more than 4 points of con increase from repeated electrical attacks.  Otherwise, it wouldn't be much of an ability (or a creature).


----------



## ashockney

Congrats Dantai!  Truly a unique and powerful combination.  : )

Regarding the questions, I believe it can be accomplished (this is maxing out, not using averages to hit):

Half Orc (20 Str to start)
Levels (24 Str)
Righteous Might (28 Str)
Bull's Str (32 Str)
Strength Dom (48 Str)

Relevant Spells:
Greater Magic Weapon(x2)
Divine Favor
Divine Might
Righteous Might

Relevant Feats:
Weapon Focus
Ambi
Two Weapon Fight
Imp Two Weapon Fight
Power Attack

Attacks: 43/43/38/38/33/28

Max Damage: 1d8+28/1d8+19 =198

Power Attack and Smite get you over the top.

Mighty impressive for "all PHB."  Any number of DMG magic items (holy weapons, boots of speed, books of str, etc.) can more than make up the difference if there was any question.


----------



## SpikeyFreak

Archer said:
			
		

> *An increase = a bonus *



This is not always true, and there is an example of it in every single powerplay in this thread.

The stat increase you get at each level is an increase but it is not a bonus.

--Fun Spikey


----------



## Archer

stat bonuses for levels are unnamed, stackable bonuses


----------



## shilsen

ashockney said:
			
		

> *Congrats Dantai!  Truly a unique and powerful combination.  : )
> 
> Regarding the questions, I believe it can be accomplished (this is maxing out, not using averages to hit):
> 
> Half Orc (20 Str to start)
> Levels (24 Str)
> Righteous Might (28 Str)
> Bull's Str (32 Str)
> Strength Dom (48 Str)
> *




Bull's Str and the Strength Domain boost will not stack, since each is an enhancement bonus.


----------



## The Iron Mark

jontherev, you could also get Greater Two-Weapon Fighting from MotW. I wonder if anyone is going to make a smackdown using the Tempset, Geomancer, or Tamer of Beasts.


----------



## Urbanmech

*Deepwood sniper smack*

Ok after reading smackdowns for some time, I finally though of a half way decent one for the Deepwood Sniper.

Race: Elf (28 point buy)
Str 12 (18 with items), Dex 22 (28 with items), Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10

Ranger 4/Fighter 4/Deepwood Sniper 7

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus:Composite Longbow, Far Shot, Weapon Spec. Composite Longbow, Improved Critical: Composite Longbow, two feats free

Magic Items: Gloves of Dexterity +6, Belt of Giant Strength +6, +5 Icy Burst Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow, Bracers of Archery, Boots of Speed, Ioun Stone (spell storing), Armor +5 (not really relevant here), Ring of Protection +2, Cloak of Resistance +3, Amulet of Natural Armor +2 =~253100gp.

The Ioun Stone holds Greater Magic Weapon (15th) and 3 Hunters Mercy's

To make this one work the archer needs to be within 30' to get the bonuses from Weapon Spec. and PB Shot and the Bracers.

Total BAB with all bonuses= 39/34/29/24
With Rapid Shot it becomes= 37/37/32/27/22

Each arrow does 1d8+18 with a threat range of 18-20/x5

On the suprise round cast Hunters Mercy (makes next bow attack a crit if it hits)

On the 1st combat round: Activate the Boots of Speed then attack.

Damage is 5d8+90+4d10 for the first shot (average 130)
The other 5 shots will do 1d8+18 each without crits. (average damage 110)
Total Damage = 240

The Deepwood Sniper can also reroll 2 attacks to try for more crits.  This gives 7 tries to get a second critical which should up the damage lots more.

Thoughts?  Suggestions to make it better or for those last two feats?


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

A couple modifications to the Deepwood Sniper smackdown:

First, damage per arrow should be 1d8+18 +1d6 (cold) rather than 1d8+18

Second, I don't think the sequence you have listed will work:

Surprise round: cast Hunter's Mercy

Round 1: Activate Boots of Speed, Full Attack

Since activating the boots of speed is a standard action rather than a free action, you're only left with a MeA and the partial action from Haste--not enough to do a Full Attack.

However, if you rearrange this:

Surprise Round: Activate Boots of Speed, Cast Hunter's Mercy (extra Partial action).

Round 1: Partial Attack (extra partial action), Full Attack

This actually nets you a little bit more damage than you calculated:
1st Arrow Average damage: 130
Full Attack Average damage (assuming no crits): 130
Total 260


----------



## Urbanmech

Oh thanks, I forgot that Burst weapons also function as +1d6 weapons on normal hits.  Also on the first attack it would be 5d8+90+1d6+4d10.  Monte Cook did say that the intent of the burst weapons was to also include the 1d6 extra and add the burst too.

Has anyone come up with a Bard Smackdown yet?


----------



## Jairami

No sir, you don't understand.  I was standing right here talking to the ambassador when he instantaneously froze and shattered.  What was I supposed to do?


----------



## jontherev

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *jontherev, you could also get Greater Two-Weapon Fighting from MotW. I wonder if anyone is going to make a smackdown using the Tempset, Geomancer, or Tamer of Beasts. *




Perhaps in epic levels, but my smackdown had a BAB+13 at 20th level.  IIRC, you need a BAB of +15 to get GTWF.  But yes, I actually wrote this before MotW came out.  Taking that into consideration, I would probably start the Tempest prc after finishing the Fang of Lolth.

As for the Tempest smackdown, I'm going on memory here, but I think you need a bab+9 to qualify.  I'd suggest 3 levels of rogue, 1 level of ranger, 6 levels of fighter and then 10 of Tempest.  That's +2d6 sneak attack dice to add fuel to your fire.  Unfortuneately, that's about as much sneak attack as you can get in 20 levels unless you take fewer levels of Tempest, which could very well be worth it.


----------



## Bobbystopholes

*Normal Cleric/Actual PC*

My DM runs a fairly low money campaign so I wanted a smack down similar to the Kord Incarnate.  I run an elven cleric of Mayaheine.  Currently 8th level, I have him set up to 17th for a smack down.  For domains, my DM has allowed any domains or prestige domains open to Pelor.

This is my first attempt, so teach me well, oh masters 

*Cleric 10/Contemplative 7*
Strength 16 (+3)

*Domains*: War, Good, Mysticism, Strength
*Feats*: *1)* EWP (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword) ,  *3rd)* Scribe Scroll, *6th)* Extra Spell Slot (2nd Level), *9th)* Extend Spell, *12th)* Persistent Spell, *15th)* Power Attack

Spells cast:
*1)*Persistent Divine Favor +5 Luck Bonus to attack and damage [5th level slot]
*2)*Greater Magic Weapon +5 Enhancement Bonus to attack and damage (17 hours) [4th level spell]
*3)*Persistent Divine Power +2 Strength, BAB +17 [8th level slot]
*4)*Persistent Righteous Might +4 Enlargement Strength, 2d6 Large Bastard Sword [9th level slot]
*5)*Greater Aspect of the Diety +4 Unamed Bonus Strength [9th level slot]

Domain Powers/Feats Activated:
*1)*Strength Domain Bonus +17 Enhancement Strength
*2)*Power Attack +7 damage

Magic Items needed: None

All spells prepared a head of time except Greater Aspect of the Diety.

Suprise/Preperation Round: Greater Aspect of the Diety
1st Round: 4 Attacks +36/+31/+26/+21

Damage: 8d6+164 with a 32.919% of a critical averages 200.64 damage against AC 20 or 195.36 against AC 25.

While not as large as some, definitely more plausible.

If I had chosen feats better (Improved Critical, Power Critical, Divine Might) and had a keen weapon that damage would jump up to 288.99 damage per round.  This character is alive and kicking and will be able to pull this stuff off on a normal day  ... well, in about a year!

I used a melee damage calculator I pulled off this site.  It's the bomb.  I wish I could find where I got it from... this thread is too long!


----------



## DM with a vengence

*Attack Bonus Smack*

Attack Bonus Smack

Ever wanted to know exactly how high you can to attack something, this is the answer.

Race: Human (Reincarnated to Pixie)
Stats: 18 (44) Dex, 18 (27) Wis, at least 10 Str
Classes: Ftr6/Pal4/Oobi10
Feats: Weapon Focus: Composite Shortbow, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Zen Archery, Weapon Specialization, Rapid Shot, 5 free.
Items:+5 Bane Composite Shortbow, +5 Bane Arrows, Bracers of Archery, Periapt of Wisdom +6, Book of Dex +5, Book of wisdom +5, Wand of Divine Favor (CL 18), Ring of Spell Storing, Scroll of Maximized Tenser’s Transformation (CL 18), Scroll of True Strike, Scroll of Bless, Boots of Speed.

Preparation:  Cast Bless and Divine Favor, assume the Tenser’s Transformation and True Strike is in the Ring of Spell Storing, and assuming that you are fighting the enemy to which the Bane Weapons are keyed.

Combat:
1st round: Activate Boots of Speed, Cast True Strike from Ring of Spell Storing, move to within 30’
2nd Round: Cast Maximized Tenser’s Transformation from ring, attack.

Attack
+20 BAB
+9 Tenser’s Transformation (Unnamed)
+17 Dexterity
+8 Wisdom
+7 Bow (Enhancement)
+7 Arrows (Enhancement)
+1 Point Blank Shot
+1 Weapon Focus
+1 Superior Weapon Focus
+1 Size
+6 Divine Favor (Luck)
+1 Bless (Morale)
+2 Bracers of Archery (Competence)
+20 True Strike (Insight)

*+101 Total Attack Bonus.*

If there is anything I missed, please bring it to my attention.
[Edited to add size bonus, correct weapon choice]


----------



## Jairami

100?  Drat.  Still need a Natural 20 to hit Muench's AC 160 PC.

Where are my magic missiles?

Just kidding.  Very nice work.  Good thinking.


----------



## XCorvis

Aren't there some sniper-ish feats you can add to that?


----------



## Carpe DM

*Sniper and Paladin Smacks*

Hi folks,

Some thoughts I had upon reading through Masters of the Wild.

The Sniper Smack, above, has a lot of potential.  To make it nastier, I'd do the following.

Items:

Oath Bow (x4 damage when crits) built off of a +4 strength template, enchanted by your friendly cleric to +5 with GMW.

Wand: Hunter's Mercy

Heward's Handy Haversack

50 arrows +5 (GMW again), with Bane Weapon (from the Dragon Mag) thrown on them, so they're +7, +2d6 damage

Boots of Haste (heh of course)

Feats:

Improved Critical: Composite Longbow
Power Critical

Ok, so in round one, assuming you're already hasted, you go: 

Hunter's Mercy (from the wand, which you got out as a free action due to the Heward's)

Shot one: Critical threat. On a confirm, *pow*. Critical hit for x4 damage.

Shot two: Power Crit. *pow*. Critical hit for x4 damage. 

Shot three and subsequent: normal.

Now, *just on the crit arrows* and without getting fancy, you're looking at 1d8 + 4 + 12 + 2d6, multiplied times 4.

So, 4d8 (avg 18) + 16 + 48 + 2d6 (last isn't multiplied), or roughly 82 + 7, or 89 points of damage. For the first arrow.

The second does the same thing.  So you're looking at 180 points of damage.

Now, that's from FULL range.  At 30 feet, you can get sneak attack (at least 4 dice per arrow) and PBshot + Bracers of Archery + Ranger damage bonuses (doubled for a spirit pouch) yielding at least 4 more points of damage to be quadrupled!

So if this is done within 30 feet and sneak attack is an option, you're looking at another 16 points of damage, plus 8d6 for the two first arrows, which is 196 + 28 = 224 damage from two arrows.

And usually most archers will have 2 or more coming. 

So that puts us over our 200 point requirement.

BTW, the other thought I have is to modify the Paladin Smack I made so long ago with the Power Critical feat.

That, on a lance, with Spirited Charge, in Rhino Hide Armor, with Holy Sword cast on the Lance equals x7 damage. With a full power attack (+20), +5 weapon, and even just a normal smite (+20), and +5 strength (very conservative for that power level) you're looking at 350 points of damage straight by the book.  That can get up over 800 if you tweak it. 

best,

Carpe


----------



## shilsen

*Re: Sniper and Paladin Smacks*



			
				Carpe DM said:
			
		

> *Hi folks,
> 
> Some thoughts I had upon reading through Masters of the Wild.
> 
> The Sniper Smack, above, has a lot of potential.  To make it nastier, I'd do the following...
> 
> Feats:
> 
> Improved Critical: Composite Longbow
> Power Critical
> *




Sorry, Carpe, Power Critical only works with melee weapons. But it'll do great for the paladin smackdown.


----------



## Carpe DM

*LOL Rats...will reread*

Hmm. 

Will re-read that one. Bleh...

Oh well, will work like a charm for the Pal.  

But hey.

best,

Carpe


----------



## Jairami

*sniffle* *sniffle*

Carpe.. 5 posts?  Say it isn't so!  You must come back to us!


----------



## Carpe DM

*Heh...will do.*

Heh, Jairami:

I'm fighting an online gaming addiction (Dark Age of Camelot, anyone?) so that's why I've been absent so much. 

But I'm back in the swing of it a bit more, and have been posting from time to time (the Liches Smack, etc.).  

I'll try to be around more. 

best,

Carpe


----------



## Roland

*Roleplayings Smackdowns*

Roleplaying Smackdown. Or Bluff is your friend. Or Dms are my Bitc*es.
Or Liar Smackdown. But I prefer "Charlatan Smackdown". 
It's a simple smackdown, with few magic objects and without Prc......
Well, when I build a character, I try to make him without too many magic obyects.
Not burst, flaming, vorpal, speed and so on...
Your character must be strong without any Dm's aid. This is the way to the real smack!
For this smack you need Psionics Handbook, Song and Silence, Frcs and Dmg.

Human Psion (Telepath) 16th level 
Skills: 19 to Bluff or to Diplomacy.
Cha 18 (+4) (Hey! It's a smackdown!)
Levels +4 so +2 to Cha
+5 Inherent so +2 to Cha (25500 gp)
Psycristal: Liar +2 to Bluff (or Friendly +2 to Diplomacy)
1st level: Spell Focus +2 to Bluff + Greater Spell Focus Bluff +4 (if you want a diplomat, choose Diplomacy, +4)
3rd level: Street Smarts +2 to Bluff and Gather Information (or if you want a diplomat, choose Smooth talk, +2) (FRCS)
6th level: Silver Palm +2 to bluff and +2 to Appraise (FRCS)
9th level: Psychoanalist: +2 to Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate checks 
12th level: Charlatan +2 to Bluff and Disguise Checks (Trustworthy for Diplomacy) (S&Silence)
15th level: Persuasive +2 to Bluff and Intimidate checks. (S&Silence)
(For a diplomat player, 5 ranks in bluff give a +2 sinergy to Diplomacy checks)
Cloak of Charisma +6 Enanchment bonus 36000 gp.
Potion of Glibness +30 to Bluff checks (500 gp) (Ok, maybe it's broken, but it's a core item!)
An' it's cheap  .
Shield: Command, +4 competence bonus to charisma. (4465 gp, I think)
Breastplate of Command, +2 circumstance bonus on charisma checks and skills (21600 gp)
Conceal Thoughts +20 (PsionH) (16 h) unammed bonus
(Optional +3 to Cha for age)
Total gp: 88065 gp.
-----------
Skill Check: 
1d20
+19 Bluff skill
+4 Cha 18
+2 Levels
+2 Inherent
+2 Psycristal
+4 Greater Spell Focus
+2 Street Smarts
+2 Silver Palm
+2 Psychoanalist
+2 Charlatan
+2 Persuasive
+3 Cloak of Cha.
+30 Potion of GLibness
+2 Buckler of Command
+2 Breastplate of Command
+20 Conceal Thoughts 
+2 optional for age (yes, It's +3 to Cha, but +5 inherent to Cha for the Tome...))
---
Total: 1d20+100 (0r 102 optional aged character). With only a standard action.
No preparing rounds. 
So with 2 on a roll, you have a 102 (104) Bluff ("or" only 50, I think, to Diplomacy Checks).
Maybe It's possible to raise the Cha or the Skills in other manners. Suggestions? 

ps: Take for example Phlogiston, the uber Half-fire elemental/half-great wyrm red
dragon drd20, cr47, his sense motive is 42+30 (impossible check, I think)=72+1d20
(A note: Sense motive isn't a class skill for a dragon! Bwahahaha)
"Yeah, yeah I'm a lammasu polymorphed in an halfling by an evil mage.. etc etc.. pfui.
How many times must I repeat this phrase, sigh? What? Sure, I'm trustworthy!"

Well, are we trying to influence an Npc? Okkaaayyy
1d20
+4 Charisma Modifier
+2 levels
+2 Inherent
+2 Psychoanalist
+3 Cloak of Cha
+2 Buckler, Shield
+2 Breastplate of Command
optional +3 age
---
Total=1d20+22 to Charisma Checks.
A friendly Npc becomes Helpful.
An indifferent Npc become helpful with 8 on a roll.
An unfriendly Npc becomes helpful with 18 on a roll (ughhh) or friendly with 3.
Am hostile Npc becomes indifferent with 3, friendly with 13.

And NOW AS REQUESTED BY "MANY" POSTERS..... H-E-R-E'S 
THE....
B-a-r-d-S-m-a-c-k-d-o-w-n-!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I try.... it's not simple)
Human 7th level Bard/9th level Virtuoso or also a simple 16th level Bard.
Well, I think there are 2 ways to make a Bard "broken". Ahem.... 
1) Improve the Performance of your playing an' singing.
2) Enchantment Spells and his Dcs.

Perform:
1d20
+4 Cha (18 Cha)
+2 because of levels (+4 to Cha)
+4 Inherent Tome plus Age. (5 Inherent plus 3 age)
+19 Skills Perform (maximum skills 16th level)
+2 MW Item on Perform Check. 
+4 Skill Focus and Greater Skill Focus (1st level) (If human, he'll take 2 feats)
Disguise Spell for improved fun in every setting, 3rd level feat
Requiem Feat to extend your bard music to undead, 6th level feat
Subsonics Feat to play softly, 9th level feat
+2 Artisan Feat, 12th level
+3 Cloak of Cha. (+6 enhancement bonus to Cha)
+16 Improvisation luck bonus (16 rounds), they can be used all in one round.
+2 Competence bonus on Cha skills (+4 to Cha)
+2 Breastplate of Command, circumstance bonus (on cha checks and skills)
---
Total: 1d20+41(+16 Pool Bonus Skills)
I mean, 43 with 2 on a roll is enough? Any suggestions? Improvements, please?
And 59 in a round is almost meaning.

Dcs:
+4 Cha 18
+2 Levels
+4 Inherent + Age
+2 Shield: Command, competence bonus to charisma. (4465 gp)
+3 Cloak of Charisma Enanchment bonus 36000 gp.
+4 Enchantment Bonus Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus. (9th and 12th level feats)
= Total Cha bonus: Dc 30 first level spells, Dcs 35 6th level spells.
Also with undeads.
Well, thanks to Song and Silence now there are some useful feats.
I choose this feats because: 
1) Disguise Spells Feat allows you to cast spell while you singing.
So you can play (making a simple perform check) and cast in a tavern.
Cost: 1 level spell.
2) Requiem allows to fascinate and other things to undead. Finally.
3) Subsonics is without cost, and allows to play softly, if you are in a corner
of a street you could play and cast with disguise for example.
I hope it's the perfect singing an' playing bard.
Any suggestions to improve him? 
I'd like to see another +100 bonus......


----------



## Victim

Your Psionic Focus feats only add to save DC, not to skill checks.


----------



## reapersaurus

*Re: Normal Cleric/Actual PC*



			
				Bobbystopholes said:
			
		

> *5)Greater Aspect of the Diety +4 Unamed Bonus Strength [9th level slot]*



Since Greater Aspect of the Deity states that it is like the Lesser Aspect spell, and that grants a 1d4+1 enhancement bonus to CHA, I would presume tht Greater Aspect's bonuses to all the stats are an enhancement bonus as well.

That;s just a guess based on the words they've printed.


----------



## Bobbystopholes

I wouldn't agree that it is an enhancment bonus.  You become a half-celestial for a number of rounds.  Those bonuses aren't named.  In the spell those bonuses aren't named.  Just my interpretation.  It seems that a greater power from the more powerful spell supercedes the previous similar powers.  All interpretation I would guess.  At that level, granting small enhancement pluses like that would be useless.  Then again, they do screw up quite a few things...


----------



## ConcreteBuddha

*Smackage = Neat*

This is the most simple version, I'm sure it could be improved, but please don't bother.  If something is amiss, however, please tell me. 

"Big Bertha" Smackdown

L16 Druid

Wildshaped as a Dire Bear with Str  31, Dex 13

Feats:
Pyro (from Song and Silence)
Far Shot

260,000gp Max
Items:
20,000gp Ring of Invisibility wt. nothing
12,000gp Winged Boots wt. 1pound
both of these equipped after wildshaped

51,180gp Alchemists fire, flasks (20gp X 2559)
83,180gp Total 


Can carry maximum load while flying, pg. 206 PH
Maximum load: 3200 pounds (1600 x2 for being large)
3199 pounds worth of alchemist's fire which weighs 1.25 pounds per flask = 
2559 flasks

First Round:

Invisible, flying, dire bear moves 90ft. to directly above the target. It drops 2559 flasks for a flat-footed ranged touch attack at +13 (+12 BAB +1 Dex). With the target gaining only Size and Deflection bonuses to AC, this is pretty easy to hit from 20 ft. above.

The target takes 2559d6 (+ 2559 from Pyro) or 2559 points of damage on a miss. 

Average 11,515.5  - Energy Resistance

P.S. For creatures with Fire Immunity, use Acid flasks instead.


----------



## Veldrane

*Re: Re: Normal Cleric/Actual PC*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Since Greater Aspect of the Deity states that it is like the Lesser Aspect spell, and that grants a 1d4+1 enhancement bonus to CHA, I would presume tht Greater Aspect's bonuses to all the stats are an enhancement bonus as well.
> 
> That;s just a guess based on the words they've printed. *




Just in case you didn't notice, Greater AotD transforms you in a Half-Celestial for one round/level, so there no way the stats bonuses could be enhancements, 'cause they're just like racial bonus (template in this case)...


----------



## Derulbaskul

*Re: Smackage = Neat*



> 3199 pounds worth of alchemist's fire which weighs 1.25 pounds per flask =
> 2559 flasks
> 
> First Round:
> 
> Invisible, flying, dire bear moves 90ft. to directly above the target. It drops 2559 flasks for a flat-footed ranged touch attack at +13 (+12 BAB +1 Dex). With the target gaining only Size and Deflection bonuses to AC, this is pretty easy to hit from 20 ft. above.
> 
> The target takes 2559d6 (+ 2559 from Pyro) or 2559 points of damage on a miss.




The problem with this example (like the, "use telekinesis with two trillion shuriken"-style smackdowns) is that it is not physically possible for that many flasks to successfully hit a single Medium-sized target, particularly when you're aiming for a maximum area of about 2' by 5'.


----------



## Archer

The by the rule approach would be a standard action to drop 1 flask and a move equivilent to draw another. With quick draw you could attack up to your # of attacks per round each round.

If you go outside the rules to say you can obviously drop more flasks then you must also go outside the rules when calculating the damage.

Telekinesis has an implied maximum of 1d6/lvl to a single target which is appropriate for a 5th level spell.


----------



## DM with a vengence

*Big Bertha Smackdown: Round 2*

Imstead of using Flasks of Alchemist's Fire, use barrels of it effected by the _Shrink Item_ spell.

A shrunken item weight 1/2000th of what it did originally, so you can carry the equivalent of 5118000 Flasks of Alchemist's fire

But all the shrinken flasks in a big sack, and then drop while speaking the command word as described above.

Average Damage: *23,031,000*

Of course the cost for all that Alchemist's fire is 127,950,000 gp, so it won't work, but still cool.


----------



## bret

*Re: Smackage = Neat*



			
				ConcreteBuddha said:
			
		

> *Invisible, flying, dire bear moves 90ft. to directly above the target. It drops 2559 flasks for a flat-footed ranged touch attack at +13 (+12 BAB +1 Dex).
> *




Minor nit: Since your flying speed is reduced for wearing medium or heavy armour, I don't think it unreasonable to say that carrying excess weight would also slow you down.

Speed would be 60' rather than 90'.

As others have noted, you aren't making a highly precise missle attack if you just dump a large quantity of items on everyone. You can only drop two a round if you want to get your BAB and Dex bonus, anything beyond that is GM judgement.


----------



## Archer

Its a mistake to think that putting 50 flasks in a barrel does 50x as much damage as one flask. Falling into lava does 20d6, alchemist fire won't do more damage than lava. Immersion in acid does 10d6, 50 flasks of acid hitting at once won't do 50d6, at most it will do 10d6.


----------



## Son of Kyuss

*Minor Smack - 5th level*

Okay, this can gained fairly quickly in any campaign
A fifth level character with the following traits:

Requirements:
*5th level Half-Orc with 21 Strength, 25str w/ Rage 
(assume you an rolled an 18 str, plus 1 for level 4) 
*Rhino Hide

Level1 : Monte Ranger 1 - Power Attack, Combat Rexflexes
Level2:  Barbarian 1 Rage /1day
Level3:  Barbarian 2 Uncanny Dodge, Expert Tactician
Level4:  Fighter 1 - Power Lunge, +1 strength
Level5:  Fighter 2 - Cleave

Wielding any two handed weapon with 21 strength grants the character plus 7 to damage. With Rage Ability, the character's Strength is now 25, for a bonus of 7, 10 with a two-handed weapon.

When charging an opponent damage is multiplied by 2 with the power lunge ability to this puts damage to plus 20. Charging also invokes the rhino hide ability. This makes, a charge attack, Power Lunge with a greatsword: (2d6+20) x2 (rhino hide).

*average damage per charge= (7+20)x2= 54 
(death check DC15 50+ damage)
*min= 44
*max= 72
*critical max = 144 (greatsword x2 critical)

If your character went before you opponent, who's dexterity is denied you get to smack again. If they drop, you get to smack the next opponent with cleave.

Not bad for a minor smack, heh?


----------



## strongbow

*Let's get back on topic: Kill, Kill, Kill the (Insert Enemy of Choice)*

This thread is supposed to be a Smackdown thread, not a min/max thread.  While I have enjoyed reading posts like Lichs are my B****** and some others, they are off topic for this already long thread.  

Carpe Diem, since Jairami has listed you as part of the Board of Directors of Smackdown Productions, I call upon you to plead with all the potential Smackdown candidates for posting true, pure smackdowns. I further ask you, and the complete Board to consider a motion to start another Smackdown thread for lower level characters (10 or lower perhaps?).  

I thank all posters and staff for their time and support, and eagerly await the Board's actions. 

BTW, you aren't the only person to think of combining Power Critical with the Lanced, Mounted,  Paladin Smack.  See my post on page 7.   You probably missed it with this thread being so long. Just add that as a reason to ask for more smacks and less other stuff.  Edited for spelling


----------



## Jairami

Worry not.  I keep an archive of all the smacks on my computer.  I slice out commentary (occasionally, but not often, editing corrections from additional posts into it) and keep only the smacks.

So when this thread disappears or gets close from too many replies, it'll be born again as a lean, mean, smacking machine with the smack, the whole smack, and nothing but the smack.

Until then, enjoy basking in the light of so many horribly delicious ideas.

Back to the smack.  Submissions as always welcome...  (Still waiting for your glorious resurgence Carpe.   )


----------



## Jairami

<bump>


----------



## Leopold

anybody ever think of putting a .pdf of this online?


----------



## Velenne

Bumpty bumpty bump...


----------



## Tar-Edhel

Someone is looking for this so...

*bump*


----------



## hong

This thread really should be archived.


----------



## CRGreathouse

Nah, we're still adding on to it.  Plus, Jairami has it on his hard drive IIRC.


----------



## hong

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Nah, we're still adding on to it.  Plus, Jairami has it on his hard drive IIRC. *




Well, there haven't been any real additions for nearly 3 weeks now....


----------



## CRGreathouse

hong said:
			
		

> *Well, there haven't been any real additions for nearly 3 weeks now.... *




There's one scheduled to be added (it was in the other thread).


----------



## DM_Matt

*OA Soul-Selling smack to be posted in a few days*

I have almost completed a Smack that includes the various prestige classes and templates in Oriental Adventures relating to Maho and those who have given in to the taint of the Shadowlands.  Early indications are that the 20 level smack will be the most damaging to date, and said smackdude will also happen to be virtually unkillable without a Mord's Disjunction.


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Re: OA Soul-Selling smack to be posted in a few days*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *I have almost completed a Smack that includes the various prestige classes and templates in Oriental Adventures relating to Maho and those who have given in to the taint of the Shadowlands.  Early indications are that the 20 level smack will be the most damaging to date, and said smackdude will also happen to be virtually unkillable without a Mord's Disjunction. *




That's why my "level 20 w/limitless ECL" smackdown casts M.'s disjunction 5/day.


----------



## Saladrex

*Save Smack*

Ok, here comes a challenge then:

- Only Basic + Splats
- No potions or scrolls
- No prestige classes
- Best saves you can get (save smack)

Can anything following those rules have more than 35 on all saves? or more than 40 in one?


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Re: Save Smack*



			
				Saladrex said:
			
		

> *Ok, here comes a challenge then:
> 
> - Only Basic + Splats
> - No potions or scrolls
> - No prestige classes
> - Best saves you can get (save smack)
> 
> Can anything following those rules have more than 35 on all saves? or more than 40 in one? *




How about 40 in all saves?

ex-Brd2/Clr1/Drd1/Mnk14/Pal1/Rog1 (paladin taken last)
Base saves: +15/+14/+16
Str: whatever
Dex: 18 + 4 tome + 6 gloves = 28
Con: 18 + 4 tome + 6 amulet = 28
Int: whatever
Wis: 18 + 4 tome + 2 ioun stone = 24
Cha: 18 + 5 tome + 5 level = 28

Other equipment: +5 cloak of resistance, luckstone
Total equipment value: 582,500 gp (77% of baseline)

Feats: Deflect Arrows, Great Fortitude, Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Trip, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, and any other 4.

Fort +15 base + 9 Con + 9 Cha + 5 cloak + 1 luckstone + 2 Great Fortitude = +41
Ref +14 base + 9 Dex + 9 Cha + 5 cloak + 1 luckstone + 2 Lightning Reflexes= +40
Will +16 base + 7 Wis + 9 Cha + 5 cloak + 1 luckstone + 2 Iron Will = +40

I would use the halfling (for +1/+2/+1 saves), but the multiclass penalty was restrictive.


----------



## DM_Matt

Ok, here is the OA Soul-Selling Smack.  This character has beomce a Maho, taking both associated prestige classes, and pleased evil sufficiently that he has become an Akutenshi.  The highlights of the smack are the Maho-Bjuin Crimson Road ability (which lets a character advance in iterative attacks as a monk advances in iterative unarmed attacks), the Maho-Tsukai's ability to convert previous spellcaster levels into Maho-tsukai levels and combine their spell lists, the Akutenshi ability for Maho-bujin levels to grant +1 spellcaster level for Maho-Tsukais, the Frenzied berserker's Improved Power Attack (-2 for +3), the Iajutsu Master's ability to add his cha bonus to each IJ die, and the way in which the berserkers's Deathless Frenzy works well with undead immunities.  Enjoy.

Str: 18+5=23
Dex: 18+6 = 24
Con: -
Int: 18
Wis: low
Cha: 18+6= 24
Taint: 13

Race: Human with the Akutenshi template (ECL+2)
Level: 20
Classes: Maho-Bujin3/Maho-Tsuki 4(maho-tsukai 1,converted Clr1 (Mysticism), converted sorc1, converted druid 1) +3 virtual levels for spellcasting purposes from template)/Iajutsu Master5/Barb1/Fighter2/Frenzied Berserker5

Akutenshi traits: Fast Healing 3, Undead, Damage Reduction 30/+3, 8 Arms, Tail, Maho, darkvision 120 or fly at 160 (poor)

EQ
-----
Cloak Cha +6                                             36k
Gloves Dex +6                                           36k
Katana +1 Spellblade (Disintegrate)
Corrosive Flaming Frost Acidic Burst
Focus (+8)                                                 99.28k
7 Katana's +1 Corrosive Flaming Frost      112k
Wand of Tenser's Transformation              90k
Wand of Rightious Might (Use Act)             37.5k
Necklace of Divine Favor (+6)(Use Act)     36k
Wand of Brillient Aura 25c                        60k
Wand of Rightious Wrath o/t Faithful 25c  52.5k
Wand of Rage Spell      25c                        45k
Wand of Greater Aspect of the Deity 25c   60k
Wand of GMW  (50c)                                  16.875k
3 Lesser Rods of Empower                         48.6k
Lesser Rod of Chain Spell                          27.5k
----------------------------------------------
759.855


Skills:
Iaijutsu Focus: 23 ranks+14 insight+2 Skill Focus+7 Cha = +46

Feats:
Free: Multidexterity, Multiweapon Fighting, Remain Conscious,Weapon Finesse(Katana), Supreme Cleave, Improved Power Attack
Bonus: Skill Focus (Iaijutsu Focus), Weapon Focus (Katana), Power Attack, Cleave
Level: Exotic Weapon Prof (Katana), Great Cleave (Katana), Improved Initiative, Quick Draw, Intimidating Rage, Destructive Rage, Improved Critical (Katana)

Initiative: +15

Relevant Spells to cast on self: Improved Invisability, Haste, Divine Power (while only holding main katana so the others dont grow),. use wands for tensers trans, rightious might, greater aspect of the deity, smite first attack, 3x empower Bulls Str...gmw main katana, chain it to the rst with the rod...keen main katana...chain to the rest with the rod
Str: 23+13(enh)+4(enlargement)+4(GAD)= 44 (+17)
Cha:24+2GAD
+6 (Luck), +10 dmg (B aura)+1(atck)(WFocus)+5(enh)+ Power Attack 30+2 rrotf
BaB: 51/31/31/28/25/22/19/16/13/10/7/4 offhands 25/25/25/25/25/25/25, Tail 19 (ALL ARMOR IS IGNORED ON ALL ATTACKS, AND IMP INVIS WILL GENERALLY DEPRIVE OPPONENTS OF THEIR DEX BONUS)
DMG:
1 Attack at  at 2d6+1d6+1d6+1d6+1d6+9d6+72(IJF...average roll10) +10BA +45PA +6Luck +17Str +5rnh +2rrotf+20 smite)
11 attacks at 2d6+1d6+1d6+1d6+1d6+9d6+72 (IJF...average roll 10)+10BA +45PA+ 6Luck+ 17Str+ 5rnh +2rrotf.
7 attax at 1d10+1d6+1d6+1d6+9d6+72(IJF...average roll 10) +10BA +45PA+ 6Luck +9Str +5enh +2rrotf...
1@1d6+9+6+1
-------------------------------------
If all attacks hit ..assume normal odds of crits, so say, 3.5 with main attack, 2.5 with secondarys, none with tail or the smite.....

SO....270d6+9d10+3885 on the first round.
Thats a range of 4164 to 5595...so median dmg should be 4883 points.  And this assumes that he did not get surprise. 

I am sure that there must be some slight miscalculations here, since I have tweaked it so much. After his attacks, he can activate rage and frenzy at the beginning of the enxt round use his hasted action for a rage spell, granting him +14 strength.  At that point, Dealthless Rage kicks in.  It prevents him from dying until his rage is up.  instadeath is an exception, but he is undead (no death magic, cant charm him) and his spellblade renders him immune to disintegrate, so he is prtactically invincable fir a oeriod of time.  He can also keep a wand of harm around to max out his hp during his hasted action.  This (and the influct spells that he can cast) prevents opponents form running away and waiting for his frenzy to end and him to die.  Pretty much the only way this thing dies is if he is taken out just as his frenzy ends, or if he loses his sword AND gets disintegrated, or loses his healing stuff.  For an enemy that necessarily can pelt him from afar, he can just get out with a wand/scroll of TP w/o E.


----------



## reapersaurus

easy things to bump up the saves, CR:

give him a maximized or empowered Eagle's Splendor to add 5 or 6 CHA (saving money if you reduce the +5 tome to a +4 tome), make the cleric domain the Charm domain (+4 to CHA for 1 minute), and give him Armor of Command (+4 to CHA).

That'll add 6 or 7 to ALL the saves.
Also give him the Luck of Heroes feat


----------



## reapersaurus

*re: the unreadable smackdown*

2 things: 
1) Is anyone else getting sick of Iajitsu Focus being used in Smackdowns?
2) How is this PC using Wands of all these spells?  Especially the Rage spell from DotF which is ONLY a Madness domain spell?
The Smack seems impressive, but there's no way I'm going to be able to interpret it - quick - let's cast Summon Rules Lawyer IX (special OA template)


----------



## Jeremy

Well because the insane thing about that baddie is he gets caster levels to every spell casting class he had.  So he's got every spell on there on his spell list except for Rage if it's only the madness domain and greater aspect if it's only Mysticism...  Still incredible.  And the iaijutsu smack shows up because it's a great way to get a LOT of damage in the first round.  

That's absolutely astounding Matt.  Very nicely done.  You might want to further clarify how exactly you do all that and get a full attack in the first round.  Or are you going with the "whenever the opponent is flatfooted" iaijutsu interpretation?  In any case, please edit in any corrections or improvements you get from other posters when you get the chance.  

<goes straight into the archive of bad guys>


----------



## DM_Matt

*Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *2 things:
> 1) Is anyone else getting sick of Iajitsu Focus being used in Smackdowns?
> 2) How is this PC using Wands of all these spells?  Especially the Rage spell from DotF which is ONLY a Madness domain spell?
> The Smack seems impressive, but there's no way I'm going to be able to interpret it - quick - let's cast Summon Rules Lawyer IX (special OA template) *




1.  Ok, fine, IJ is excellent for smackingg and in some situations rediculously powerful.

2.  I accidently deleted the Madness as his second domain before his cleric class was converted to Maho....It is thus on his list.  His list includes everything that he could potentially cast as a Sorc, Druid, or Cleric before he converted the levels to Maho-Tsukai. Note that rage is an afterthought for the round after.


----------



## RogueJK

*Re: Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *I accidently deleted the Madness as his second domain before his cleric class was converted to Maho....It is thus on his list.  His list includes everything that he could potentially cast as a Sorc, Druid, or Cleric before he converted the levels to Maho-Tsukai. Note that rage is an afterthought for the round after. *




Keep in mind that both Madness and Mysticism are Prestige Domains.  You can't take Prestige Domains at first level as a Cleric.  It requires taking levels in a PrC which grants access to a Prestige Domain.

You'll need to switch out those 2 domains, which removes the Greater Aspect of the Deity, as well as the Rage spell, from the Smack.

[Edit] Note that, depending on how low your Wisdom is, you may not be able to cast Cleric spells.  See if you can figure out what his Wisdom would be. [/Edit]


----------



## CRGreathouse

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *give him a maximized or empowered Eagle's Splendor to add 5 or 6 CHA (saving money if you reduce the +5 tome to a +4 tome), make the cleric domain the Charm domain (+4 to CHA for 1 minute), and give him Armor of Command (+4 to CHA).
> 
> That'll add 6 or 7 to ALL the saves.
> Also give him the Luck of Heroes feat *




No can do, reaper.  Luck of Heroes won't stack with the _luckstone_ and isn't allowed; _eagle's splendor_ and the Charm domain aren't allowed either.

I'm not sure if _armor of command_ is legal, but if it is it can be added, increasing saves by 2 points across the board.


----------



## DM_Matt

*Re: Re: Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				RogueJK said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Keep in mind that both Madness and Mysticism are Prestige Domains.  You can't take Prestige Domains at first level as a Cleric.  It requires taking levels in a PrC which grants access to a Prestige Domain.
> 
> You'll need to switch out those 2 domains, which removes the Greater Aspect of the Deity, as well as the Rage spell, from the Smack.
> 
> [Edit] Note that, depending on how low your Wisdom is, you may not be able to cast Cleric spells.  See if you can figure out what his Wisdom would be. [/Edit] *




Good points....thus....He can drop a level of Maho-Bujin for a level of Contemplatve and gain Mysticism, then convert that into a Maho-Tsikai level...everything is the same, except that he can cast GAD.

Rage, as I said, is an afterthought for after the giant IJ attack, becuase you cant rage while IJing.


Wisdom-Wise, assume a start of 18. He has a -6 to wisdom, so  kill the rage spell wand to give him the money for an item of +6 enhancement.  Add one inherant from a Wish cast from a wand or scroll and he's set.


----------



## DM_Matt

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Well because the insane thing about that baddie is he gets caster levels to every spell casting class he had.  So he's got every spell on there on his spell list except for Rage if it's only the madness domain and greater aspect if it's only Mysticism...  Still incredible.  And the iaijutsu smack shows up because it's a great way to get a LOT of damage in the first round.
> 
> That's absolutely astounding Matt.  Very nicely done.  You might want to further clarify how exactly you do all that and get a full attack in the first round.  Or are you going with the "whenever the opponent is flatfooted" iaijutsu interpretation?  In any case, please edit in any corrections or improvements you get from other posters when you get the chance.
> 
> <goes straight into the archive of bad guys> *




thx for the compliments...I wil edit more in later.  the full attack can be gotten by walking up to someone invisibly, or by using a scroll or wand of teleport, or, since he has quick draw, suddenly initiating combat.


----------



## reapersaurus

*Re: Re: Re: Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Wisdom-Wise, assume a start of 18.  *



LOL
Just _assume_ another 18 for a base stat?
Making that the 5th out of 6 base stats to get an 18?  

Is this a Smackdown, or fantasy-land?


----------



## DM_Matt

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *LOL
> Just assume another 18 for a base stat?
> Making that the 5th out of 6 base stats to get an 18?
> 
> Is this a Smackdown, or fantasy-land?   *




Smackdowns use best-case scenarios on a regular basis.  It takes quite a unique person to becoe THIS monstrosity.


----------



## Jeremy

And the understatement of the day goes to...  "Unique"...  That's one word for it.  

Pretty much every smackdown starts with at least one if not more stats that are 18 or higher.  Legally of course..  Depending on the author they may attempt to justify it by demonstrating how it is achievable in point buy or just skipping over it to the good stuff.

Regardless, none of these smacks are meant to be the average played character, more like an exercise in thinking outside the box (and into the akutenshi's lair!).


----------



## hong

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *LOL
> Is this a Smackdown, or fantasy-land?   *




All smackdowns are, by definition, fantasyland. 

Also, this thread has now reached 200+ posts, so if for no other reason, it's probably time to archive it and start a new thread.


----------



## reapersaurus

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Smackdowns use best-case scenarios on a regular basis.  It takes quite a unique person to becoe THIS monstrosity. *



but come on, now, DM_Matt....

5 18's for base stats?

You don't see that as pushing the envelope just a WEE bit?


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *but come on, now, DM_Matt....
> 
> 5 18's for base stats?
> 
> You don't see that as pushing the envelope just a WEE bit?    *




There are two main ways of choosing abilities - point buy and rolling.  To get five 18s, you'd need an 80 point buy.

Let's suppose instead that DM_Matt is rolling stats.  He'll just sit there until he gets five (or more) 18s.  Let's also suppose that since this is a smackdown he can use the high-powered "5d6 drop lowest 2" method.

He'd only have to roll 2.9 million times (on average).


----------



## reapersaurus

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: re: the unreadable smackdown*



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *He'd only have to roll 2.9 million times (on average). *



I was reading your post, ready to drop the estimates that had been worked up by some statistics guys last year, when you dropped that whopper of a stat, CR.

Leave it to you...      ROFL!


----------



## DM_Matt

erm, is it my imagination or am I being accused of excessive munchkinism in THE SMACKDOWN THREAD.


----------



## CRGreathouse

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *erm, is it my imagination or am I being accused of excessive munchkinism in THE SMACKDOWN THREAD. *




No, I'm just toying with you.


----------



## reapersaurus

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *erm, is it my imagination or am I being accused of excessive munchkinism in THE SMACKDOWN THREAD. *



well, to actually have a discussion about this...  YES.

The Iajitsu Focus stuff, and this monstrosity seems to be pushing the limits of powergaming and coming dangerously close to munchin.

there is  a HUGE difference in my eyes, and i think you have some great ideas in this most recent one, but are the Smackdowns now just plopping 18's in all stats..?

I mean, i know these are not exactly that playable of characters in most games, but the ones that interest ME are the ones that COULD be PC's...  in fact, ARE PC's.

It's just a personal approach..  what do you guys think?
Are the Smackdowns munchkin, unplayable rules-exercises, or are they optimized, rare playable-PC's?
(i smell a new smackdown thread-poll-bait?)


----------



## Veldrane

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * what do you guys think?
> Are the Smackdowns munchkin, unplayable rules-exercises, or are they optimized, rare playable-PC's?
> (i smell a new smackdown thread-poll-bait?) *




The best Smackdowns IMHO are the ones who draw power from class (or PrC) abilities combos, more than from a specific situation, so... ...they're (not so) rare-playable PC, or at least they should be that (and that's what the best smackdowns are, actually)...


----------



## DM with a vengence

*"Are there that many of those in the multiverse?" Smackdown*

For this smackdown we need a 16th level Wizard or Sorcerer with the following items, stats and feats.

Scroll of Timestop (CL 17)
11x Scrolls of Gate (CL 20)
Bandoleer of Scrolls
Spellcasting attribute of 19
Improved Initiative

Combat begins.
1st round: Haste on self, grab the Scroll of Timestop
      Partial Action: Cast Time stop, you have a 90% chance to cast it so we'll assume you do. If you don't, get out of there fast and try again tomorrow.

Timestop:  Assuming average rolls, the Timestop lasts for 3 rounds, and because you're hasted, you can cast 6 Gates.
With each Gate, summon a Half-Fiend Great Wyrm Red Dragon (HFGWRD), since the Gates are Cl 20, you can command them.

2nd Round: Order the HFGWRDs to delay until after your initiative cast Gate and Gate in another HFGWRD.
      Partial Action: Cast Mass Haste on the HFGWRDs.

Since we tried to summon 7 HFGWRDs, but only 75% of our attempts worked, we now have 5 hasted HFGWRDs under our control.

The HFGWRD all do the following attack sequence on your target.

Breath: 24d10, Reflex DC 40
Quickened Destruction (from Half-Fiend, with Quicken Spell-like Ability feat.):  Die or 10d6, Fortitude DC 30
Meteor Storm: 24d6, no save
Quickened Horrid Wilting (from Half-Fiend, with Quicken Spell-like Ability feat.): 25d8, Fortitude DC 31.

Assuming the target saves on the Destructions, but misses everything else, damage is 120d10+125d8+170d6 660+562.5+595).

Total Damage: *1817.5*


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Re: "Are there that many of those in the multiverse?" Smackdown*



			
				DM with a vengence said:
			
		

> *Assuming average rolls, the Timestop lasts for 3 rounds, and because you're hasted, you can cast 6 Gates.*




Most people agree that []ihaste[/i] doesn't stack with _time stop_.


----------



## DM with a vengence

Make that the same smackdown with 3 dragons then.

72d10+75d8+102d6 (392+337.5+357)

Revised Damage: *1068.5 *


----------



## RigaMortus

Jairami said:
			
		

> *Shuriken Smackdown
> Originally posted by reapersaurus
> 
> I’d like to thank my sensei, Carpe DM, for the inspiration for this smackdown.
> In addition, Caliban, for his excellent, ongoing rules support.
> 
> Damage:
> Shuriken: 1 point, can throw 3 in a attack (at same target).
> +1 from Point-Blank Shot
> Weapon Spec (+2)
> Divine Favor spell (+4 luck) 1 minute duration
> Divine Wrath (Divine Champion level 5 ability, +3 attack, damage, and saves for CHA bonus rounds)
> Divine Might (+ CHA bonus: 18 base CHA + 5 levelups + 5 average from Empowered Eagle’s Splendor, + 4 from Charm domain ability (1 min), +4 from Command armor = 36 = +13 bonus)
> Emotion spell (+2 morale)
> +1 from Ranger favored enemy (might as well)
> Bracers of Throwing (+1 competence)
> 
> = 28 damage per shuriken.
> *




I might be wrong about this, but I thought the latest news about adding damage to Shurikeens was that most damage is only applied to the first Shurikeen thrown.  For example, I thought the damage for Point-Blank Shot and Weapon Specialization (+1 and +2 respectively) only counted on the first Shurikeen thrown, not all of them.  Not sure about all the other abilities and feats listed there, but I have an idea that the same holds true for most of them.  So actually that would be 28 damage for the FIRST Shurikeen thrown per attack.  Again, I could be wrong, but in the event I am right here, you might want to change this so others looking at it don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## Al

+200 Save Smackdown

Noting a previous save smackdown where the averages were +40 or better, I thought I'd go a couple of steps further: I'd try to get an average of +60.  I managed that, but there was still just a little bit more that could be squeezed out, so I went for the big one: total saves of +200.  
Here it is:

Human Psi(Tel)1/Clr8/Contemplative9/Pal1/Sor1

*reincarnated* to a Halfling (this is crucial, see later).

Clerical Domains are irrelevant, but Contemplative prestige domains have to be Mysticism and Divination (e.g. Pelor should do the trick).

Base:
From Paladin:		+2/+0/+0
From Sorceror: 	 	+2/+0/+2 (includes Rat familiar)
From Psion:	 	+0/+0/+2
From Cleric:	 	+6/+2/+6
From Contemplative:	+3/+3/+6

Totals (so far):	                +13/+5/+16

Forsaker might seem strange, but just become an ex-forsaker.  You only want to be one for the vital +1 boost to Dex.

Not too bad so far.
Reflex is looking a bit poorly, so cast Divine Agility to grant yourself the Reflex save of a 20th level rogue:	+13/+12/+16

Now, we cast Greater Aspect of the Deity, and then apply the ability mods:

Dex: 18base +5wish +6Gloves +2halfling racial +2halfcelestial racial = 33 (+11)
Con: 18base +5wish +6Headband of Perfect Excellence (S&F) +4halfcelestial racial = 33 (+11)
Wis: 18base +5wish +6Headband of Perfect Excellence +4halfcelestial racial +3age = 36 (+13)

Note that due to Timeless Body (Contemplative 9th level ability) there is no penalty to physical statistics from aging.

Add them on: 		+24/+23/+29

Now we begin the real smackdown:

Cha: 18base +5wish +5advancement +6Cloak +4halfcelestial racial +3age = 41 (+15)
Using Mysticism and the Paladin bonus, this gives +16 to saves (not +30, see DotF pg.80)

We now have:		+40/+39/+45
Beginning to shape up, but we're still a long way off.

So we turn our attention to feats: (8 total, 7+1 human (hence could not start halfling))

Iron Will		                +0/+0/+2
Lightning Reflexes	                +0/+2/+0
Great Fortitude		+2/+0/+0
Strong Soul		+1/+0/+1
Divine Cleansing	                +2/+0/+0 (when active) (sacred bonus)
Snake-Blooded		+0/+1/+0
Bullheaded		+0/+0/+1
Improved Psicrystal	                +2/+0/+2 (taking Resolve, includes bonus for Hero psicrystal)

NB NO Luck of Heroes as luck bonus will not stack with spells.

The tally stands at 	+47/+42/+51

Magical Items are next:

Vest of Resistance	         +5/+5/+5 (resistance)
Armour of Command         +2/+2/+2 (gives +4 to Cha, so +2 to all saves)
2 Arms of Nyr	         +0/+2/+0 (+4 Dex: hey, they are unnamed bonuses, who says you can't have two?)
Potion of Heroism	         +2/+2/+2 (competence bonus)
Headband of Perfect Excellence (already covered)
Gloves of Dexterity +6 (already covered)
Cloak of Charisma +6 (already covered)

That's it.  Anything else will be superseded by spells:

That takes us to	+56/+53/+60

Finally, here comes the spell run-down.  

Recitation		+3/+3/+3 (luck)
Righteous Wrath	+2/+2/+2 (morale)
Foresight		+0/+2/+0 (insight) (from Divination prestige domain)
Tenser's Transformation	+3/+0/+0 (competence, normally +5 but only +3 over Potion of Heroism)
Rage			+2/+0/+0 (+4 Con)
Curse of the Brute	+1/+0/+0 (since you have odd numbers in both Charisma and Constitution, this will yield a net benefit)
Emotion: Rage 		+1/+0/+0 (+2 Con, and believe it or not it does stack with Rage)
Greater Aspect of the Deity (already covered)

Use Miracle to emulate spells which you cannot cast (TT, Rage, Emotion).  Technically, if TT'd you cannot cast spell, and same with Rage, so TT yourself and ask a friend to Rage you. 

Total:			+68/+60/+65

Then, stand behind 9/10 cover.  This gives a +4 cover bonus to Reflex saves: it's a bit of a cheat, but smackdowns assume optimal conditions. If you're particularly worried, just assume we create Walls of Stone around ourselves.
This takes us to +68/+64/+65.

Three points off!
That's why you got reincarnated as a halfling.  
Add the racial bonuses and you get the grand total of +69/+65/+66.  Add them together and you get +200.  

Phew!
And believe it or not, this actually makes quite an effective character even if not going for saves: he can use arcane, psionic and divine items, cast 9th level divine spells and has full armour and martial weapon proficiencies, as well as have a few 1st arcane and psionic abilities as a little boost.  Neither are there multiclass penalties (you started as a human, remember?).  Finally, it is 'self-contained': there is no reliance on scrolls: 36 Wis gives you 3 9th level spells (Miracles) and 1 domain spell (Greater Aspect of the Deity).

All of this assumes you can't Empower a spell more than once: otherwise Triple Empowered Eagle's Splendour is the way to go (and 3xEmpowered Cat's Grace/Endurance/Owl's Wisdom).

Now what were the DCs for Azathoth's spells again? 60ish? Not a problem


----------



## reiella

One comment on the pudding smack that just recently changed.

CR does now change with advancement by size (MM errata), and no longer provides the xp multiplier iirc.  Doesn't actually change anything except the comment about raising it's HD .


----------



## hong

Al said:
			
		

> *That's why you got reincarnated as a halfling.
> Add the racial bonuses and you get the grand total of +69/+65/+66.  Add them together and you get +200.
> *




Pah! One harm spell and he's toast, just like all the rest.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Al said:
			
		

> *+200 Save Smackdown
> 
> All of this assumes you can't Empower a spell more than once: otherwise Triple Empowered Eagle's Splendour is the way to go (and 3xEmpowered Cat's Grace/Endurance/Owl's Wisdom).
> *




Actually, you can Empower multiple times.

"A spellcaster can use multiple metamagic fets on a single spell." PHB 78, under METAMAGIC FEATS: Multiple Metamagic Feats on a Spell.


----------



## CRGreathouse

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *Actually, you can Empower multiple times.*




This is correct.

I didn't include any of the fancy things in the other "save smack" because I was replying to a post with specific, narrow requirements.  I've never liked defensive smacks myself, mainly because they're so easy to defeat - _harm_ for hit points or save, area effect  or targeted spells for AC, etc.


----------



## DM_Matt

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pah! One harm spell and he's toast, just like all the rest.  *




Except my soul-selling smack....it HEALS him...now heal on the other hand, thans scary, but the cleric better have a good tumble score or he's toast.


----------



## Jeremy

Actually, no, the Cleric is not likely to tumble up to your 8 armed, winged, tailed, wicked Iaijutsu master.  He is more likely to cast mass heal so he can nail you from a distance.  And because he is hasted, he'll probably cast destruction on you as well to consume you in the holy fires of heaven, or at least do a lot of damage that your "healed" body probably can't take.  Actually, a searing light or even a sound burst would probably work just fine, but for an Akutenshi exploding in holy fire is just righteous comeuppance.


----------



## Jeremy

Al said:
			
		

> *Now what were the DCs for Azathoth's spells again? 60ish? Not a problem  *




Of course, if he's got spell DC's in the 60's, his dispel checks are probably very good.  If not, his Mordenkainen's Disjunction auto-dispel function is almost as good a smackdown killer as Harm.    But now I'm breaking my own rule.

No pitting smackdown against smackdown.  We're here to amaze and inspire each other with our creativity and then praise each others' work while pointing out corrections.

And yes, it _is_ a beautiful day in the neighborhood.  <ducks>


----------



## Al

You can Empower many times...now that is interesting.

Well, in that case make the following changes:

Quadruple Empowered (Triple Empowered, once from Rod of Greater Empowerment) Cat's Grace/Endurance/Owl's Wisdom and Eagle's Splendor.

Max enhancement bonus = 5 x 3 = +15

This takes stats up to
Dex 42 (+5 better than before)
Con 42 (+4 better than before)
Wis 45 (+5 better)
Cha 50 (+5 better)

So saves are now +78/+75/+76, total +229.

Nothing wrong with defensive smacks.  They are equally valid as offensive smacks, and if we are to be cynical offensive smacks can be trumped just as easily (Wall of Force for weapon smacks, Antimagic for spell smacks etc.)


----------



## Jeremy

<nods>  Exactly.  And it is really hurtful to shoot down some persons four hours of work by pointing out one circumstance that could render the smack moot.  There's an exception to everything, the difficulty is in finding the strengths, not finding the weaknesses.

Hence, the no smack vs. smack.    All the smacks work together...  Which reminds me, about time for another teamwork smack with multiple people employing multiple smacks.  Any takers?


----------



## reapersaurus

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> *actually that would be 28 damage for the FIRST Shurikeen thrown per attack.  Again, I could be wrong, but in the event I am right here, you might want to change this so others looking at it don't get the wrong idea. *



You are correct.
However, this was already corrected in the first thread this Smackdown appeared in. 
I think Jairaimi mentioned that these smacks posted are not the complete, revised versions.

But thank you for noticing, and being observant to point it out.
In fact, it spurred me to do a brief update on the Shuriken Smackdown, to include some really abusive stuff this time, to see how high I could get it.

Originally, I was holding myself back because I *gasp* thought that the Smackdown PC should be able to cast all spells himself if he was to use them in the smack.

Since it's just a mental exercise, attached is the re-revised Shuriken Smackdown.

Up to 1158 damage in a round, and that's with only a 2-armed PC!


----------



## ConcreteBuddha

*Big Bertha, v1.1*

Big Bertha, the Poor Man's Smack 

L5 Druid, L3 Shifter

11 ranks in Craft (Carpentry)
11 ranks in Craft (Blacksmithing)

27,000gp

20,000gp--1000 alchemist fire flasks, glass, 1.25 lbs. each, 1,250.
750gp------potion, fly
300gp------potion, invisibility
free---------112 5' quarterstaves, 4 lbs each, 448 lbs.
60gp-------Two tower shields grafted together, 90 lbs. 5'x5' square 1" thick
2,000gp (estimated)------- 2 adamantine "handles"
5gp---------Artisan's tools (Carpenter)
5gp---------Artisan's tools (Blacksmith)
100gp (estimated)---------- Twine
40gp-------Rope, Silk 200 ft.
23,260gp-------Total


Weight
1,250--------flasks
448----------quarterstaves
90------------tower shields
20 (estimated)------adamantine handles
100 (estimated)---- twine
1908------------------Total

Can carry at Str 31
3680

Idea:

1000 Alchemist's Flasks combined into one touch attack.

Setup:

1) Drill 1 hole in each of the four corners of the 5'x'5 sheet of steel.
2) Attach 2 adamantine handles to the top side of the sheet
3) Tie a rope to each corner.
4) Using the four ropes, hang the sheet on something that can support 568 lbs. of weight (a barn rafter, etc...)
5) Raise the sheet so it is 6 ft. off the ground.
6) In each quarterstaff, drill 10 holes 6" apart, each just large enough to fit twine. 
7) Attach 100 quarterstaves 6" apart in a 10x10 grid, (However one attaches wood to metal in a DnD setting)
8) Attach the remaining 12 quarterstaves as supports (to keep the quarterstaves from hitting each other)
9) Lower the Cube to the ground
10) Using the twine, tie Alchemist's Fire Flasks to the drilled holes in the quarterstaves.

Attack:

1) Drink Potion of Fly
2) Drink Potion of Invisibility
3) Greater Wild Shape into Dire Bear
4) Lift Alchemist Fire Cube
5) Fly at 90ft. movement
6) Find a Target
7) Attack the ground the target is standing on with the Improvised Thrown Weapon from 20ft. up
8) The Cube scatters, at most, 2ft. 
9) All of the flasks take 2d6 falling damage
10) They explode and do 1000 points of damage to each creature within 5'.

1000 damage

Flaws:
1) Attaching the quarterstaves to the tower shields.
I was going to use Sovereign Glue but the Oil of Slipperiness price got really high. At higher levels this is the sure replacement for commonplace means.

2) Is the damage additive?
I think so because if it isn't, what is the limit? 20d6 was brought up last time as the quote for lava. 

However, if we make 20d6 the max, what happens if a person is surrounded by 21 people who each hit him with an alchemist's fire in the same round? Is that person's damage capped at 20d6 or is it 21d6?

3) All of the flasks break that round because they are in glass flasks (hardness 1, hp 1)

4) It doesn't matter if you hit, because the scatter is so low.

5) Don't try this on a windy day.


----------



## Jeremy

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I think Jairami mentioned that these smacks posted are not the complete, revised versions.
> 
> But thank you for noticing, and being observant to point it out.
> In fact, it spurred me to do a brief update on the Shuriken Smackdown, to include some really abusive stuff this time, to see how high I could get it.*




Correct.  I only grabbed the most complete whole version posted and originally referenced the original thread (though that broke down with the two server shifts and the address changes).  Now I simply point out that most smacks could be found with their corrections back at the original thread.

BTW, I've got your updated version now and when the mod's close this thread for being over 200 posts, I'll post the new thread with your more updated version.


----------



## CRGreathouse

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *BTW, I've got your updated version now and when the mod's close this thread for being over 200 posts, I'll post the new thread with your more updated version.   *




I think you should get it together now; it's as good a time as any, and I don't expect the thread will last much longer at this rate of posting.

Why the name change, BTW?


----------



## Jeremy

Jairami is just the strange way of spelling my name that DragonRealms helped me think up back in the day, I use it when Jeremy is taken.  As Jeremy was taken both other times I tried signing up...

Recently I tried Jeremy as I wondered if it was taken on this version of the boards (and I'd never seen anyone post using it).  It worked, so I kept it.

Besides, the number of people who butcher Jairami is just silly.


----------



## reapersaurus

why do people keep trying to come up with massive-damage from falling objects or fire damage?   LOL

For me, the winner of that Smack was done over a year ago when we discussed how a huge lead block could be shrunken with Shrink Item, and then dropped or launched at someone, then the Shrink Item would be discharged, leaving a hideously heavy object to land on someone.

Literally, the 10-ton wieght-on-the-head gag.

I've got the thread saved on my work computer, if anyone doesn't remember the details and is interested.

edit:  Also, Jeremy, when you repost, I have an update to the Kord Incarnate Strength Smack.
(someday I'll think of a Smackdown that actually USES all that Strength)  

I don't know why I started with a 24 STR half-orc?
So it starts with a 22 STR orc.
Change the template from Half-Dragon to Werebear (increasing the ECL by 1 and STR from 8 to 16)
Add Greater aspect of the Diety (+4)
Change 1 level of cleric for 1 level of Frenzied Berserker (+6)
Add Mantle of Egregious Might (from Book of Eldritch Might, +4 luck bonus to STR)
Swap Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 for Primal Release, a +10 inherent bonus (also from BoEM)

So.... 
Use the Mighty Contender of Kord PrC from Dragon 283 (Brb1/Cleric4/Mighty Contender 10/Frenzied Berserker1) 
22 STR orc 
+16 Werebear template (at cost of 4 levels) 
+4 while raged 
+4 Rage spell (DotF)
+6 when frenzied
+2 Mighty Contender level ups 
+4 level ups each 4 levels 
+4 Righteous Might 
+4 Two Arms of Nyr 
+4 Greater Aspect of the Deity
+4 luck from Mantle of Egregious Might
+10 inherent from Primal Release
+21 from the Surge of Power 10th level Contender ability: grant an enhancement bonus to STR equal to 1.5 times your combined cleric and contender levels for 1d4+1 rounds 
= *105 STR* (for 1d4+1 rounds)


Oh, and for the Shuriken Smackdown, if I really wanted to be abusive, I'd include a Septuple-Empowered Eagle's Splendor, cast by an Incantrix (Magic of Faerun), granting an average of 42 instead of the 17, so that ups Divine Might damage to 38 (skips to end), totalling 1417 damage every round!

If the two extra arms from being a mutant Sahaugin grant an extra attack each, that ups it to 1822 in one round.


----------



## Roland Delacroix

Hey guysm check out my fighter/monk smackdown in the low level smackdown thread:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9753

The next 14 levels are wide open since the smack combo can be done by 6th.  If I go with a psi-warrior or Monte-Ranger it takes longer but can be more effective.  Also I figure with ranger you want Spring attack, but a Psi-Warrior is better off with Cleave.  Any comments?


----------



## reapersaurus

cripes.
I think I underestimated the bonus the ridiculous cheese of the Septuply(7)-Empowered spells an Incantrix can provide grant you.

An average Bull's Strength grants 1d4+1.
An Empowered one grants 1d4+1 x 1.5 = 3.5 x 1.5 = 5.25
A 7-times Empowered one grants on average 59, with a max enhancement bonus of 85 on a simple roll of a 4.

See why these spell abuses should be reigned in?  

If this is correct, I would modify the Kord Incarnate Smackdown to dump the Mighty Contender 'wimpy' 21 enhancement bonus to STR in favor of the 59 average.
Then go Orc Werebear Bbn1/Fighter2/Frenzied Berserker1/Sorcerer2/Dragon Disciple10 to get 151 STR average, up to 175 STR on a roll of a 4 off the initial Bull's Strength.

The Incantrix re-calculation for the Shuriken Smack is now at 1585 for a 2-armed character, 2038 for the 4-armed!
That's average.
If the Eagle's Splendor gets a 4 on the roll, there's 1858 for 2-arms, 2311 for 4-arms of cheesy damage.

in a round.
re-useable.


----------



## CRGreathouse

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I think I underestimated the bonus the ridiculous cheese of the Septuply(7)-Empowered spells an Incantrix can provide grant you.*



Nope.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *An average Bull's Strength grants 1d4+1.*



Correct.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *An Empowered one grants 1d4+1 x 1.5 = 3.5 x 1.5 = 5.25*



Still correct, though rounding takes this to 5 ((3+4+6+7)/4=5).



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *A 7-times Empowered one grants on average 59, with a max enhancement bonus of 85 on a simple roll of a 4.*



Certainly not.  Empower uses the D&D multiplication rules, making a 7x Empowered spell 4.5 times as powerful as the base spell, for an average of 15.5 ( (9+13+18+22)/4=15.5 ).



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *See why these spell abuses should be reigned in?  *



Some people think it's still abusive as +15.  I think the jury's still out on this one...


----------



## reapersaurus

thanks, CR.
I knew that didn't sound right.

ignore the last post, then.   

other than "re-useable"


----------



## CRGreathouse

It's the reusable part that scares me.  Most of the smacks are one-shots, but this one just keep going and going.

It's all with 1-point attacks, too!


----------



## Darkness

200 posts exceeded. Closing down now...
I take it that y'all want the thread archived, right? Can do. I must be careful, though, since Piratecat has been experiencing severe problems when trying to archive big threads. Specifically, a lot of posts got lost and since I don't want to risk that here, I'll make a copy of the thread first. 

BTW, Jeremy, you could ask an Admin to alter your name in your old account from Jairami to Jeremy (for which he'd need to delete the Jeremy account first, obviously) if you wanted to...


----------

